# Despite CIA pressure, Trump decides not to block the declassification of the JFK files



## Confounding (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm happy with this.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 21, 2017)

Yep.

It's time to lay the conspiracies to rest or to kick them into
high gear.

One or the other is gonna happen.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Q.  Why now


A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


There was a deadline set years ago for this Tuesday by the national archives where a decision had to be made to release them or keep them dormant for another 25 years where everybody involved would be guaranteed dead. Trump had to act due to the deadline. Don't you want the rest of the files open and find out the truth?


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



The real answer is...The Law.

It states that those files must be released no later than October 26, 2017.

If he wanted to change the conversation he doesn't need to release the JFK
files...just have Session convene a grand jury and let them indict,
HRC, Slick Willie, Zero, Zero's atty General and Mueller all on the
Uranium One deal.  That'll changed the conversation in a big hurry when
the Grand Jury indicts every fucking one of them


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



/—-/ No matter what the President says or does, your pathetic knee jerk reaction is that he’s trying to change the narrative of your nothing burger scandal


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



If Trump had any class - which off course he does not - he would have contacted Caroline Kennedy Schlossberg before tweeting.  Maybe he did, but that would be way out of character for it is always about him.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.



But you seem to have, why not post the facts, not only your conclusion?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


I want the Area 51 UFO files released so we can put to rest the conspiricy surrounding who your real birth parents are.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/----/ And tell us, Dear TrumpButtSore, what is your idea of class? 
Huckabee scolds Obama for 'bad manners' during pope visit


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.


/----/ I don't know how old you are Gipper, but I was 12 when JFK was murdered. I've followed the story for decades, read the conspiracy theories, changed my mind several times on the Warren Commission, read how LBJ stopped the CIA from chasing down leads in Cuba because he wanted to wrap up the investigation as fast as possible. I read how Oswald's real target was Richard Nixon who left Dallas the morning of 11/22/63 and JFK was simply a target of convenience.
Nixon in Dallas
Now I believe Oswald most likely acted alone in the actual shooting but had some support or encouragement along the way. I also believe the USSS and CIA were complacent. It was a different time, we were still reveling in our victory in WWII, it was the era of the 1950s , prosperity and relative peace. And no one thought it could possibly happen and most including me didn't believe the news when we heard it.

The CIA documents will be interesting to see.


----------



## imawhosure (Oct 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.
> ...




Explain to these people how it is called, TRANSPARENCY!

The JFK assassination was the single event that changed this country, and its path.  The American people elected this man, and those Americans remaining alive from those dark days, deserve to KNOW what the government came up with.

Doesn't mean Oswald didn't do it, or there was a conspiracy.  What it does mean is--------------> one of the biggest conspiracy theories EVER foisted upon the American people, will either be put to rest, or re-established.

Ask people alive today that where alive when JFK was assassinated, that if they could go back in time and view any historical day and know what actually happened, they would probably pick overwhelmingly, the assassination, of JFK!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

imawhosure said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


/----/ Of course, each generation has it's unforgettable moment. For my parents generation it was the death of FDR.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



What Steve says...now dont you feel stupid wry catcher?



Steve_McGarrett said:


> There was a deadline set years ago for this Tuesday by the national archives where a decision had to be made to release them or keep them dormant for another 25 years where everybody involved would be guaranteed dead. Trump had to act due to the deadline.


----------



## imawhosure (Oct 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




Agreed, my parents also.  But, there is no conspiracy theory swirling around his death, that I know of.  JFK, there is.

For the poster who claimed they should contact the daughter, let me say this------> yes, she is his daughter, but JFK was much more than that to America.  The minute that young President was elected, he WAS the hope of the country!  Historically, his party affiliation meant NOTHING!  A young President, with new ideas, cut down in the prime of his life by an assassin.

The only reason you aren't seeing a groundswell of support for the release is.............because there isn't all that many of us left.  We deserve to know everything, because our President did NOT deserve to die on that street!  No President does!  Even if it ends up coming out it actually WAS a conspiracy, maybe young Americans will finally learn that----> our nation is HATED by most other country's, and if they hate us that much, we must be doing something correctly!

And if it comes out it was only Oswald?  Well then...............we will then know, that one man can actually change the course of history, for even the most powerful country, the world has ever seen.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

DJT for Life said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



There is NO EVIDENCE, there will be no indictment.  There is no crime, there is no _mens rea;_ there is nothing but conspiracy theories which only the biddable bleat like sheep, and post ad nausea.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



Post the source where in the supposed deadline was set.  I recall that the seal was not to be broken until the death of the fallen President's children.  If you are not lying, I will fall of my chair - but I'm certain that won't happen.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 21, 2017)

imawhosure said:


> For the poster who claimed they should contact the daughter, let me say this------> yes, she is his daughter, but JFK was much more than that to America.  The minute that young President was elected, he WAS the hope of the country!  Historically, his party affiliation meant NOTHING!  A young President, with new ideas, cut down in the prime of his life by an assassin.
> 
> .



  More than likely he would have lost re-election. Some people adored him and some hated him. We forget his centerpiece "New Frontier" plan because his domestic legislative agenda was such a dismal failure.
    But being assassinated kind of put the differences over him to bed. As it should have.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Post the source where in the supposed deadline was set.  I recall that the seal was not to be broken until the death of the fallen President's children.  If you are not lying, I will fall of my chair - but I'm certain that won't happen.




_"The National Archives is required to release all of its JFK documents by Thursday, 25 years to the day after President George H.W. Bush signed the the JFK Assassination Records Act. Under the act, Trump can withhold part or all of the documents if he decides some “identifiable harm” weighs against disclosure."_

Trump to allow release of long-secret files on JFK assassination

*Background*
_When Congress passed the JFK Assassination Records Collection Act in 1992 agencies throughout the Federal Government transferred assassination-related records to the National Archives which established the JFK Assassination Records Collection. The Collection consists of approximately 5 million pages of records. Approximately 88% of the records in the Collection are open in full. An addition 11% are released in part with sensitive portions removed. Approximately 1% of documents identified as assassination-related remain withheld in full. All documents withheld either in part or in full were authorized for withholding by the Assassination Records Review Board (ARRB), an independent temporary agency that was in existence from 1994 to 1998.

According to the Act, all records previously withheld either in part or in full should be released on October 26, 2017, unless authorized for further withholding by the President of the United States. The 2017 date derives directly from the law that states:_

JFK Assassination Records Processing Project

  Now you look stupid twice. It says much of your knowledge of history, your manic, rabid partisanship and your obsessive, unreasonable hatred of Trump that you simply made up an accusation on a topic which should be of interest to all Americans.
  How do I know you made it up? Because it is demonstrably false and there is no evidence for it. You are so morally vapid that you didn't mind tossing out a false accusation just to satisfy your hatred. 
  Never mind the truth of the matter...we can bash Trump. Right?





  You ok after that fall?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

DOTR said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > For the poster who claimed they should contact the daughter, let me say this------> yes, she is his daughter, but JFK was much more than that to America.  The minute that young President was elected, he WAS the hope of the country!  Historically, his party affiliation meant NOTHING!  A young President, with new ideas, cut down in the prime of his life by an assassin.
> ...


/—-/ if JFK had lived, re-elected or not, LBJ wouldn’t have been in office to get us into Vietnam and 50,000 GIs wouldn’t have died.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



He doesn't need anyone's permission to follow the law.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.
> ...



Look clown, YOU still think Oswald did it.


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.



what makes you say there was CIA pressure?


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2017)

I say it was Col Mustard in the Observatory


----------



## DrLove (Oct 21, 2017)

imawhosure said:


> What it does mean is--------------> one of the biggest conspiracy theories EVER foisted upon the American people, will either be put to rest, or re-established.



The Newtown Massacre, Pizzagate and 911 conspiracy theories were pretty good .. but agreed


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

The American public deserves to know the truth about JFK and who had him killed.   If it was LBJ and the mafia, so be it.  If it was Castro, so be it.   If it was the CIA and Russia, so be it.  We deserve the truth and let the chips fall where they may.

JFK was in the process of draining the DC swamp and calling out the DC elites for their corruption.   Trump is doing the same things,  I pray that the secret service is up to the task of protecting him.


and for the record,  If Kennedy was alive today he would not be a democrat.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I say it was Col Mustard in the Observatory




don't want the truth, do you clown boy?   The truth might complete the destruction of the dem party.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.
> ...


There can be no doubt there was a conspiracy in his death.  That may not mean Oswald wasn’t involved, but there is no way he acted alone.  The government’s actions before and after clearly indicates conspiracy.  

The CIA docs will offer nothing new.  It is likely they will continue to promote the government’s abdurd position that Oswald acted alone.  Then dumb Americans will continue to believe the big lie.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Post the source where in the supposed deadline was set.  I recall that the seal was not to be broken until the death of the fallen President's children.  If you are not lying, I will fall of my chair - but I'm certain that won't happen.
> ...



First of all Fuck you!  You've proved to be an asshole in your final paragraph.  

Before reading that paragraph, I was ready to reward you with the informative button; obviously you don't deserve it.

Unlike Trump, and the trumpanzees I don't claim to know everything, and my comment about the President's children may have been something I heard or read half a century ago.  I qualified my response with, "I recall" but your biases prevented you from comprehending the post.  

Somethings assholes do intentionally, or the intellectually impaired by their lack of ability.  Which one are you?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




If that's all there is, there was no reason to seal it for 50 years.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


It is all about distortion.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




you are certainly scared of what may be in those documents.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I don't think so,  I thought cover up at the time and I think cover up today.   Maybe we will finally know.  I hope so.   If its about distortion, who is distorting and why?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 21, 2017)

DJT for Life said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...




  Interesting, you wanna know why he doesn't, be cause not enough there to do diddley with.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 21, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




actually there is plenty of evidence for an indictment.   But DC is so corrupt it may never happen.  Wait until his second term,  it could happen then.   No statute of limitations applies.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


If the government was involved, do you really think they would expose themselves?

These documents will merely support what the warren commission concluded.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...




  Wanna bet?


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.







Why now?  Because it is the lawful thing to do would be my guess.  But you don't care about the law.  That much is clear.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So sorry dimwit, I did not say he needed her permission, I said, "if he had any class he would have contacted" her first.  Why is it so many on the right cannot comprehend the written word?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I do think.  I wonder about you?  If not LHO, who did (wait while I get the aluminum foil for my hat).


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Not a bit.  Trump scares me, he should scare everyone.  But I digess, it's not about JFK; it's about opening the wounds of his still living family members.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Oh, shut up! Stop whining!


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



So solly Cholly, the law is the law, deal with it. What is it about the left and any laws that they don't like?The Warren Commission lied to everyone, not that these papers will tell the truth. The CIA did it.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Cool, maybe you can tell me how Oswald's shot made JFK's head jerk backwards?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.



dont expect anything of a major storyline to surface.All the important details will all be redacted and blacked out.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy with this.
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> dont expect anything of a major storyline to surface.All the important details will all be redacted and blacked out.


`
`
I hope all the pages don't look like this;
`
`
`


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > dont expect anything of a major storyline to surface.All the important details will all be redacted and blacked out.
> ...



That's exactly what they will look like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > dont expect anything of a major storyline to surface.All the important details will all be redacted and blacked out.
> ...



Im afraid thats all were going to get. our government is so fucking corrupt that they do that and get off scott free time and time again with the laughable lameass explanation that its all for the good of the people because of national security.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are dreaming if you think these documents will do anything.  It is all a distortion.   The government will never expose it’s involvement in JFK’s murder.
> ...



Uh he is going by the HISTORY  of our government has done in the past. after the movie got released,congress was prompted to tell the CIA to release files they had on it and it was the same old crap as always,blacked out files. the fact that one of USMB's resident trolls  Jillian liked your post,I would be worried now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Oswald killed JFK.

Next question ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

/----/ I don't know how old you are Gipper, but I was 12 when JFK was murdered. I've followed the story for decades, read the conspiracy theories, changed my mind several times on the Warren Commission, read how LBJ stopped the CIA from chasing down leads in Cuba because he wanted to wrap up the investigation as fast as possible. I read how Oswald's real target was Richard Nixon who left Dallas the morning of 11/22/63 and JFK was simply a target of convenience.
Nixon in Dallas
Now I believe Oswald most likely acted alone in the actual shooting but had some support or encouragement along the way. I also believe the USSS and CIA were complacent. It was a different time, we were still reveling in our victory in WWII, it was the era of the 1950s , prosperity and relative peace. And no one thought it could possibly happen and most including me didn't believe the news when we heard it.

The CIA documents will be interesting to see.[/QUOTE]

Oswald most likely acted alone you believe? what crack are you smoking right now? better get off it.


The documents wont be interesting,there is noting interesting about looking at stuff that looks like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oswald killed JFK.
> 
> Next question ?



next question is how much crack are you smoking right now?


----------



## Kosh (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



Another far left drone failed post.

It was supposed to come out on certain by law, Trump will not block it.

We know the far left could care less about laws which explains your erroneous post!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

DOTR said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > For the poster who claimed they should contact the daughter, let me say this------> yes, she is his daughter, but JFK was much more than that to America.  The minute that young President was elected, he WAS the hope of the country!  Historically, his party affiliation meant NOTHING!  A young President, with new ideas, cut down in the prime of his life by an assassin.
> ...



You really think Goldwater would have beaten him?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


we got a few people here that smoke crack everyday obviously.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald killed JFK.
> ...



I don't do drugs. How about you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.



.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




The CIA docs will offer nothing new.  It is likely they will continue to promote the government’s abdurd position that Oswald acted alone.  Then dumb Americans will continue to believe the big lie.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...



actually there is plenty of evidence for an indictment.   But DC is so corrupt it may never happen.  Wait until his second term,  it could happen then.   No statute of limitations applies.[/QUOTE]

If the government was involved, do you really think they would expose themselves?

These documents will merely support what the warren commission concluded.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

I predict that there will be no earth shattering new news, and we will return to having just as many conspiracy nuts as there's always been, and there will remain a substantial percentage of the population convinced that there was a cover-up.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 21, 2017)

I was a little kid, but images from that day are burned in my memory like they happened last week. It's truly amazing the impression that event had on America.

I just hope they release ALL the documents they have unredacted and unedited. Let the truth be told, whatever it is.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Facts.
Kennedy fired Dulles, head of the CIA.
Kennedy threatened to destroy the CIA.
Kennedy backed out on the Bay of Pigs.
Oil had been discovered in Cuba.
Bush 1 was part of the CIA.
The Bush's owned Zapata Oil.
Zapata was going to launder the money from the oil in Cuba.

The CIA killed JFK.
Dulles, you know...the guy JFK fired? Was appointed to head the Warren Commission. Quit being stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Morons like him obviously skipped junior high school science classes.

You take a golfball and put it on a tee and hit it,it flys FORWARD.not backwards. i guess he also thinks all the doctors at bethesda who said it was an ENTRANCE wound at the FRONT were all incompetent and did not know what they were talking about as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Facts.
> Kennedy fired Dulles, head of the CIA.
> Kennedy threatened to destroy the CIA.
> Kennedy backed out on the Bay of Pigs.
> ...



one fact that a lot of people never mention here I notice is the mossads involvement as well. Here is another very important fact that needs to be mentioned along with your excellent post that proves the CIA killed him.

Kennedy cut off aide to Israel.
there was a mossad agent present in dealy plaza that day as well.
every president since LBJ to our present one has all funded Israel hense why THEY have all stayed alive.

These discussions I notice never tackle the role of Israel and thats understandable.You go to a bookstore and you will see books on the shelves of the CIA being involved.However you NEVER see any on Isreals role though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



you are either on drugs or drunk the fact you dont know anything about logic or common sense.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Facts.
> ...



They set the thermite charges for 9/11 as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I predict that there will be no earth shattering new news, and we will return to having just as many conspiracy nuts as there's always been, and there will remain a substantial percentage of the population convinced that there was a cover-up.



we have conspiracy nuts like you who ignore the laws of physics that a persons head NEVER goes backwards when shot from the front and conspiracy nuts like you who ignore what all the doctors testified to saying the bullet hole in was an ENTRANCE wound in the front you deluded hick.


how many more times are you going to keep coming back asking to have egg all over you face?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that there will be no earth shattering new news, and we will return to having just as many conspiracy nuts as there's always been, and there will remain a substantial percentage of the population convinced that there was a cover-up.
> ...



Let me know as soon as you prove Oswald either didn't kill Kennedy, or he was part of a "conspiracy".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...




yeah but we have deluded hicks here obviously the fact they believe in magic bullets obviously  and know nothing about the laws of physics that along with magic bullets,they also desperately want to  believe the fires caused the towers to fall down at freefall speed in their own footprint even though a buildIng HAS never Collapsed like that before in its own footprint,that they have only PARTIALLY collapsed before due to fires and that the collapse gradually over long period of times being several HOURS,not within ONE HOUR.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Nice dodgeball there troll on post71 of mine.
i have already proved it was IMPOSSIBLE for oswald to have done it,YOUR job is to prove he did,you cant,nobody ever has.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Watch the fucking film kid, his head jerked BACKWARDS, how did Oswald do that?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You haven't proved squat. You think you're the only one who has discussed this over and over and over ? You think you're the only one who noticed Kennedy's head moving backwards ?

All's I've seen from you is a bunch of name calling.

Like I say, once you've proved something, and you've let the FBI know about your proof, let me know.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I'm not a kid, I was was in school when Kennedy was killed, I've watched all the videos including the hi def ones. It doesn't prove anything. I'll accept a conspiracy once it's proved. Meanwhile, I have two books to recommend, Posner's "Case Closed" and one I'll have to look through my library to find.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Which way did JFK's head jerk? It's a very simple question.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

People keep saying "prove it to me". Do your own research, it means more. Here is the thing though, once you learn the truth it cannot be unlearned.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I don't think he killed Kennedy primarily because the facts do not support it.

1. Oswald was not a good shot.
2. The rifle was not zeroed in.
3. The rifle was a cheap bolt action that was difficult to fire, as quickly as was claimed.
4. Oswald was found in the lunch room casually drinking a soda seconds after the shooting...how could he have run across the sixth floor and down several flights of stairs in a matter of seconds?
5. He made no attempt to frantically leave the scene. 
6. Oswald was a devote ANTI-communist, not a communist as the government claims.  
7. Was there EVER a US Marine to defect to the USSR during the Cold War...then be allowed back in the country without any problems?
8. How did the only US Marine ever to defect to the USSR, end up in a building along the president's parade route?
9. It was impossible for Oswald to reach the location of the Trippit murder, in the time period specified.
10. If you had just murdered the POTUS, would you casually leave the scene, go to your apartment, then to the movie theater?
11. How does Ruby get full access to the Dallas PD, likely the most heavily guarded building in the world that day....then get to walk right up the Oswald and murder him?
12. Many witnesses or persons with information, started dying in large numbers...often mysteriously or just before they were to be questioned.  Of particularly interest, see George de Mohrenschildt.
13. Oswald had many friends and contacts who had ties to the CIA or other government agencies?

Just a few facts that surely indicate conspiracy...and there are many more.


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> If Trump had any class - which off course he does not - he would have contacted Caroline Kennedy Schlossberg before tweeting.  Maybe he did, but that would be way out of character for it is always about him.



You're an hysterical little twat.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> People keep saying "prove it to me". Do your own research, it means more. Here is the thing though, once you learn the truth it cannot be unlearned.



Oh brother (insert rolling eyes smiley here).
Do you think you've discovered something that no one else hasn't ? 
This has been gone over an endless # of times. 
Once the dust has settled, no one has proven anything beyond Oswald being the sole shooter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

gipper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Wait a second. Are you denying that Oswald was arrested in the theatre ?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ Many in the CIA, FBI and USSS from that day are dead,  retired or residing in the Sunnydale Nursing Home with oat meal drooling out of their mouths.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oswald killed JFK.
> 
> Next question ?




Oswald killed JFK??????

You are joking right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump had any class - which off course he does not - he would have contacted Caroline Kennedy Schlossberg before tweeting.  Maybe he did, but that would be way out of character for it is always about him.
> ...



I'm pragmatic, 6'2" and this morning weighed in at 232 pounds.  Don't you ever tire of being wrong and showing off your ignorance?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



WRONG!!!!   Unless I check my grip, my flys further to the right than forward


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > People keep saying "prove it to me". Do your own research, it means more. Here is the thing though, once you learn the truth it cannot be unlearned.
> ...



Nope, there are millions just like me. Go look at the film and explain how his head jerked backwards


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Given Oswald's position how did JFK's head jerk backwards?


----------



## imawhosure (Oct 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...




Westwall, leftists never want to talk about law.  Their whole existence is about pretending which laws are bad, and which laws are good, and every time they try and change laws they do not like, they get hammered.

Same with the constitution.  They pick and choose!  The 1st amendment is good, second amendment is bad!  Ask them, they will tell you.

JFKs assassination documents, should be released.  Why not?!?!?!?!?!?!  Are the Democrats on here insinuating there is something Americans shouldn't know?  What is the point of keeping them hidden?  It is all public knowledge, is it not?

I seriously doubt that anything I say from HERE FORWARD is true, but what if the release shows Cuba had something to do with it?  Russia?  China?  What then?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2017)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald killed JFK.
> ...



exactly,he is either on drugs,OR gets drunk everyday,OR the only research he has done is read the edited version of the textbook in history class our corrupt school system taught us.

I took him to school handing his ass to him on a platter with shit all over his face in post# 67 here of mine as you can see.

Despite CIA pressure, Trump decides not to block the declassification of the JFK files


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




I know.

Anybody who thinks that Oswald killed Kennedy is very, very naive. 

To put it mildly.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Here is the problem that the folks who are still asleep face, it's all out there. I'm not just talking about JFK, it's all right out in the open. The people behind this count on your laziness. They count on the fact that you'll just keep on walking through life asleep at the wheel. It's all right out there in the open. Just decide to go look.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Oh brother!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



There is information all over the internet on this. Some will make one claim, others will have a different opinion. It's been argued over and over. In the end, nothing proves that the head shot came from the grassy knoll, or anywhere in front.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I asked one very simple question my friend. Which way did his head go?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



(sigh), I know you'll just counter with another video, but in this video, the chief autopsy surgeon claims without any doubt that the head shot entered from the rear. THAT'S THE CHIEF AUTOPSY SURGEON !!

Anyway, after that point in the video, the Zapruder film actually shows Kennedy's head moving slightly forward. Go to the 1:39 mark:


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I'm asking you to WATCH the real video. Not what someone is telling you what happened. Watch the Zapruder film. I don't fault you or blame you, I actually envy those who never find out. I have no agenda my friend, I'm just pointing the way.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 21, 2017)

The truth is there for anyone to see. Whether you seek it out or not is not my problem. I already know the game.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



Cripes!

The man can't take a shit without some fool screaming about it.

Trump craps brown turds... proof positive of his hateful racism!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



That WAS the Zapruder film. And yes, I've seen it where it looks like the head moves backwards, and I'v seen it explained.

But tell me, how do you explain the chief autopsy surgeon saying there is no doubt that the head shot entered from the rear ?

Let me guess, you believe he was afraid he would be killed if he said anything different.

Look, I'm not opposed to any evidence that proves there was more than just Oswald involved, but I want proof, because everything out there has been dispelled.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

skye said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Well Skye, give us more than making fun of someone. Let's see you deliver the truth then since you seem to have the answers here.

It's easy to make these claims, that it was a mob hit, or LBJ had him killed, or Castro had him killed, or Kruschev, or some right wing cabol, but no one has shown a better explanation than Oswald shooting him.


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make fun of anyone, DigitalDrifter.
I just think it's funny that after all that has been said and published over the years about the murder of Kennedy, people still believe Oswald acted alone.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Have you read Gerald Posner's book ?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 21, 2017)

Redfish said:


> The American public deserves to know the truth about JFK and who had him killed.   If it was LBJ and the mafia, so be it.  If it was Castro, so be it.   If it was the CIA and Russia, so be it.  We deserve the truth and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> JFK was in the process of draining the DC swamp and calling out the DC elites for their corruption.   Trump is doing the same things,  I pray that the secret service is up to the task of protecting him.
> 
> ...



   I agree. Kennedy would have been disgusted by these loons today. Kennedy was an anti communist. 
   The Marxists controlling the Democrat party today have no connection with American values except their desire to destroy them. 
   You can’t let Kennedy completely off the hook though. The mess we find ourselves in today originated with 60’s liberals.


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




No, I have not.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

In post #3, Wry Catcher is seriously information compromised to ask such a question as "Why now?" when the dossier question on Russia includes Clinton. We look forward to further possible links between Jacqueline Kennedy and Langsroth DNA already posted to USMB, because this Langsroth link is also a Clinton-CIA link.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

"Pro-Clinton Group Behind Russian Dossier on Trump" is the dossier we refer to, but the pertinent threads at USMB for this are titled "FBI Official: The Clintons are a Crime Family" and "Author of Drump Dossier Christopher Steele is a Real-Life James Bond." Both of these threads mention Langsroth, according to a USMB search.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



It's a very good read.

https://www.amazon.com/Case-Closed-Harvey-Oswald-Assassination/dp/1400034620&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

It does seem that the Trump administration wants to drop the Clinton mafia. We hope so. The connection to Christopher Steele is that Clinton mafia employee DNA which is Joshua Reynolds DNA, links to the actor Anthony Steel, who is also related to Joshua Reynolds.

Anthony Steel (Actor)
Anthony Steel (actor) - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Therefore, Posner does not cover all the connections in his book, Case Closed..


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Last year, we had already made the connections that would point back in Russia's favor to the current dossier question in the media, because of the connection to the Clinton mafia linking both the CIA and especially British MI6 at Oliver Springs, Tennessee. The MI5 connection is that MI5's Roger Hollis links Joshua Reynolds DNA precisely at Balliol College: Hollis's brother attended Balliol and so did Joshua Reynold's father.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yeah...I know they have nothing on Trump or his campaign, but this
Uranium One thing is growing.

Probably why Senator Grassley asked the G if it was being investigated


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2017)

This is the other book I was trying to think of earlier.

*Reclaiming History: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy*

*https://www.amazon.com/Reclaiming-H.../0393045250/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8&tag=ff0d01-20*


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2017)

It is the question of just where Bugliosi mentions MI5 or MI6.in the book, because the Amery link to MI6, which is also the Oliver Springs, Tennessee link to the Clinton mafia, occurs for the 1956 MI6 link to the Albanian crisis linking the chron to Anthony Steel..


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 21, 2017)

imawhosure said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


/—-/ Well the conspiracy theory around FDR was that his illness and polio was kept secret. Few knew he was in a wheelchair. Elenor took over the duties of president in his final weeks.


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





DOTR said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > For the poster who claimed they should contact the daughter, let me say this------> yes, she is his daughter, but JFK was much more than that to America.  The minute that young President was elected, he WAS the hope of the country!  Historically, his party affiliation meant NOTHING!  A young President, with new ideas, cut down in the prime of his life by an assassin.
> ...



there is no evidence he wold have lost re-election. your speculation is duly noted

I am also still waiting for the conspiracy loon o/p to prove the CIA was trying to keep the documents from being released.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.



Old news.  You just refuse to believe it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



On the first part, you are absolutely correct.    My father said that he never knew until after Roosevelt's death.

Why do say Eleanor took over? Roosevelt died of a cerebral hemorrhage.  That has no prior signs.

"At 1 PM on April 12, Roosevelt sat in the living room of his cottage surrounded by friends and family. As he signed letters and documents, an artist stood painting his portrait at an easel nearby. The conversation was lively, the atmosphere congenial. The president turned to the artist and reminded her that they had only fifteen minutes left in the session. Suddenly, he grabbed his head complaining of a sharp pain. The president was suffering a massive cerebral hemorrhage that would end his life in minutes. America's longest serving president who had led the nation through the Great Depression and World War II was dead."

The Death of President Franklin Roosevelt, 1945


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Facts.
> Kennedy fired Dulles, head of the CIA.
> Kennedy threatened to destroy the CIA.
> Kennedy backed out on the Bay of Pigs.
> ...



Bush 1 (as you call him) did not become part of the CIA until 1976.

Dulles headed the Warren Commission?  I could have sworn it was Chief Justice Earl Warren!

You might want to review your facts..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



That has been explained time and again over the years.  The fact you don't know it is scary on its' own.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Simple.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 21, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.



WE BELIEVE IN OPENNESS AND TRANSPARENCY, except when it involves Trump, like his tax returns, in which case we believe in dissimulation and opaqueness.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 21, 2017)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yes, because that is what all of the evidence shows.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 22, 2017)

Oswald acted alone.
Get over it.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 22, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It was intentional.  Like your scurrilous , baseless and cowardly attack on the President was intentional.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You will never wake up until you want to.  I can only point you in the right direction. Look at what you just said 
I've seen it where it looks like the head moves backwards, and I'v seen it explained.

But tell me, how do you explain the chief autopsy surgeon saying there is no doubt that the head shot entered from the rear ?*"
I've seen it where it looks like the head moves backwards, and I'v seen it explained.

But tell me, how do you explain the chief autopsy surgeon saying there is no doubt that the head shot entered from the rear"* 

You saw it with your own eyes and yet you've "seen" it explained. If you don't think it was planned down to the last detail I don't know what to tell you.





Is it normal to be standing beside the widow on Air Force 1 and have someone wink at you as you're taking over for a dead president?


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Oswald acted alone.
> Get over it.



Stay asleep, it will allow you to keep piece of mind.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.
> ...



You're just too lazy to dig into it. You also refuse to look anywhere but the establishment "explanation". It was quite the coinikydink that Dulles ran the Commission.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 22, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.


Well apparently the empty barrel Congresscritter has managed to light a fire under Kelly to support Trump!


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Facts.
> ...



*"To:*

*DirectorBureau of Intelligence and ResearchDepartment of State

[We have been] advised that the Department of State feels some misguided anti-

Castro group might capitalize on the present situation and undertake an unauthorized

raid against Cuba, believing that the assassination of President John F. Kennedy

might herald a change in U.S. policy… [Our] sources know of no [such] plans…

The substance of the foregoing information was orally furnished to Mr. George Bush

of the Central Intelligence Agency and Captain William Edwards of the Defense "* 

and....another GW Bush?

*"By 1988 this George Bush was working as a claims representative for the Social Security Administration. He explained to McBride that he had worked only briefly at the CIA, as a GS-5 probationary civil servant, analyzing documents and photos during the night shift. Moreover, he said, he had never received interagency briefings."* 

*"With the election only two months away, and a growing sense of urgency in some quarters, George William Bush acknowledged under oath – as part of a deposition in a lawsuit brought by a nonprofit group seeking records on Bush’s past – that he was the junior officer on a three- to four-man watch shift at CIA headquarters between September 1963 and February 1964, which was on duty when Kennedy was shot. “I do not recognize the contents of the memorandum as information furnished to me orally or otherwise during the time I was at the CIA,” he said. “In fact, during my time at the CIA, I did not receive any oral communications from any government agency of any nature whatsoever. I did not receive any information relating to the Kennedy assassination during my time at the CIA from the FBI. Based on the above, it is my conclusion that I am not the Mr. George Bush of the Central Intelligence Agency referred to in the memorandum.” . . . * 

George H.W. Bush of the CIA - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com

Educate yourself, oh yes and I never said that at the time he was "running" it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> If Trump had any class - which off course he does not - he would have contacted Caroline Kennedy Schlossberg before tweeting.  Maybe he did, but that would be way out of character for it is always about him.



Lol, a Democrat talking about having class; hilarious!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...




As I have already pointed out to you conspiracy nuts, Dulles was a member.  That's why it is known as the Warren Commission.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Simple.



No Marine marksman would take up a position in a traversing direction to shoot a passing vehicle.  That would be a secondary, back up position, to fire after the target passed.

The primary position would be in front of the oncoming targets direction of movement and would be the best marksmans position.

Oswald was caught by a huge accident due to jay walking in front of an OCD cop, and then killed by a man dying of cancer so he couldnt talk.

If that all sounds totally kopacetic to you then I cannot remedy your affliction.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




then why all the resistance from the dems and the establishment?


----------



## gipper (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Again....DISTORTION.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


/—-/ the conspiracy was in hiding his disability from the American people.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




that hilly gets indicted?   Nope,  our government is so corrupt that politicians are above the law.   That's very wrong and dangerous, but no one seems to care.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




_If all it will do is confirm the warren commission report,  why distort?   why seal it for 50 years?   There has to be a reason that certain factions don't want it released_


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

The truth (when it over turns a sacred cow) is ALWAYS hard to accept.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



LOL, I'm sorry your Golden Calf never really existed.

Zapata Oil.

*"According to a CIA internal memo dated November 29, 1975  Zapata Petroleum began in 1953 through Bush's joint efforts with Thomas J. Devine, a CIA staffer who had resigned his agency position that same year to go into private business, but who continued to work for the CIA under commercial cover. Devine would later accompany Bush to Vietnam in late 1967 as a "cleared and witting commercial asset" of the agency, acted as his informal foreign affairs advisor, and had a close relationship with him through 1975.[3] *

HRG Group - Wikipedia

*"The company was started with assistance from **Allen Dulles** and (fellow **bonesmen**) **H. Neil Mallon** and Bush's maternal uncle, **Herbert Walker**, an investment banker, who put up the capital. Walker was instrumental in bringing in others such as **Eugene Meyer** (owner of the Washington Post, who investments were handled by **Brown Brothers Harriman**). A CIA internal memo dated November 29, 1975 confirmed that Zapata Petroleum began in 1953 through Bush's joint efforts with **Thomas J. Devine**, a CIA staffer who had resigned his agency position that same year to go into private business, but who continued to work for the CIA under commercial cover.**[1]* 

Most have bought into the lie we were told.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Who the fuck is George William Bush?

In 1963, George W Bush, future president of the United States, was 17 years old and still in high school.

Please stop with the looney tunes bullshit!


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Secret Service told to stand down.....


----------



## gipper (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You just aren't getting it.

The government has demanded Americans believe the Warren Commission Report.  Americans by a large percentage DO NOT.  As such, the government needs to continue to promote the big lie in the hopes of getting more Americans to believe.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



HW dumbass, I figured you were more intelligible than you really are. This is the kind of thing that happens when one is incapable of allowing anything in that upsets one's apple cart.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Except this was no normal conspiracy in that those who knew likely numbered in the thousands.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



How normal is it to be taking over from a dead president?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Intelligible?   That sentence makes no sense.

Who the fuck is George William Bush?

You can't answer that, can you?

Kinds blows your conspiracy theory all to hell, now doesn't it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...





Doc1 said:


> Secret Service told to stand down.....
> 
> View attachment 155860



What the fuck are you trying to say?

I think you need to go to the emergency room and see a doctor!  Your brain is no longer functioning!


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I understand the point you are trying to make.   Its only valid if there is nothing new in the sealed documents.  Again, if all they do is confirm the warren report then there was no reason to seal them in the first place, and there would be no reason for anyone to object to their release.

Unless you are saying that 50 years ago the government planned the whole thing by sealing documents that contained nothing that was not already in the WC report.   I don't give the govt that much credit for thinking ahead.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Damn straight. Warren was just the face used to produce "credilbility". Dulles was to powerful to let ANYONE else run the thing.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Apparently what you are saying is that you really have no interest in the truth. Why did the SS dismount? Why does the Agent shown have his hands in the air, and why did the car stop? Educate yourself, there is much more out there to know.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



That's the point, why the wink?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



That picture is probably from the fucking airport BEFORE long before the assassination attempt.

Look at the ground!  Do you see any street markings?  Where in the Zapruder film did they stop?

Where are all the people?

My God, you are stupid!

Who is George William Bush?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




  Wrong again,  I care and all the wrong doing by all should be dealt with regardless of party.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




so you and gipper don't want the report released?   What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




good, we agree


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...




Who do you think is winking?

I have hundreds of pictures of me with my eyes closed.  Do you think I was asleep in every one?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 

  On this, yes.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Where in the world did that come from? It will come out, it just won't say anything of value.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



and you know that how?  why was it sealed for 50 years if it just parrots the WC report?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




gotta start somewhere.   There is much too much partisan disagreement in this country and most of it is unfounded and based on lies and propaganda.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



conspiracy theories screw up your mind. 

still waiting for someone to show me something that proves a) anyone besides Oswald killed JFK and anything, anything, anything that proves the CIA opposed release of the documents.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




  Keep the people at each other and worrying about frivolous crap while they pick your pocket.  They are the hitmen and we are the mark.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 22, 2017)

DJT for Life said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...


Wonder why he hasn't done that....wasn't it back in July where the House recommended a Special Counsel?   Back.....in.....July?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 22, 2017)

jillian said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




LOL  ^^^ this coming from someone who believes that Trump colluded with Russia to steal the election from crooked Hillary.  you are a never ending source of amusement jilly.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

jillian said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No, it's the abject partisanship that screws up a person's mind. The truth is out there and I've given a wide pathway of information in this thread that would help you find the truth if you wanted to. You don't, most don't and that's fine.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



if you're concerned about "partisan disagreement", perhaps you should stop calling the former Secretary of State "hilly". And there is no evidence that should ever have gotten her investigated for two years, much less indicted. If you acknowledge e those things, you're well on your way to avoiding partisan BS.

if not, then you're just spreading BS


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



you kind of have to be a moron to think that the campaign DIDN'T collude with Russia.

ohh right... 

nice troll though. 

but then again, that's all your good for


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...





jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



you have given no CREDIBLE and substantiated information.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

jillian said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I've provided more than enough info to start you on the way to the truth. You won't follow it and that's fine.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



There are a thousand different reasons why someone might wink at another person, right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2017)

In response to Trump's decision, each and every tweet is an effort by him to change the conversation away from Mueller and his investigation.  It is an example of a guilty mind and gives good reason for why the investigation needs to move forward.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> The American public deserves to know the truth about JFK and who had him killed.   If it was LBJ and the mafia, so be it.  If it was Castro, so be it.   If it was the CIA and Russia, so be it.  We deserve the truth and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> JFK was in the process of draining the DC swamp and calling out the DC elites for their corruption.   Trump is doing the same things,  I pray that the secret service is up to the task of protecting him.
> 
> ...


We knew the truth 50 years ago

Nothing is going to change


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I say it was Col Mustard in the Observatory
> ...


Some have claimed it was Professor Plum in the Library, but there is little evidence to support it


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Stay asleep, it will allow you to keep piece of mind.


I have a complete mind.
BTW, do you have anything new that disputes that report?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

But to click on Doc1's post for Brown Brothers Harriman yields no information about Brown Brothers Harriman.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

The link to the Clinton mafia is the Harriman link. The Harriman link is also the CIA link. The Adolph Hitler link to Harriman is via the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute.

E.H. Harriman
E. H. Harriman - Wikipedia


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 22, 2017)

Should Lyin Ted's dad be worried about the exposure?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Should Lyin Ted's dad be worried about the exposure?


Our President said he did it

All you need to know


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Even if they did (which there is zero evidence) it is NOT illegal!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


That has not been determined


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 22, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If they have not determined it yet in over a year, it's not happening!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1's Harriman link is an Isham link, which is also the CIA link. USMB thread "FBI Official: The Clintons are a Crime Family" post #432 for the Isham-CIA link has been scrubbed, and post # 439 is the Langsroth-Bouvier link. We reconstruct starting with Mamie Lincoln Isham:

Mamie Lincoln Isham
Mamie Lincoln Isham - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Langsroth DNA is the bee-keeping link to both Isham DNA and Bouvier DNA:

Francis Anthony Drexel
Francis Anthony Drexel - Wikipedia


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 22, 2017)

JFK's brain matter got splattered all over his wife's dress.

That's hard core shit y'all.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Watergate took time

They have not released their findings yet. Trump may come out clean but his people won't. 

Regardless ....the Stink of Russian intervention hangs over the Trump presidency


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 and badger2 are narrowing the chron down to 1953 (Doc1) and 1956 (badger2). We must verify that 1956 indeed links to Albania, because it will then link to Oliver Springs, Tennessee for the MI6 marriage into the Boteler DNA line that links back to Michigan for the Rector DNA line. Rector familial DNA links to Clinton investigations for the Vince Foster suicide as well as the Gard-Rector Cemetery in Ohio that contains George Washington familial DNA, linking back to Mamie's DNA for presidential DNA in general.

Since the Harriman link is railroads, the reader may wish to review Arkansas for "The Boys on the Tracks." Note that the Francis Anthony Drexel link is a Catholic link.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Unfortunately, the chron for Albania goes back to at least March 1950, as can be seen in the "FBI Official" thread we have mentioned, and is intriguing: post #495.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

When we look at Doc1's chron for 1953, an interesting thing happens: the Boteler naval link to Tecumseh:

'Nevertheless, the chief's name has always abounded: a town in Ontario; HMS Tecumseh, a schooner, built in 1815 and raised from Georgian Bay in 1953; and the Calgary naval reserve, HMCS Tecumseh, which enlisted forty-five hundred personnel in World War II and retains as its badge the image of the crouching panther, Tecumseh's totem -- to name just a few.'
(Sugden J, Tecumseh: A Life, p. 391)

We place this item in the Lee Harvey Oswald file.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

In correlation to airplanemechanic's statement, there is....

'To salve their consciences the British paid compensation to Indian women whose husbands had been killed in service,  although much less than a board of officers had initially recommended. On 25 April 1815 Tecumapease (Tecumseh's sister) and Tecumseh's last wife duly exchanged their crosses on a receipt at Burlington, Lake Ontario, for a mere fifty dollars each.'
(Sugden, Tecumseh, p. 386)

Of interest is 25 Ap, the same date for the marriage of Ron L. Hubbard (Scientology) as well as the day Brittanee Drexel disappeared and Hillary Clinton was airborne to Lebanon.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

We can link the resurrection of H.M.S. Tecumseth (as it is spelled in Sugden's book) to the Juno-Chiron cycle. The beginning of the cycle occurred on 25 Ap 2009, the day that forever links Brittanee Drexel and Hillary Clinton. Juno-Chiron cycle includes unmarried women, widows, etc.:

Disarming Death: Theomachy and Resurrection in 1 Corinthians 15
comingbacktolife.mcgill.ca/article/view/9/65


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 22, 2017)

People just don't want to believe that someone as irrelevant as Oswald, killed someone as relevant as Kennedy.
They demand there be a much more complicated, complex, and conspiratorial reason that he was killed.
Probably will remain this way until there's not a single person left alive from that time.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Limbaugh and Hannity claim it was Obama.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Conspiracy is a cop-out term for those timids afraid to address the objectivity of the material posted before them in their mother tongue. Oswald wasn't irrelevant, his uncle at the New Orleans Navy stint is an example that is more than conspiracy, it links to DNA. The timids always get screwed, because other readers are learning things behind their backs, and is why stupidity always gets precisely the reality it deserves..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



You know the truth?  Wow, I'm impressed (sarcasm alert)

My oldest son, my wife and I watched, "The Brainwashing of My Dad" this evening and I highly recommend you and others like you view it.  I've posted how you can in the link below, but we saw it free on Comcast.

Video On Demand

It offers one comprehensive example of how and why we are in the state of chaos in America today.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 23, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


/—-/ Another reason Trump was elected. Drain the swamp.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 23, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




  He is the swamp.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



Trump IS the swamp


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




  I got there 1st.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.



That's only because you're not paying attention, because it's been explained many times. 

I am happy the documents will be released, but am confident that the diehard conspiracy buffs will not change their tune at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

We can understand the prisoners reacting against most forms of "leader" and this is covered quasi-aptly in Hardt and Negri's new book, Assembly. Woolf's The Nature of Fascism is recommended because it can link to the JFK assassination via the centripetal forces that Woolf discusses regarding Russia and (internal [italics]) development. Whereas the Bear was an external threat, U.S. nationalism is evolving as a centripetal force in comparison to swastikoschismogenesis of both centripetal and centrifugal forces that were tearing the Balkans apart. The image is one of a pinball (external force) striking the crooks of the cross and being violently deflected outward (centrifugal force). Thus, Trump administration may be serious about exposing the mafias that have arisen due to the copulation of Church and State.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> We can understand the prisoners reacting against most forms of "leader" and this is covered quasi-aptly in Hardt and Negri's new book, Assembly. Woolf's The Nature of Fascism is recommended because it can link to the JFK assassination via the centripetal forces that Woolf discusses regarding Russia and (internal [italics]) development. Whereas the Bear was an external threat, U.S. nationalism is evolving as a centripetal force in comparison to swastikoschismogenesis of both centripetal and centrifugal forces that were tearing the Balkans apart. The image is one of a pinball (external force) striking the crooks of the cross and being violently deflected outward (centrifugal force). Thus, Trump administration may be serious about exposing the mafias that have arisen due to the copulation of Church and State.



OK...Snoop Dog is gonna have a problem doing the rap version of that.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




please forgive me,   I meant to say Crooked Hillary.  In has testimony under oath, Comey laid out her guilt and her violations of federal law regarding classified data.  Just because Bubba made a deal with Lynch to not prosecute her does not make her innocent. 

But I understand,  she could shit in your coffee and you would blame Trump.  

You are the worst kind of partisan, an ignorant one.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Ok, I will give you the same chance I give all of you who claim collusion and the Russians hacked our election.   Tell us exactly what Russia did and how it affected American votes in November 2016.   

You are SURE it happened, so give us the specifics,  what exactly did Russia do?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

jillian said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




YOU are making the claims, the burden of proof is on you.  

Are you ready to talk about the uranium deal with Russia, the money Russians poured into the Clinton foundation, and how Obama allowed that to happen?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




what exactly did Russia do the changed the outcome of the NOvember 2016 election?   You and Jilly are so sure it happened, you should have no trouble giving us the specifics.   Come on, tell us.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

The DC swamp =  Pelosi, McCain, McConnel, Schumer, Franken, Ryan, Rove, Both Clintons, All Bushes, Obama, Kaine, and virtually every member of congress who has been there more than two terms.

That corrupt group is stealing from us, taking our freedoms, and making themselves rich in the process.   Wake up before its too late.    Help Trump drain the swamp.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 23, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




yep, you and winger are equally stupid, congratulations.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

We saw that our post was placed in the thread. It almost immediately disappeared, and we have checked this with another computer. Is this a common occurrence at USMB?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

The disappeared post was about a book and its authors that link to the Lake Erie algae bloom problem. We will attempt to get an important part of the book onto the this thread for the prisoner-reader.

On the back cover of Fundamentals of Electric Circuits, Charles K. Alexander, Matthew N.O. Sadiku, McGraw-Hill International Edition, it states: "This book cannot be re-exported from the country to which it is sold by McGraw-Hill. The International Edition is not available in North America.'

We are in North America. We have possession of this book. Therefore, the book must have been smuggled into North America., and this excerpt will align with the Tecumseh excerpt, forthcoming (maybe).


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> The disappeared post was about a book and its authors that link to the Lake Erie algae bloom problem. We will attempt to get an important part of the book onto the this thread for the prisoner-reader.
> 
> On the back cover of Fundamentals of Electric Circuits, Charles K. Alexander, Matthew N.O. Sadiku, McGraw-Hill International Edition, it states: "This book cannot be re-exported from the country to which it is sold by McGraw-Hill. The International Edition is not available in North America.'
> 
> We are in North America. We have possession of this book. Therefore, the book must have been smuggled into North America., and this excerpt will align with the Tecumseh excerpt, forthcoming (maybe).



OMG, what are you babbling about?

Can we get back to the topic?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

'The ferocious winter, with its shortage of game, powder, and ball had grievously injured them, and many grumbled at the insufficiency of American trade goods and the attempts of the United States to restrict the access of British traders through nonimportation laws.'
(Sugden, Tecumseh, p. 273)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

The topic is EPA, the topic is naval: Lake Erie. An asset would be for reactionaries to keep their diapers pinned and be patient while we explain the pathology intimately linked to the EPA.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Again?

They provided illegally obtained information that Trump used in his campaign
They conducted a propaganda campaign on Trumps behalf


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> The topic is EPA, the topic is naval: Lake Erie. An asset would be for reactionaries to keep their diapers pinned and be patient while we explain the pathology intimately linked to the EPA.



You are posting on the wrong thread!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Post #216: Then you'll go to the correct thread to read it?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> 'The ferocious winter, with its shortage of game, powder, and ball had grievously injured them, and many grumbled at the insufficiency of American trade goods and the attempts of the United States to restrict the access of British traders through nonimportation laws.'
> (Sugden, Tecumseh, p. 273)



Teacher had problems getting you to stay on topic didn't she?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Post #216: Then you'll go to the correct thread to read it?



Let's try this again!  You are posting in the wrong thread.  Post #216 is the post I just made!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, post #216 is the correct post that the next post replied to. How many Oswalds does it take to bail out an EPA ship parked at New Orleans?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



what a fucking lying troll.

this troll posts these lies of his cause he knows he cant prove oswald did it and knows he skipped junior high school science classes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



the zapruder film has been proven to be altered you moron,


DigitalDrifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Hey troll,that book has been throughly debunked. Long time researcher Harold Weisberg wrote a book shortly after that book was written debunking all his lies proving in spades that Posner is a fucking liar countering that propaganda with CASE OPEN..

Oh and Posner does not mention in his book that his law firm is lobbying firm connected to the CIA of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is the other book I was trying to think of earlier.
> 
> *Reclaiming History: The Assassination of President John F. Kennedy*
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/Reclaiming-H.../0393045250/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8&tag=ff0d01-20*



No surprise,you only read books that SUPPORT the warren commission,like the troll you are,you only see what you WANT to see and ignore evidence and facts that dont go along with the bullshit warren report.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.
> ...



what he refuses to believe  same as all logical,open minded objective people do,is that oswald was the lone assassin.th lone nut theorists trolls like digital drifter all they can do is say oswald was the lone assassin,then when they are shown evidence their ramblings are wrong,they cowardly run off with their tail between their legs.so yeah you are correct,the lone nut theorists like him,refuse to believe they are wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



a film where they can EDIT anything. the problem with that propaganda of yours is the witnesses there all said it went backwards as well and you obviously never have hunted a single thing in your life otherwise you would see that propaganda film for what it is.

many experienced hunters have come on the net before and said they knew the warren commission was bs because of how animals head always go forward when shot from behind. Not only that,dude  I have interviewed vietnam veterans.I have never once come across one that defended the warren report,THEY will all tell you everytime if you ask them the same thing they did me,that as a siniper,they never once saw a mans head go backwards shooting from behind.

same as digitial drifter,you are just proving what a moron you really are


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Yes, post #216 is the correct post that the next post replied to. How many Oswalds does it take to bail out an EPA ship parked at New Orleans?



What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




No but its hysterical that there are grade school students out there


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Oswald acted alone.
> Get over it.



the CIA killed him,YOU get over that.

ah the old tiresome propaganda video that has been debunked too many times to remember.That bullshit video doesnt even scratch the surface of the evidence and facts,it leaves out MANY key facts,evidence and witness testimony.miserable fail.

I would expect this out of troll like you though,one who ignored what cal ripken said,that chase utley did not do anything dirty in that playoff game when he slid in at second base and hurt that shortstop. EXPERTS like cal ripken who played the position mean nothing to bozos like you.

so same as this,experts and what they say,mean nothing to you,only what the corrupt government tells you does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted alone.
> ...



Yeah obviously he is in denial mode and only wants to look at the so called evidence that supports the warren commission. No suprise when you know him as well as i do.anytime when he cant refute facts and he is cornered,he starts insulting you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



You nailed it.


the lone nut theorists all have proven on this entire thread,that if the facts dont go along with their warped views of the warren commission they worship,they cover their ears and close their eyes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



yeah they always put words in your mouth.He is too stupid to understand Bush was an OPERATIVE for the CIA at the time,not running the thing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 23, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...




even though the deadline was set decades ago 

leftards want to blame trump 

what a bunch of haters the left has become


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I guarantee all these long nut theorists morons that have come on here all think that there is no different law for politicians than there is for us and that this is a free country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Secret Service told to stand down.....
> 
> View attachment 155860



they of course are too stupid to get it that the secret service committed treason that day by standing down as this video proves which they of course wont watch since it proves their treason they committed. same as in 9/11 the facts prove it was an inside job.same as with 9/11 there were stand down orders and yet,what proves it was carelessness in both cases is that NOBODY was fired for their alleged incompetence that day.

they will of course ignore the fact that if they screw up at THEIR JOB and are incompetent as the government was allegedly that day,that THEY would get fired and lose their job in a heartbeat,they know it,we know it.the more they try and dodge this fact as all the other facts we post,they just prove more and more with each post,what trolls they are who cant stand toe to toe in a discussion when they are wrong.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Conspiracy is a cop-out term for those timids afraid to address the objectivity of the material posted before them in their mother tongue. Oswald wasn't irrelevant, his uncle at the New Orleans Navy stint is an example that is more than conspiracy, it links to DNA. The timids always get screwed, because other readers are learning things behind their backs, and is why stupidity always gets precisely the reality it deserves..



He was very irrelevant, trying to become relevant. Just an absolute simpleton, that wanted to be somebody.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



you my friend are making wayyyyyy to much sense for these lone nut theorists to comprehend.

even on a special i saw 20 years ago or so where they promoted the warren report,at the end they THEMSELVES admitted that 80% of americans think there was a conspiracy. thats because 80% of americans have logic and common sense and look at BOTH sides.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Logic and common sense like that never registers with the magic bullet theorist that Warren was just the face of the commission,that Dulles ran the whole show.

these trolls are not even aware of the fact that HALF of the warren commission members even said themselves they did not believe oswald was the lone assassin.they are that stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



when they cant address the facts as they cant,then it is obvious in spades they have no interest in the truth.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



What a babbling idiot. I'm not lying about a fucking thing, the evidence points to Oswald being the killer, and no one else was involved. You don't want to believe it, I could fucking care less.
As for proof, you can't prove anything different.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



SHILLIAN is a shill that has no credibility.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...




you have provided TONS of evidence for the  magic bullet theorists to get them started.Like you said though they wont follow it and you might as well be talking to  a brick wall.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

The prisoners cannot see that Oswald symbology does not require a high IQ from LHO, just as a persona on this thread that symbolizes (poetizes) themselves with a naval image remains "clammed up" about the British admiralty link to the Clinton mafia we have already posted, which is the Boteler line at Oliver Springs, Tennessee. Is Chicago's Skolnik correct in fingering Obama as a British spy, or not? The Boteler-Amery assemblage is British MI6 Albania, a chron close to Doc1's 1953, which links the bozos that are now collecting themselves for an msm photo-op (see Yahoo).


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



JFK was MORE than Caroline's father.  We all deserve to know what happened and there's no reason for him to have "run things by her".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



a babbling idiot you are indeed .How much is your boss paying you to troll this thread?

there you go lying AGAIN.,you have not proved one fucking thing here that oswald did it you shill.I on the other hand, with the help of others of course have posted MANY posts that you did not address cause you knew you could not counter them, you mention that bs book of posners case closed.

I mentioned how that book was debunked and proven to be the bullshit it was by weisbergs book CASE OPEN. you wont read that book though cause as we BOTH know you paid troll,you only see what you WANT to see just as your boss instructs you while trolling here.

you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are as we both know.

myself and others have posted MANY posts that prove oswald innocent and a conspiracy existed,you trolls have not posted one single thing to prove he did or address our facts that counter the BS you all sprout.

debunk these two videos that there were multiple shooters and oswald was innocent,you cant,you know it,i know it. NOBODY EVER HAS.hee hee


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



You honestly believe you're going to find out some new earth shattering news about this?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



First of all, could I ask your age? Your posts look like they belong to a grade school kid whose had way too much sugar. Maybe you've missed your Ritalin dose for the day.

Second, whether you like it or not the official blame for the murder of JFK was that Oswald acted alone. This means YOU and others are the ones who have to prove differently. I don't have to prove squat. I am willing to accept the conclusion that Oswald did it. The vast majority of the evidence points to him, and I'm willing to accept that.
You don't want to believe it, oh well, I could fucking care less what you believe. You've produced nothing, and you never will. Anything you think you've found, has been investigated over and over. Get over yourself, you've got nothing.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I honestly believe there was no reason to get the blessings of Caroline Kennedy or her family to release the documents as prescribed by law.


----------



## TomParks (Oct 23, 2017)

My opinion he did not shoot JFK but was involved to take him out. There was no secret a group was planning on killing him....hell the FBI knew well in advance. Oswald was the lookout and when they turned on him he got scared and went to his boarding house for his pistol, and going to the Texas Theatre was no spur of the moment thing either. But that's my opinion. You can listen for yourselves.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


Maybe so, but it's about fucking time this information was released.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Then explain why the CIA wanted to take out Edwin Walker.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I don't see how she has any claims on what should be public information.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


For the record, for forty years I was as convinced it was a conspiracy as you still are. Of course, like you, I never read the actual Warren Report. I relied on conspiracy nuts because it seemed more intriguing. Sometimes the obvious just can't be rationalized away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I posted two videos here with HARD CORE FACTS you could not counter that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters and like clockwork,as always,since you knew you were cornered and backed up against the wall,you did this-

thanks for proving you did not watch them and have NO INTEREST IN THE TRUTH.  i ALSO noticed like all lone nut theorists always do,you only read part of my post ignoring the part of that book i mentioned that proves posner is a liar same as the warren commission.

here  again is a crying towel for you to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll  you are/

the only one that needs to get over himself is YOU.unlike you,i Look at BOTH sides where you MAGIC BULLET THEORISTS,only read stuff that supports the warren commission.you know it,i know it.again,here let me give you this crying towel while you sling shit in defeat.

this is all you have done in every post after i took you to school with the help of others of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

so much for lies of people like digitial drifter who make wild claims with no evidence to back them up that oswald was the lone assassin and there was no conspiracy. 



I just got done taking troll digital drifter to school.NEXT magic bullet theorist step forward.Next victem please.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> so much for lies of people like digitial drifter who make wild claims with no evidence to back them up that oswald was the lone assassin and there was no conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done taking troll digital drifter to school.NEXT magic bullet theorist step forward.Next victem please.



You continue to lend evidence of your age. You might want to take the time to look up the definition of "lie".
You see, you might not like my opinions, but there is no intent to decieve anyone.
 I simply accept the OFFICIAL conclusion that Oswald acted alone in his murder of JFK. 
You and other conspiracy nuts are the ones with the burden of proving the OFFICIAL conclusion.

And just to be clear, you have not shown anything that hasn't already been looked at over and over.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

DD is incorrect. There is information in this thread that is not in Posner's nor Bugliosi's books.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



Dude,you are losing your credibility more and more so same as digital drifter does in every post,first of all,you make an ASSUMPTION about me that i never read the warren commissionso as always ,you have egg on your face same as he always does since that is not true.


 I always accepted the fact that oswald was the lone assassin for over a decade until the late 1980's.I accepted it without question because growing up,I was clueless to how evil and corrupt our government really is and trusted our corrupt school system to be all truthful. It wasnt till then when I saw a documentary on the history channel that i knew right then and there that i had been lied to my whole life.the history channel USED to be objective because they used to present both sides.Now they are corrupt though and only support  the lies of the governments version of events.

it was IMMEDIATELY after that documentary i read the warren report to see what they were talking about. Now that was way back in the 80's when i read it but they withheld so many evidence and facts that the report is such a freaking joke.you really need to go back and read it AGAIN when you are not smoking crack as you did then.

myself and many others have shot down all the lies you and digitial drifter have posted,you two trolls on the other hand,have not addreesed any of the evidence we have posted that shoots down your bullshit ramblings.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > so much for lies of people like digitial drifter who make wild claims with no evidence to back them up that oswald was the lone assassin and there was no conspiracy.
> ...



okay let me correct  myself then,you only see what you WANT to see as you have proven in all your ramblings on this thread by refusing to look at pesky facts that dont go along with your babble that oswald was the lone assassin.my bad.see unlike YOU,I can admit when i am wrong.lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

There he goes again, claiming we are posting lies.

Please educate yourself on the definition of the word "lie".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> DD is incorrect. There is information in this thread that is not in Posner's nor Bugliosi's books.



read all the posts of the magic bullet theorists on this thread,you will find they cowardly run off from facts that shoot down the fairy tale that oswald was the lone assassin,that unlike us,they dont look at BOTH sides.Like you said so well.there are many facts that are not presented in those books by those two government disinformation trolls Posner and Bugliosi. they OMIT key facts since it does not support the warren commission yet these trolls worship those books as the god given truth and wont look at videos that shoot down the lies of people such as Posner and Bugliosi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> There he goes again, claiming we are posting lies.
> 
> Please educate yourself on the definition of the word "lie".



uh I just said you did not lie,that i only told the truth that you two trolls only see what you WANT to see as you have both proven in this entire thread.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > DD is incorrect. There is information in this thread that is not in Posner's nor Bugliosi's books.
> ...


No magic bullet. One bullet, straight shot. Look at the evidence.
You still haven't explained why the CIA went after Edwin Walker, too.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, La Ram Fan, we have learned to question published material. That is why the Admiral doesn't have the stones to discuss Navy things in this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

What is more important, the CIA link to Edwin or the CIA link to Hillary?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 23, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Which is why you too are déclassé:  "_fallen or lowered in class, rank, or social position; of inferior status_"..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 23, 2017)

Borillar said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



Why?

On a personal note, I was to play in the league championship game that afternoon, and learned of the assassination only after the rally on my way to Physics Class. Obviously the game was cancelled and that night The City was like a ghost town. 

I have not wondered who committed the murder or why.  What I remember clearly was one phrase on TV from a Texas teacher, "he's not our President".


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Doc1's reference to 1953 is timely, and see the 1953 & 1956 chron for MI6:

Military Intelligence (MI6)
spartacus-educational.com/FWWm6.htm

The concept of the "penultimate" can be found in the book on JFK assassination, Ultimate Sacrifice. We note then, the penultimate president, Eisenhower's term (1953-1961) compared with the Mau Mau Uprising (1952-1960). At the MI6 webpage, we see who was sent to Kenya.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

The 1956 MI6 chron yields the Russian link.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Gee, wonder where you hear that coming from today?


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Non sequitur elitist crap from a fool.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I guess to someone who believes in "magic bullets" and conspiracy theories and can't tell fact from reality or spell the name of a woman who doesn't subscribe to your idiocy... that might seem the case.

but then again, you're a loser so no one cares


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



elitist and fool seem to be contradictory... seems you can't tell fact from reality even in that small regard.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



oh kookie cookie.... what would you say if the Russians helped Hillary Clinton?

I know the answer... you'd be saying she should be hung for treason, idiota


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2017)

I love how all the criminally insane trumptards are all in on the conspiracy idiocy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

jillian said:


> I love how all the criminally insane trumptards are all in on the conspiracy idiocy.



Don't throw me in there. I've said over and over that I accept the findings, and agree that the evidence points consistently to Oswald being the sole responsibility for the JFK assasination.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > I love how all the criminally insane trumptards are all in on the conspiracy idiocy.
> ...



Indeed, there is no need for a magic bullet, and no need for a shot from the front.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



you were convinced it was a conspiracy? oh really? you could have fooled me the fact you do the same as your fellow trolls DD and Shiilian,only look at BS that supports the warren commission.

 For instance,one of the videos i posted has many facts that were omitted in that propaganda video you posted that covers NONE of those facts.. anytime when videos are posted that shoot down the bs lies of the warren commission,you cover your ears and close your eyes refusing to look at them since they dont support your warped opinion.

and its funny that you think you know all about me when making a statement as though you think its fact that i never read the warren report when like i said,thats what i did immediately back in the 80's when i saw that special on the history channel to see if they had anything in there that could refute what i saw,they could not. as any objective researcher knows,the warren commission ignored countless facts.,

dont you EVER get tired of getting shit on your face here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...



Nice game of dodgeball there.you really showed me and countered all those facts i posted in those videos. there you go trolling again,you just changed the subject running off from those videos that refute the warren commission that oswald shot him and prove there were multiple shooters.Instead of addressing THOSE facts in those videos,you deflect it talking about Edwin walker which has NOTHING to do with those videos i posted that prove there were multiple shooters and oswald was innocent.

glad you are not my lawyer,you would lose every case for me the way you debate.


you expect me to talk about your ramblings on edwin walker when YOU wont even watch the videos i posted that prove you are an idiot who believes in magic bullets since they prove oswald innocent and there were multiple shooters? 

till you grow up and watch those videos of mine,you cant expect to be taken seriously around here.

oh and since you CLAIM you used to believe there was a conspiracy for over 40 years,funny how you developed alzheimers the fact you cant remember any of the evidence that proves oswald innocent and there were multiple shooters. seeing how you are obviously biased and run off when you are cornered,you cant expect anyone here to take you serious that you ever believed there was a conspiracy ESPECIALLY after you made an untrue statement as fact on assumptions,that I never read the warren report when to the contrary,that was what I did after i saw that special to see if there was anything in there of evidence i was overlooking that he might have done the shooting but the report as i have said a million times,does not even address many facts or evidence presented in many conspiracy books or the videos i have posted here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Yes, La Ram Fan, we have learned to question published material. That is why the Admiral doesn't have the stones to discuss Navy things in this thread.



these cowardly trolls cant stand toe to toe in a debate and have proven throughout this thread they only read propaganda that supports the warren commission. they list books that support the warren report garbage like the one written by posner and the other by Bugliosi,but anytime you refer THEM to videos or books that debunk the lies of posner and Bugliosi and the warren commission,like the chickenshit cowards they are,they run off with their tail between their legs.

The way these stupid fucks debate,they would be laughed out of a debating hall in a second the way they change the subject and evade the facts you present. I am done wasting my time with these stupid ass paid trolls.


since the only people you can have a reasonable discussion with on this is people like Gipper and Doc,I am just going to talk to those intelligent guys.I am only interested in discussing this with people who want to look at BOTH sides and these stupid fucks have proven throughout this entire thread,they clearly dont look at facts and evidence that dont support their ramblings and the propaganda of the governments.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

There is no dodgeball, DD is incorrect. Posner and Bugliosi may as well joins the minions worshipping Warren. Never heard of the dipshit, Edwin before today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2017)

badger2 said:


> There is no dodgeball, DD is incorrect. Posner and Bugliosi may as well joins the minions worshipping Warren. Never heard of the dipshit, Edwin before today.



I'm not worshipping anyone. I've looked at the evidence, and agree with most experts who point to Oswald being the lone gunman.
You want to believe something else, knock yourself out.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 23, 2017)

jillian said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Wow, your vocabulary so limited that you think elitist (a person who believes that society should be run by an "elite" group) and a fool (someone who behaves in a silly way) are mutually exclusive?  You should ask for a refund for the money your parents invested in your poor education.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

DD is incorrect in suggesting Posner or Bugliosi carries the only credibility, including the exclusive credibility of Warren. Much is left out. There will be a review.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2017)

If there are votes for Doc1, then for christ's sake, look back to 1953 as was pointed out. Badger2 was pointing to 1956 about the same time.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 23, 2017)

There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, Nixon's interpreter and secretary, Vernon Walters, was also Jesuit trained in the UK. As the reader can see, Walters' background is obscure, as was the Clinton mafia link to the CIA in Tennessee, which is the DNA pivot to British MI6 & MI5. Spellman's boot was that JFK understood the pathologies of the copulation of church and state.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




there is zero proof that the data released about the Hillary campaign, the DNC, and the media came from Russia.  There is zero evidence that it was obtained illegally. 

The Hillary campaign conducted a propaganda campaign against Trump.  That's what political campaigns are all about.    political propaganda is not illegal.

Your real issue here is that your wonderful Hillary got her fat ass beat when all of the media pukes promised you that she would win.  

But since you keep bringing this up.   Tell us why Russia would prefer someone like Trump who they could not control over Hillary who they owned and could blackmail into doing exactly what they wanted.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.




will the truth finally come out?   I doubt it.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 24, 2017)

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the Russians didn't help either of them.   wikileaks MAY have helped Trump by releasing the facts about the cheating and corruption of the Hillary campaign, the DNC, and the media.   Funny how the truth affects voters, isn't it?

What did the Russians get in return for the 140 million they gave to the Clinton foundation and the 500K that they gave Bill Clinton for a speech in Moscow?   Answer: title to 20% of US uranium reserves.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Again with your denial

YES Russia interfered with our election
It is no longer a question of IF, but of HOW MUCH?

Why would Russia prefer Trump?
Because his election would throw the US political system into disarray, Trump would upset the NATO alliance and UN and Trump would diminish the US global leadership.
Exactly what has happened and Russia has benefitted from a Trump Presidency


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Redfish about the uranium, and all one has to do is align the chron for the Chappaqua Blue Racer's visit to Ethiopia. The Oromea Basin is also a location for Russian uranium speculation, because the Ethiopian government asked Russia to assist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

badger2 said:


> There is no dodgeball, DD is incorrect. Posner and Bugliosi may as well joins the minions worshipping Warren. Never heard of the dipshit, Edwin before today.



yeah as i said before badger,everytime you present videos to them here that debunk the lies of posner,bugliosi and the warren report,they do this-

EVERYTIME without fail since pesky facts dont go along with their warped opinions.

this is what he does everytime he refers you to posner and Bugliosi's two books.


he never gets tired of coming here having shit all over his face.




there is a dodgeball game,but it is only DD and the other magic bullet theorists playing the dodgeball game  being  cowards running off from videos I post since they have pesky facts in them that dont support his heros lies of Posner and Bugliosi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

badger2 said:


> DD is incorrect in suggesting Posner or Bugliosi carries the only credibility, including the exclusive credibility of Warren. Much is left out. There will be a review.



that is because he only looks at material that support the warren commission. He cant stand toe to toe in a debate against the likes of us the fact he cant counter any of the evidence i presented in my videos of facts that prove oswald innocent and multiple shooters were involved. many facts that are not addressed in posner or Bugliosi's books or the fictional warren commission.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.




just look throughout this entire thread and you will notice the magic bullet theorists who have their head up Bugliosi and Posners asses,that if they are confronted with pesky facts and evidence that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters with videos you present,that without fail,they do THIS-

everytime like clockwork.Unlike US,they only look at ONE SIDE OF THE COIN.they dont bother to look at both sides,they freaking cowards cant stand toe to toe in a debate.

they remind me of that one troll WRONGwinger,who cant admit to being wrong to me that he said three years ago the Rams would never come back to LA,that I did not know what i was talking about. they are the same as him. just be glad they are not your lawyer,they would lose every case for you in a courtroom the fact they never look at the evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



somehow i just KNEW this post had to be directed at USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger.lol 

this troll has done NOTHING but whine and cry like a 3 year old baby for almost a whole year now over his hero Hellery not getting elected.


That is EXACTLY what he has done for the past two years as well when I ask him the question of what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA? he has whined and cried like a three year old for over two years with me on THAT issue as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not worshipping anyone. I've looked at the evidence, and agree with most experts who point to Oswald being the lone gunman.
You want to believe something else, knock yourself out.[/QUOTE]


yeah and as we BOTH know as you have proved on this thread,you WONT look at the INDEPENDENT experts who prove oswald innocent and multiple shooters are involved because they are not corrupt as those government so called experts on the governments payroll you refer to.

you have proven to us too many times to remember on this thread this is what you do when videos are shown that have cold hard facts and evidence oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters-

since pesky facts dont go along with your babbles.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

After the release of the records, we will know what we always knew

Oswald acted alone


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.



Dale

You seriously need to consider medications

Knights of Malta?????


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



sorry, I don't deal with delusional liars.

our intelligence forces said ABSOLUTELY they worked on behalf of the orange idiot. even if the moron didn't collude with them, what better way for Russia to destroy the country than install this moron.


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> After the release of the records, we will know what we always knew
> 
> Oswald acted alone



based on what I have heard, we will also know that the authorities knew about him and had watched him and probably failed in stopping him out of not taking him seriously.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Knights of Malta are mentioned in Cloak and Gown: Scholars in the Secret War.


----------



## August West (Oct 24, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.


What we heard from Oswald was "I was a patsy". He was indeed one of the shooters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 24, 2017)

August West said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.
> ...



except nobody has ever  been able to prove that.

there are several videos out there you can do a google search on where the evidence cannot be refuted he was innocent.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.


why now??? is that a serious question? it's the left who wants the more than anyone...try and find out "why now" before you respond with an excuse.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




The recoil from the type of bolt action weapon Oswald is alleged to have used had serious recoil and with a scope would require i having to refocus on the target and thus not enough time to get off the numerous shoots and "NO" (to the moron millions) there were not just three shots fired. The bullet whole through the windshield of the limo was repaired and the seats restored at a Ford plant three days after JFK was murdered that Lee Iacocca personally oversaw. There are a litany of inconsistencies like the taking of JFK's body to Bethesda, Maryland under gunpoint by the very Secret Service that "stood down" when Dallas County had jurisdiction to do the autopsy.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Warren Commission Mysteris, continued

Why has no one ever seen proof that de Mohrenschildt's doctor actually had a license to practice? Why did de Mohrenschildt's wife have to stay in the waiting room while he was being examined?

George de Mohrenschildt
George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



Releasing the JFK records is only one Tweet which he has used to change the conversation.  Trump is childlike, he hopes to find a way to keep his name in the press on his terms, and keep the media chasing its tail.  Clearly he has yet to find the tweet able to cover up his inadequacies.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Releasing the JFK records is only one Tweet which he has used to change the conversation. Trump is childlike, he hopes to find a way to keep his name in the press on his terms, and keep the media chasing its tail. Clearly he has yet to find the tweet able to cover up his inadequacies.


neither thoughtful or thought provoking.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > There is no fucking way that Oswald even fired a shot. This was a concerted effort by the deep state operatives of the shadow government mostly of which belonged to the Knights of Malta and Jesuit schooled. Cardinal Spellman was given the boot by JFK and was refused intelligence briefings, JFK tried to bypass the Vatican Federal Reserve central bank. He was going to pull out of Vietnam, he wanted to blow up the CIA (Catholics In Action) and scatter it to the four winds. Anyone that believes Oswald did this is beyond stupid.......hate to be so blunt but that is the case.
> ...





I know infinitely more than you do....LA RAM FAN knows infinitely more than you. He, Mister Beale and a few others are among my peers when it comes to research based on due dilgence. You are an intellectual lightweight, short on facts and data but long on conjecture.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Shillian, you are the delusional one. You totally ignore the Russian ties to the Hildebeast and the Podesta brothers. You ignore all the foreign donations to the Clinton slush fund cleverly disguised as a charitable foundation. You ignore the financial fiasco of Haiti where Bill "drop trou" was in charge of taking in money to help the Haitian people that they never got. The Hilebeast's brother, however, got the rights to mine gold in Haiti........Laura Silsby? Heard of her? You should.........

Let's face it, you bring absolutely nothing to this forum......zero.....zilch.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-raises-eyebrows/2015/03/20/c8b6e3bc-cc05-11e


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yahoo News: Dems Lawyer gets whacked for Russian dossier.

Drop the Clinton mafia.


----------



## hadit (Oct 25, 2017)

My prediction? The release of JFK assassination documents will do nothing to settle the conspiracy theorists down. Nothing. They'll just expand the conspiracy.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 25, 2017)

There was way more to the Kennedy death than we would ever know.

To many people saw things that day at Dealy Plaza.

Hope the files have loads of info.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Your prediction performs fellatio on dead bears. There was already tons of info neither in books nor in the media, nor this thread.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Oct 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


This relates to the OP how?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Recorded audio revealed three shots all appropriately spaced


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 25, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Not true!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 25, 2017)

SSGT Bags said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/----/   Sorry t confuse you, I was responding to the poster who wrote: "If Trump had any class - which off course he does no" to get his rreaction to Obama's bad manners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Notice that everytime we take these stupid fuck magic bullets theorists to school that the only pathetic comebacks they have in defeat is posting a laughing smiley since they know they cant counter pesky facts and evidence like what you just posted?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 dont forget a troll same as DD,that when confronted with evidence that does not go along with their babble,that same as DD does when he is confronted with pesky facts he cant debate,he does this in defeat-

 a very common evasive tactic used by the magic bullet theorists as they have shown in this whole thread.


Shillian, you are the delusional one. You totally ignore the Russian ties to the Hildebeast and the Podesta brothers. You ignore all the foreign donations to the Clinton slush fund cleverly disguised as a charitable foundation. You ignore the financial fiasco of Haiti where Bill "drop trou" was in charge of taking in money to help the Haitian people that they never got. The Hilebeast's brother, however, got the rights to mine gold in Haiti........Laura Silsby? Heard of her? You should.........

Let's face it, you bring absolutely nothing to this forum......zero.....zilch.


dont forget to mention as well that SHILLIAN "ALSO"  same as wrongwinger,admiral rockwell and idiot kid digital drifter,also ignore what forensic,ballistic and medical experts  as well as witnesses that were there that day in 1963 say or ignore what many credible architects,engineers and demolition experts as well as expert pilots say that prove that the explanation given by the government on 9/11 and who was behind it all is complete bullshit.

that she ignores all these credible experts in their fields SHILLIAN does.her,wrongwinger,and digital drifter should  do a threesome together dont you think? 

these trolls cant stand toe to toe in a debate and eveytime they open up their mouths they do this EVERY SINGLE TIME.-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Claudette said:


> There was way more to the Kennedy death than we would ever know.
> 
> To many people saw things that day at Dealy Plaza.
> 
> Hope the files have loads of info.





yeah these magic bullet theorists ignore pesky facts that too many people that day saw events that did not go along with the warren commissions findings and those people who gave their stories that did not go along with the warren commission,met very untimely convienet deaths disguised as suicide,car crashs,plane crashs,drug over dose,ect,ect

Till the clintons took office,there had never been a case like this where so many people who had so much damaging information,ended up dying in very bizarre mysterious deaths .

Nov 22nd 1963 wasnt just the about the murder of the president of the united states and the real perpetraters getting away with it,it was ALSO about the fact they killed so many innocent americans that day that were whistle blowers that had information that did not go along with governments version of events being murdered.that is how it STILL affects us today that they got away with murdering several innocent witnesses to the assassination as well.

thats how it still affects us today because if the government is never going to be held accountable for their actions,then how the freaking hell is this a democracy or a free country?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are both certifiably psycho


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > There was way more to the Kennedy death than we would ever know.
> ...


After more than 50 years.....The Warren Commission findings hold true

The release of these files will do nothing to change that


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 25, 2017)

this is the pic of disinfo agent wrongwinger crying to his handler after his ass beatings on this thread.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Horse manure. The Warren Commission did not, for example, go into detail about Oswald's half-brother from a previous marriage. Ultimate Sacrifice does:

'His own father died two months before he was born....Half-brother John Edward Pic, was in the Coast Guard at New York....Pic wasn't just in the Coast Guard, he was in the Coast Guard Port Security Unit (PSU) described by researcher Craig Parker as working "hand in glove with the FBI and Naval Intelligence searching out subversives in the maritime industry" Oswald "idolized" Pic. Pic planned to eventually join the Air Force, which probably spurred Oswald's interest in the Civil Air Patrol....Agent Hosty was ordered to destroy Oswald's note....since Oswald was under tight surveillance by Naval Intelligence.'
(Ultimate Sacrifice)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2017)

But Hosty wasn't even there when Oswald dropped off the note at Hosty,'s office. His secretary took the note. Was this the very first time she had ever seen "Lee Harvey Oswald?"


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 25, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





LOL! You really don't see how stupid and ignorant you come across here and if you did? I doubt you would care.
Below is a link to a letter written by John McCone ( head of the CIA) to James J Rowley (head of the Secret Service and both Jesuits, btw). This was written in March of 1964. Please pay special attention to this part.....

*
Subject( Oswald)  received additional indoctrination at our own Camp Peary site from September 8 to October 17, 1958, and participated in a few relatively minor assignments until arrangements were made for his entry into the Soviet Union in September 1959. While in the Soviet Union, he was on special assignment in the area of Minsk. It would not be advantageous at this time to divulge the specifics of that assignment; however, if you wish this information, it can be made available for your personal inspection within the confines of our own offices, or I can send it by courier on the condition that it not leave the custody of the courier. I am concerned that if this information were in any way disclosed to the wrong persons, it would lead the media to erroneously claim this agency, and perhaps others, were directly involved in the Dallas action. While the persons involved were in the employ of this agency, as well as the Federal Bureau of Investigation, it is virtually impossible for this or any agency to maintain full, 24-hours-a-day responsibility over its operatives.



http://www.manuscriptservice.com/DPQ/mccone.html




*

*



*

*
*



http://www.manuscriptservice.com/DPQ/mccone.html


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 25, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.



Yeah, it's fine. Some FBI/CIA guys might get egg on their faces, and the gaps in knowledge and the fanciful leads they followed (out of diligence) will fuel the conspiracy nutballs, but so what? They were already nutballs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



Trump didn't have to act, rules never apply to him.  But, one data point can not explain away the fact that Trump is constantly doing/tweeting/saying things to change the conversation.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 25, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



 Change the conversation from what? I notice leftards are AWFULLY quiet about the Hildebeast, Russia and uranium.......Hildebeast, the DNC and the Russian Trump dossier and where the money come for to produce this ridiculous piss poor attempt to smear Trump.....crickets abound chirping up a storm.

(snicker)


----------



## August West (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out


His motive? The 1976 investigation concluded that it probably was a conspiracy.
United States House Select Committee on Assassinations - Wikipedia


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 26, 2017)

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out
> ...



Amazing to me as to how many of the suspected players in the murder of JFK died mysteriously before they were to testify before the senate committee hearing including those with mob ties. The jesuit controlled CIA always ties up those loose ends....better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## August West (Oct 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Chief Justice Warren had very little to do with the Warren Commission. It was run by spymaster Allen Dulles, former head of the CIA who JFK canned.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 26, 2017)

The long wait is almost over.

National Archives: *JFK Assassination Records*


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 26, 2017)

August West said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




And somehow Dulles ended up on the Warren commision......un-fucking real.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out
> ...



His motive was very simple. He wanted the attention that a political assassination would bring
Same attention he sought by shooting Gen Walker


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dale
As usual, your sources appear to be bogus (that means fake)

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/bogus.htm

*McCone-Rowley Document*





It has been around since circa 1990, but in the early 2000s a document, supposedly written by CIA chief John McCone to Secret Service chief James J. Rowley contained some explosive revelations about Lee Oswald being an agent in the service of U.S. security agencies. However, *the document turned out to be a forgery**, and even the vast majority of conspiracy theorists now reject it.*
Of course, most conspiracy theorists are honest, and would not forge documents to make their case. However, several have been fooled by these hoaxes, and *it is ironic that all the proven forgeries connected with the case have come, not from the government, but from conspiracists.*


----------



## Votto (Oct 26, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  Why now
> 
> 
> A.  Trump's desperate to change the conversation, and will do almost anything to do so - no matter who it hurts, as long as it's not him.



Why didn't Mr. Transparency Award, Barak Obama, do it?

That is the better question.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Votto said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Q.  Why now
> ...



Because the JFK Records disclosure act specified 25 years to release the remaining records


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




those involved are no longer "the government".   Many of them are dead.   Will the truth come out?   I doubt it, but it just might.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




actually it was 75 years, with a proviso that they could be released after 50 years.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You can't handle the truth...Oswald acted alone


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

The half-brother was linked, not Oswald, so the document "forgery" may be a forgery. Dulles and House Select Committee: it took exactly two human gestation periods to make a decision, so readers will search for places it says "eighteen months." No document exists showing de Mohrenschildt's doctor's license to practice, and he was one of the "suicides."


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

The doctor had to sign for his own license, which also revelas the (state [italics]). The voice that speaks/does not speak: forensics of handwriting analysis.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




and you know that because the government and the media told you?   I understand.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Oswald heard that the JFK motorcade would drive by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work and fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out

There is no evidence of anything but that conclusion


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah...we are supposed to believe a radical communist, the only US Marine to ever defect to the USSR during the Cold War and then magically be allowed to return without consequence, just happened to be working at the Book Depository.  Additionally, magically, the Secret Service doesn't even bother to pick him up or even make sure all windows are closed and personnel are removed from the building.

...to say nothing of the numerous other UNUSUAL actions taken by the government, during and after the assassination.

It's MAGIC!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

After 50 years...

Nobody has provided a viable alternative explnation contrary to the Warren Report

They got it right


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Never believe it's not so.
Obama was not a good choice to do anything about the JFK files, because of the CIA link to his Arab DNA (father was 87.5% Arab DNA, 12.5 % black African) which is also the link to the Clinton mafia and British MI5 & MI6.

The Russian resonance plays out at Oak Ridge, where visiting Russian scientists request one of their favorite songs (this is documented in the literature): Rocky Top. Now the reader can see that CIA employee Isham DNA is not just for Mamie Isham Lincoln, it links to Oak Ridge with a Chinese connection to boot:

Isham KR / Hsu CL / Oak Ridge National Laboratory, Tennessee: Saccharomyces
Fragments of the internal transcribed spacer 1 of pre-rRNA accumulate in Saccharomyces cerevisiae lacking 5'----3' exoribonuclease 1.  - PubMed - NCBI

For the Lake Erie algae bloom, there is the causative skin problems which link to other Isham agents:

Isham N, Case Western University, Cleveland: fungus
Examining the importance of laboratory and diagnostic testing when treating and diagnosing onychomycosis.  - PubMed - NCBI

The Isham-Islamic (Arabic?) link is also the skin link at Cleveland:

Isham NC, Ghannoum M / Unusual Periorbital Rash  in a Child (2012)
PHOTO QUIZ. An unusual periorbital rash in a child.  - PubMed - NCBI

Isham / Ohio / Tinea captitis in Cleveland
Tinea capitis in Cleveland: survey of elementary school students.  - PubMed - NCBI

Isham / Ohio / Candida auris (Ap 2017)
The Emerging Pathogen Candida auris: Growth Phenotype, Virulence Factors, Activity of Antifungals, and Effect of SCY-078, a Novel Glucan Synthesis ...  - PubMed - NCBI

One of the most ironic aspects of our Clinton mafia investigation is that Isham DNA not only precisely links to the Clinon mafia at 8702 & 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan, the property is (bordered [italics]) by Indian Creek:

Isham / Muskogee (Creek) Nation, Oklahoma / Cancer / Social Ecology Theory
Rape. III. Rape crisis intervention. Boston's Beth Israel Hospital--a model program.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Isham / Muskogee abstract number is incorrect:

Isham, Deborah / Cancer / Muscogee (Creek) Nation, Oklahoma / Social Ecology
Providing community education: lessons learned from Native Patient Navigators.  - PubMed - NCBI

Isham, Joann / CIA
DCI Appoints Deputy Director for Science and Technology — Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> After 50 years...
> 
> Nobody has provided a viable alternative explnation contrary to the Warren Report
> 
> They got it right


Clearly you don’t know shit.  There are numerous viable alternatives posed by numerous experts.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 50 years...
> ...



50 years is a LONG time to come up with a shred of credible evidence that anyone other than Oswald was involved

CIA?  Nothing
Russia?  Nothing
Cuba?  Nothing
Mafia?  Nothing
Grassy Knoll?  Nothing

After all these years...Warren Commission got it right


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 50 years...
> ...



as i said before,this is what this shill of the government WRONGwinger does when he approaches his handler when asking for a pay raise for the ass beatings he suffers here everyday from the likes of me,you,dale,doc and others.the ass beatings he suffers everyday on this topic here everyday are so painful this is the look on his face when he asks his boss what the next lies he wants him to post here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



And you know differently, because.... you made up some shit and read some shit someone else made up?  Get that garbage out of here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 50 years...
> ...



No, there aren't. You fools have been banging your heads against this same wall for 50 years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



See, here's the thing:

Nobody really gives a shit what you nutballs believe.  You could believe that aliens killed JFK, and you would have no less credibility than you do now, nor would anyone pay you any more or less attention than the zero you rightfully get now.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

OK JFK conspiracy nuts

You've had 50 years

What is your theory and where is your evidence?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out
> ...



I made a thread of this a few years ago about that investigation titled EVEN THE GOVERNMENT IN THE 70'S ADMITTED THERE WAS A SECOND SHOOTER. stupid fucks like him STILL incredibly ignored what the thread title said and just trolled the thread saying oswald was the lone assassin. they obviously have reading comprehension problems.


Amazing to me as to how many of the suspected players in the murder of JFK died mysteriously before they were to testify before the senate committee hearing including those with mob ties. The jesuit controlled CIA always ties up those loose ends....better to be safe than sorry.

yeah the death of George Demoranshild greaty benefitted Bush sr the fact he was all set to go before the HSCA on very damaging information on the CIA's role in it.



trolls like them are not worth my valuable time on.I would be better of trying to reason with a one year old on this instead of stupid fucks like him,.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No evidence of a second shooter

Two shooters?    Why would two shooters only get off three shots?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

there was no 2nd shooter


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And somehow Dulles ended up on the Warren commision......un-fucking real.



yeah Indeed.talk about the fox guarding the chickencoop.

that was the same as asking a bank robber who had been arrested many times in the past for robbing a bank,if he was behind the latest bank robbery the other day expecting him to be truthful in his reply.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



thats WRONGwingers logic and common sense he uses indeed just like DD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




which of course was unprecedented in the HISTORY of the secret service  as well before that.

the other thing that the magic bullet theorists cant get around is if the secret service was just allegedly incompetent that day and allegedly careless,then how come NOBODY GOT FIRED for their alleged incompetence that day? same exact thing with 9/11.

dont people around the country get FIRED hundreds of times over a years period of time for being incompetant and not doing their job? I know at MY job people get fired all the time for not doing their job, Yours Gipper? Dale? Redfish? Badger?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Come on nutjobs
You've wasted hundreds and hundreds of hours studying the evidence
You have had 50 years.....give us your comprehensive theory

Who did it
How
Why


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> there was no 2nd shooter


Two shooters firing over a ten second period only managed to get off three shots?
Not much of a theory


----------



## Claudette (Oct 26, 2017)

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald heard that JFK would be driving by his place of work so he brought his gun, fired three shots and blew the Presidents brains out
> ...



There is way more to Kennedy's death that Oswald. An Oswald I think was the biggest patsy in history.

To many people saw things that day and I'd bet most of what they saw was ignored by the Warren Commission who wanted the whole incident wrapped up in a nice bow.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

If Oswald was being tailed by Naval Intelligence, why did none of them get fired after losing him at the book repository?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Claudette said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who done it
How and why?


----------



## TomParks (Oct 26, 2017)

Garrisons book has the most likely scenario of what happened.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Garrisons book has the most likely scenario of what happened.



It was a comic book


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

We cannot speak about Garrison's book at this time, though why anyone should or should not get fired may be here:

Ultimate Sacrifice / Secret Service
www.manuscriptservice.com/DPQ/ultsac.html


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

David Morales, alias "El Indio."


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Creek Indian country at Yuchi Town, aka Ft. Benning, Georgia, home to School of the Americas. Across the river in Alabama, Trafficante did not use a patsy, as recorded in Ultimate Sacrifice:

Marcello, Trafficante, and Rosselli
ultimatesacrificebook.com/chapter23.html
'....heroin bust at Ft. Benning....'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

We have Posner's Case Closed. We have Bugliosi's Reclaiming History. We have Mahoney's Ordeal in Africa, which is the Harriman link to CIA Isham DNA as well as the Clinton-Isham-MI5 & MI6 link in Bedford Township, Michigan:

'In August, to illustrate his concern about Africa and to sharpen his attack on the Republican administration, Kennedy asked two-time ambassador to the Soviet Union and former governor of New York, Averell Harriman, to go to Africa on a  fact-finding tour.'
(Mahoney, JFK: African Ordeal, p. 31)


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was sealed, dipshit.   Maybe Warren got it right, but we have the right to know after all these years.   What would you say if the sealed documents prove that LBJ was involved?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OK JFK conspiracy nuts
> 
> You've had 50 years
> 
> What is your theory and where is your evidence?




my theory?   There was a reason why the data was sealed for 50 years.   We are entitled to know why.   Don't you agree?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Uh, since the first shot took off half of his head, why shoot again?   But we know that that bullet went through Kennedy, then down, then forward, then hit Connolly, then turned around again and went to the floor of the car.   At least that's what the WC said.  Was it remote controlled?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Come on nutjobs
> You've wasted hundreds and hundreds of hours studying the evidence
> You have had 50 years.....give us your comprehensive theory
> 
> ...




we may know next week, we may never know.   The point is that we are entitled to know what the WC sealed for 50 years, and why they sealed it.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Oh good grief...  Do you know ANYTHING at all about this? It wasn't the first shot that exploded his head, and the bullet did not do that. That was an error in the drawing, long ago corrected


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


All the numerous problems with the government's story, mean nothing to the Statist.

They believe whatever the government tells them.  They are dupes.


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Could be that when government fails to fire anyone after a deadly event, it is a clear indication of government conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Guess what?
Everything gets released today

You still have nothing

Oswald did it


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Or nobody did anything wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on nutjobs
> ...


CIA stuff

Witnesses and tactics


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


To believe that, one would have to be an idiot.  Hence...you.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Breaking

Nevermind, not today and not all documents

the coverup continues


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




OK, first, second, third,  doesn't matter.  I was responding to a question from a libtard about why two shooters would only take 3 shots. 

try to read the previous posts before responding foolishly.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




maybe, have you seen it?   Has anyone from the media reviewed it?  If it only confirms what the WC said, why was it sealed for 50 years?  

What are you afraid of?


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


And they still are preventing documents from being seen by the American people.

JFK assassination files: CIA, FBI among agencies lobbying Trump to delay release of some files


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




OK, lets see it and understand why it was sealed for 50 years.    It was sealed to protect someone,  who?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > there was no 2nd shooter
> ...




exactly and all injuries are are attributable to oswald and his position


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





what don't they want us to know?   And why don't liberals care?


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Oliver Stone?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




at the risk of being repetitious,  then why was it sealed for 50 years?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Then we will press on.

'Nkrumah was overcome with emotion at the news of Kennedy's death. He told the Ghanaian people that Africa would always remember Kennedy's "understanding of the grave issues confronting our world...." He had no doubts about who was behind the assassination. When Ambassador Mahoney handed him a copy of the Warren Report a few  months later, Nkrumah opened it and pointing to the name of Allen Dulles (a member of the Warren Commission), handed it back to Mahoney saying simply, "whitewash." '
(Mahoney RD, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p.235)


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


good questions.

One would think liberals would be very unhappy that the radical right murdered a D POTUS, but since they are dupes, they don't even know this obvious fact.  

The article claims the CIA wants some names in these yet to be released documents, redacted.  Fuck them.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




obviously someone still alive has something to hide.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Prove it


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


My expectations are very low

Nothing to see here


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


no proof necessary, your posts prove your idiocy every day.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



we will find out why 

however that does not mean it HAS TO BE TWO SHOOTERS 

there could be several reasons it was sealed


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




maybe not, but aren't we entitled to make that decision for ourselves after seeing what was sealed from us for 50 years?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


>



which is just one piece of evidence here  that proves it was impossible for oswald to have done it


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




I agree, I never said there were multiple shooters.

give us a list of reasons for sealing it if it only confirms what the WC put out back then.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Classified information I have seen is not always shocking

Things get classified for reasons that are not always directly related

Don't get your hopes up


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



so WHY do you bother with the biggest stupid fuck troll to ever grace this board? I put this stupid fuck moron on ignore YEARS ago because i got tired of this coward evading evidence and facts and changing the subject as he does in each post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




i have to assume you have held back talking about the evidence that there were multiple shooters because he has the mind of a child?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




don't preach to me about classified information.  I held top secret and SAP clearances.  I fully understand the reasons for classifying data------------and the penalties for not properly protecting it (Hillary Clinton, private server)

I don't know what or why the WC sealed data from the JFK murder.  But the American people have the right to that part of our history.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



witness names 

fbi informant names 

personal information on the president and those involved 

secret service detail information 

to name a few things 

however i believe it is best to have it in the open


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I find him/her/it amusing.   Always good for a laugh at his stupidity and partisan blindness.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




the statist here is clueless to what the two words CRITICAL THINKING mean.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




ok,  we agree.   But why at this time is the CIA asking that some of it not be released?   That alone raises suspicion that there is something more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



but doesnt his cowardly game of dodgeball ever get old for you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no surprise there the fact the FBI was as complicit in it as the CIA.lol


----------



## Redfish (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


yes, and at that point I stop reading his bullshit.   No one takes him seriously except himself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Then your post was both factually incorrect AND inappropriate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...





or other trolls on the same level of being the stupid fuck he is such as digital drifter and SHILLIAN whos posts on this thread earlier were equally as stupid as his are.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Roswell, Area 51, grays, Illuminati and a few others still need protection


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Then we will press on.
> 
> 'Nkrumah was overcome with emotion at the news of Kennedy's death. He told the Ghanaian people that Africa would always remember Kennedy's "understanding of the grave issues confronting our world...." He had no doubts about who was behind the assassination. When Ambassador Mahoney handed him a copy of the Warren Report a few  months later, Nkrumah opened it and pointing to the name of Allen Dulles (a member of the Warren Commission), handed it back to Mahoney saying simply, "whitewash." '
> (Mahoney RD, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p.235)


You mentioned the book, "Case Closed". Have you ever actually read that book? Do you understand that it is a complete and thorough debunk of all of this conspiracy nuttery?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2017)

Redfish said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



because it probably makes them look bad in some light i would imagine


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Claudette said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The magic bullet theorists trolls that have penetrated this thread ignore that the warren commission report states that Oswald shot JFK to seek fame and to make his mark on history.

Oh really? They ignore that if he indeed was seeking fame and wanted to make his mark on history,the LAST thing he would do is DENY he did it,that he would proudly ADMIT to it. 

He did not fit the usual profile of political assassins who were seeking fame who proudly ADMITTED they tried to kill their target.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> We cannot speak about Garrison's book at this time, though why anyone should or should not get fired may be here:
> 
> Ultimate Sacrifice / Secret Service
> www.manuscriptservice.com/DPQ/ultsac.html



thank you,.Vince Palamara mentioned in that link has done the most through extensive research into this of the secret services role in the assassination and how they committed treason that day.good find. any serious researcher should read Palameras excellent work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

we now know what wrongwinger looks like in real life,here is a pic someone took of him they mailed to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

sadly this writer here exposes the truth that same as Obama and Bush,trump will continue the CIA coverup in the case. He is no different than either of these two assholes.He is two faced.

Will Trump Continue The CIA's JFK Cover-Up?...


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

No, we have just received Posner's book, Case Closed, today. La Ram Fan's Dulles comment is supported by Nkrumah's statement that we have already posted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Then we will press on.
> ...



another one of the governments paid shills that have penetrated this site to no surprise.

they know nobody here takes their agent WRONGwinger seriously so they send another one of their shills to come and suffer some major ass beatings WITH HIM.

this stupid fuck troll like wrongwinger and digital drifter only reads material that supports the lies of the magic bullet theory.

He has ignored all the videos i have posted on that debunk posners bullshit and not only that,he fails to mention the book by long time researcher harold weisbergs book that shreads to pieces the lies of Posner point by point CASE OPEN.
miserable fail by the latest stupid fuck magic bullet theorist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> No, we have just received Posner's book, Case Closed, today. La Ram Fan's Dulles comment is supported by Nkrumah's statement that we have already posted.


That is an unsupported, authoritative statement. One unsupported, authoritative statement does not support another. And it certainly doesnt hold a candle to a mountain of mutually supportive evidence, like the mountain that supports the acvepted account of the events.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 26, 2017)

hadit said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > As of yet nobody can explain why Kennedy's head jerked backwards.
> ...



It happens just after the 17 second mark


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...




If I had a nickel for every time some conspiracy retard called me a "government shill", I would be a rich man. And you would still be a magically-thinking fool who has never been right about any of your insane bullshit.


----------



## TomParks (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Then we have ruby at parkland after the shooting and stalking Oswald until he had the chance to kill him.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

FF Indiana is not lucid. Mahoney's Nkrumah excerpt is from an author that was totally buying Harriman:

'A special word of gratitude is due George W. Ball, who gave the author access to his valuable papers and to W. Averell Harriman, who was not only kind in answering all of my questions and in reading an early draft of the manuscript, but also in arranging other interviews on my behalf.'
(Mahoney, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p. viii)

Does FF Indiana have the stones to address the issue of the Harriman link to the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute?

La Ram Fan's contradiction is that Nkrumah's statement was in support of La Ram Fan's statement about Dulles being on the Warren Commission.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> FF Indiana is not lucid. Mahoney's Nkrumah excerpt is from an author that was totally buying Harriman:
> 
> 'A special word of gratitude is due George W. Ball, who gave the author access to his valuable papers and to W. Averell Harriman, who was not only kind in answering all of my questions and in reading an early draft of the manuscript, but also in arranging other interviews on my behalf.'
> (Mahoney, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p. viii)
> ...


As if my lucidity or what your mom had for breakfast has any bearing on anything...you are a nut on the wrong side of history, and that's where you'll stay.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

That's not addressing the challenge about Harriman, Einstein. You don't have the stones, because you'll be crucified in front of the people and not be able to hear them laughing about your poor education in nazism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> That's not addressing the challenge about Harriman, Einstein. You don't have the stones, because you'll be crucified in front of the people and not be able to hear them laughing about your poor education in nazism.


You are confusing yourself, nutball. This is YOUR book report, son, not mine. The challenge only stands in front of bullshit-peddlers like you, who think they present a real challenge to the accepted account by regurgitating idiot blogs onto other idiot blogs. Trust me...you don't. And the burden to validate your magical bullshit is all yours. Nobody needs to spend an ounce of energy arguing against your goofy ideas. In case you haven't checked the scoreboard lately, it's reality 5,000,000, you freaks ZERO.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)

Some documents just released

The JFK assassination files: Live updates - CNNPolitics

OMG Oswald is a patsy!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Regardless of who's book report it is, FF Indiana does not have the stones to address the Harriman link to the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute, an institute where Klages studied blue-eyed Gypsy twins. Thus, Posner's Mengele sounds suspicious until we've taken a look at it. The prisoners certainly seem to be getting reactionary in Petainist Indiana these days.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 26, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Regardless of who's book report it is, FF Indiana does not have the stones to address the Harriman link to the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute, an institute where Klages studied blue-eyed Gypsy twins. Thus, Posner's Mengele sounds suspicious until we've taken a look at it. The prisoners certainly seem to be getting reactionary in Petainist Indiana these days.


My only reaction has been to ridicule you and your idiotic idea that the burden lies on anyone to explain away your irrelevant, ineffectual bullshit, rather than on you freaks to support it.


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I can't believe you morons are still selling that magic bullet shit


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

50 years and you guys still can't come up with an alternative killer

lame......just lame


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDuffy said:
> ...


Whoa, hold on thar Hoss, check please.

My posting the video was a joke!


----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## MarkDuffy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2017)

We see on this thread that FF Indiana asks badger2 about reading Posner's book. The first ten minutes looking at it already reveals Posner's lack of mentioning de Mohrenschildt's doctor. No document seems to exist that this doctor had a license to practice medicine, though the doctor had to sign somewhere. The doctor's name is mentioned in Ultimate Sacrifice, if we are not mistaken. A further irony is about Posner's fascination with Mengele: Klages also studied handwriting analysis at Kaiser Wilhelm Institute.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


My bad


----------



## Claudette (Oct 27, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



That's the question everyone wants the answers to.

If you believe the Warren Report then good for you. You obviously see nothing wrong with it.

Carry on.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 27, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> Some documents just released
> 
> The JFK assassination files: Live updates - CNNPolitics
> 
> OMG Oswald is a patsy!



You bet he was. The biggest patsy in history.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 27, 2017)

We wish to thank the Orang for showing us all of the blacked-out places.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2017)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Give me a better explanation to believe in


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 27, 2017)

I hope once and for all the release of these files answers the question, as to why detectives made Oswald wear this tiny hat when they arrested him.




3Px19IMQ9CQgwPCoMTzg_


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I hope once and for all the release of these files answers the question, as to why detectives made Oswald wear this tiny hat when they arrested him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the hat don't fit....you must acquit


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 27, 2017)

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 156720



Yeah i had to laugh my ass off when i heard today after listening to the mainstream media today them saying the CIA is "CAREFULLY" releasing its documents on the JFK case. carefully meaning the really important stuff is all being blacked out.

what i have heard from that few investigaters that have had a chance to look at some of those documents is they are saying the ones they have seen released are saying- oswald met with BLACKOUT at BLACK OUT on when talking about BLACKOUT. which is what we all KNEW would happen of course.

yep no coverup there by our wonderful government.its all in the good interests for the people for NATIONAL SECURITY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 27, 2017)

badger2 said:


> We see on this thread that FF Indiana asks badger2 about reading Posner's book. The first ten minutes looking at it already reveals Posner's lack of mentioning de Mohrenschildt's doctor. No document seems to exist that this doctor had a license to practice medicine, though the doctor had to sign somewhere. The doctor's name is mentioned in Ultimate Sacrifice, if we are not mistaken. A further irony is about Posner's fascination with Mengele: Klages also studied handwriting analysis at Kaiser Wilhelm Institute.



ever notice that these shills Indiana,DD,shillian,and WRONGwinger in their desperate attempts at trying to convince us the warren commission is factual they always get desperate and grasp at straws by always talking about Posners book Case Closed?

THEN everytime I mention the obvious that they have obviously never read the works of one of the early pioneers critical of the warren commission Harold Weisbergs book Case "OPEN" how that book debunks Posners book point by point,they always do this- everytime







since they know Weisbergs book proves in spades what a pathological liar Posner is and withholds key facts with many ommissions.

Am i the only one here that has noticed the obvious about them, that they have never read Weisbergs book Case OPEN?


Posners book is cleverly written,I will give him that much.If you are someone just starting out and dnot know the real facts of the case,it is easy to believe and get fooled on.He had ME going for the first 50 pages or so thinking-wow maybe oswald WAS the lone assassin.

but after the first 50 pages or so he just starts telling outright lies that never happened and lying about what witnesses said and what other reseachers have said in the past,things they never said in as much as i wanted to believe that Posners book was the all ending truth to the whole thing,after he exposed himself for the liar he was,I knew we were back to square one again.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2017)

Well.....Files have been released and still nothing to indicate that the Warren Commission is not correct


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > We see on this thread that FF Indiana asks badger2 about reading Posner's book. The first ten minutes looking at it already reveals Posner's lack of mentioning de Mohrenschildt's doctor. No document seems to exist that this doctor had a license to practice medicine, though the doctor had to sign somewhere. The doctor's name is mentioned in Ultimate Sacrifice, if we are not mistaken. A further irony is about Posner's fascination with Mengele: Klages also studied handwriting analysis at Kaiser Wilhelm Institute.
> ...




Like clockwork,,our resident troll WRONGwinger  always post smileys in defeat on factual posts like this  cause these magic bullet theorists  can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > We see on this thread that FF Indiana asks badger2 about reading Posner's book. The first ten minutes looking at it already reveals Posner's lack of mentioning de Mohrenschildt's doctor. No document seems to exist that this doctor had a license to practice medicine, though the doctor had to sign somewhere. The doctor's name is mentioned in Ultimate Sacrifice, if we are not mistaken. A further irony is about Posner's fascination with Mengele: Klages also studied handwriting analysis at Kaiser Wilhelm Institute.
> ...



"Desperate attempts" ?
You're delusional, I could care less what you believe. I've stated repeatedly I accept the conclusion of most investigators.
What you belie


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...



How old are you?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 27, 2017)

It was La Ram Fan that used "desperate attempts" though reactionary forces make it look (on the surface) that badger2 said it. We ( including all these authors in the head) are about one Kondratieff Wave old, older than the information-compromised DD. 

Ten minutes ago, we saw where Bugliosi crucifies Posner in Reclaiming History, and yesterday badger2 whacked Posner (Punch and Judy Show) for leaving out anything on de Mohrenschildt's doctor.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 27, 2017)

lol   Fake news says Gorka lmfao  typical liberal moron.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 27, 2017)

what has been released so far is pretty interesting among them are 

the CIA considered a terrorist bombing in Miami and blame it on Castro


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 27, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> what has been released so far is pretty interesting among them are
> 
> the CIA considered a terrorist bombing in Miami and blame it on Castro




from the report 

" we could sink a boat load of Cubans enroute to Florida "

"exploding a few plastic bombs in Maimi" 

" capturing a Cuban Agent with prepared documents indicating Cuban involvement" 

https://www.archives.gov/files/research/jfk/releases/docid-32112987.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

LHO links Mexico Texas, Louisiana and Cuba, whilst de Mohrenschildt links Russia (by birth), Mexico, Haiti, Texas and Florida. His wife links Northeast Asia for railroads.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 28, 2017)

*As reporters have began to sift through the thousands of newly revealed government documents relating to the assassination of President Kennedy and subsequent investigation, we are starting to see some stunning revelations concerning not only JFK but the overall mindset of the CIA at the time in their all out war against Communism.*

JFK Files: CIA Planned Deadly Attack In Miami To Blame Cuba
*False flag plan was part of ‘Operation Mongoose’*

Moving even more into the present, if the government was willing to do this is Miami, why is it so hard to believe they would do the same thing in Las Vegas in 2017?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *As reporters have began to sift through the thousands of newly revealed government documents relating to the assassination of President Kennedy and subsequent investigation, we are starting to see some stunning revelations concerning not only JFK but the overall mindset of the CIA at the time in their all out war against Communism.*
> 
> JFK Files: CIA Planned Deadly Attack In Miami To Blame Cuba
> *False flag plan was part of ‘Operation Mongoose’*
> ...



are those the items that have now come out and been exposed through the release of the files?


----------



## MindWars (Oct 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *As reporters have began to sift through the thousands of newly revealed government documents relating to the assassination of President Kennedy and subsequent investigation, we are starting to see some stunning revelations concerning not only JFK but the overall mindset of the CIA at the time in their all out war against Communism.*
> ...



Of course if I am understanding you right.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

'The tenor of Eisenhower's remarks about Lumumba was strong enough for two officials at the meeting to conclude that the President had authorized Lumumba's assassination. Robert H. Johnson, an executive member of the National Security Council, recalled, "my sens of that moment quite clearly because the President's statement came as a great shock to me." Eisenhower's Special Assistant for National Security Affairs , Gordon Gray, later told the Special Group (in charge of covert operations) that his "Associates" (a euphemism for the President) had expressed "extremely strong feelings on the necessity for very straightforward action" against Lumumba. The implication was that removal from office was not enough. Accordingly, the Special Group agreed not to rule out "any particular kind of activity which might contribute to getting rid of Lumumba."

The next day, August 19, CIA Director Allen Dulles sent a cable to CIA Station Chief Lawrence Devlin in which he stressed that, in the view of "high quarters here", Lumuba's "removal must be an urgent and prime objective." Devlin was given still "wider authority....including more aggressive action" than he had been given before in order to remove Lumumba.'
(Mahoney, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p.21)

'It wouldn't be until after JFK was buried two days later that LBJ moved into the Oval Office. However, at LBJ's invitation, Jackie and the two Kennedy children   continued to live in the upstairs presidential quarters until December 7, at which time they moved temporarily into the large and elegant Georgetown home of the aristocratic diplomat Averell Harriman, and LBJ and Lady Bird moved out of their twelve-room mansion into the White House.'
(Bugliosi, Remaking History, pp.294-5)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mahoney, p. 41.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I know you arent going to like hearing this-believe me i dont like it either.but I am afraid this article here is accurate.

Will Trump Continue the CIA’s JFK Cover-Up? - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com

Trump is two faced I am afraid.sure these documents will expose the CIA's evil doings but so what,what is IMPORTANT is something be done about it and that we get rid of the CIA.

when Trump said he was going to prosecute Hillery,I knew he was a wolf in sheeps clothing.Like a president is REALLY going to for the first time in mankind history prosecute the first lady? what will happen the day I become king of england I am afraid to say ESPECIALLY that in he couple prior years before becoming president,he was seen hanging out at a table sitting next to BOTH the Pope AND hellery laughing it all up together.
Plus
JFK is the last president we had who stood up to Israel and cut off aide to them.every president since has all given aide to them. Trump is no different.He has close ties to the zionists I am afraid.

If trump REALLY had an interest in cleaning up the CIA, and was interested in the truth on the JFK assassination,he wouldnt just tell them to open up the files he would have called for a REAL independent investigation into it as Ron Paul has called for.


DONALD TRUMP & THE JEWS 'ZIONIST' CONNECTION - ILLUMINATI EXPOSED


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 28, 2017)

`
`
It's a good thing this happened years ago......
`
`
`


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2017)

as you can here in this link,Gerald Ford got handsomely rewarded the POTUS for his participation in the coverup.

Trump Reneges on Releasing JFK Documents

He said then congressman Gerald Ford may have been the bureau’s Warren Commission informant. He had close CIA ties.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Indeed, a good (CIA) musician knows what to leave out.

The link to Russian SP-117 truth serum is Patricia Lambert's study on sodium pentothal in the Jim Garrison case that links to Stone's movie, JFK. The naval link is here:

Project CHATTER
Project CHATTER - Wikipedia

One can click on Garrison-Lambert page from the de Mohrenschildt page:

George de Mohrenschildt
covert-history.wikia.com/wiki/George_de_Mohrenschildt


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2017)

the release of the documents is a complete joke.

On Thursday evening, CBS News reported intelligence agents will release 2800 documents and the rest in 180 days from today. According to reports, President Trump is fuming over the delay. According to the White House, President Trump believes intelligence agencies are “not meeting the spirit of the law,” by withholding the JFK files. The decision came after the CIA gave Trump two options; delay the release until every file was certified ‘publishable,’ or risk national security by releasing unevaluated, unredacted files. President Trump selected the former.





notice how it says the CIA will release the 2800 documents and the rest 180 days later? plenty of time for the CIA to cover their tracks and redact them.Trump of course will not order them to do ti now and tell them that is unnacceptable of course.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

There were many Carcano rifles about in the U.S. when LHO ordered his. And the bullet?

Edwin Walker
Edwin Walker - Wikipedia

Walker was born in Kerr County, which is a link to the day that LHO dropped the note off at Hosty's FBI office. Kerr County and that precise day LHO dropped off the note, is also a link to Che Guevara, a link none up to now have mentioned.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 28, 2017)

Breaking Update!

From President Trump moments ago.

Twitter


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, the CIA-Isham links are still alive, the Isham links that connect the Clinton mafia/British MI5 & 6. So much for Kennedy's nationalism.

An interesting link for Che Guevara and Lee Harvey Oslwald is the lepidopteran link.

Theodore Shackley / CIA
Theodore Shackley - Wikipedia
'.....Blond Ghost....'

Shackley's thick bottle-rim glasses links his totem insect to Che Guevara:

Pseudoautomeris
www.projectnoah.org/spottings/10302046
'....Comments:....but might also be a Pseudoautomeris....'
(To see Shackley in the image, turn it upside-down)

'Pseudoautomeris irene arminirene (Strand)

Bolivia: Provincia Hernando Siles, road, Sucre to Camiri, 25, 26, 28 Feb 1984 (T. Porion).'
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)

Thus, Shackley's insect links Che Guevara:

'On the radio, he heard that if captured by the Eighth Division, he would be tried in Santa Cruz instead of Camiri, where he would have been sent had he been captured by the Fourth Division.'
(Castaneda, The Life and Death of Che Guevara)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

'On 12 Nov 1963, Oswald himself went to Hosty's Dallas FBI office and left a note for him. This incident was covered up at the time and from the Warren Commission, and was later the subject of a Senate investigation. Hancock writes that after JFK's death "agent Hosty was ordered to destroy" Oswald's note. "Hosty did so, and made no menton of the note in any of his official reports or statements....The FBI actually had (a partial copy of ) Lee Oswald's personal notebook retyped....to remove a note regarding contact between Hosty and Oswald"....since Oswald was under tight surveillance by Naval Intelligence.'
(Ultimate Sacrifice)

And the Buck (buck moth, Hemileuca) stops here:

'Hemileuca peigleri Lemaire, USA: Texas: Blanco County, Bandera County, Bandera 20 & 22 of Nov 1938 (C. Heard); Kerr County, Kerrville, 16 Nov 1965 (Hoffmann); north of San Antonio, Near Helotes, 12 & 16 Nov 1963 (RW and ES Quillen).'

Edwin Walker was born at Center Point, Kerr County, Texas, 9.05 miles from Kerrville.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2017)

'In Richardson, Texas, Gregory Olds, editor of the local newspaper and president of the Dallas chapter of the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), reaches for the telephone ringing on his nightstand. The caller is one of the ACLU board members, who tells him  he just got a call from the president of the Austin affiliate. Lee Oswald has been seen on television complaining that he's been denied legal representation and they think that someone should check into Oswald's complaint. Olds agrees and tells him that he will do it.....Marina Oswald's house in Richardson, Texas.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History)

Richardson is another railroad link as well as a naval link, and the original settlers of Richardson were from Kentucky and Tennessee:

Texas Central Railroad
TEXAS CENTRAL RAILROAD | The Handbook of Texas Online| Texas State Historical Association (TSHA)
'....Alfred S. Richardson....Morgan's Louisiana Railroad and Steamship Company....'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2017)

The Swiss-German link to the Clinton mafia is not only the two Michigan addresses we have shown for Temperance, Michigan. It is also for Swiss-German Jacobo Arbenz, born at Quetzaltenango, Guatemala and the Guatemalan Jesus Moth:

Automeris excreta Draudt (1929). Guatemala: Quetzaltenango, Sant Maria de Jesus, 1530 m alt., 1 Jan 1976.....excreta Draudt Lectotype (designated by Lemaire, 1971), one male, Mexico: Veracruz: Orizaba 11 Sept 1912 (MNHU)....the name was based by Bouvier (1936) on an unspecified number of topotypical female specimens, the postmedial line of the hindwing of which is bordered by gray instead of yellow.'
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)

This link to economic hitmen is also the link to the Obsidian Butterfly, Itz Papalotl.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rothschildia orizaba-Obsidian Butterfly is the mountain link to Santa Maria de jesus for Theodore Shackley's "opposite number.".


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2017)

'If Lee had picked up a copy of that day's Dallas Morning News in the lunchroom at the Texas School Book Depository, he would have read the front-page headline story: Governor John Connally and the chairman of the state's Democratic Party, Eugene Locke, asked "The Blue-Ribbon Citizen's Council" to handle a noon-time luncheon honoring the president on either November 21 or 22. There were no details as to the location of the affair. 

The next day, Tuesday, Jim Hosty made another trip to Fort Worth....The next day, Wednesday, November 6, Oswald visited the branch of the Dallas Public Library in Oak Cliff, where he checked out a book called The Shark and the Sardines. The book was by the former president of Guatemala, Juan Jose Arevalo, and was directly addressed to the American people. It accused American policy of being predatory toward the people and governments of Latin America, which Arevalo compared to the policy of the shark toward sardines. (Another Guatemalan president, Jacobo Arbenz, had been overthrown by a CIA-inspired coup in 1954.)'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, pp.776-7)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2017)

28 Aug 2008 Moscow Times KGB Spy Remembers Cuba and Oswald
'Nechiporenko....unstable person....neurotic, but not crazy.'

'As Nechiporenko walked over from the embassy, he saw Oswald standing on the steps of the consulate building.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, p. 755)

'The identity of Nechiporenko, who was later expelled from Mexico in 1970 for conspiring to overthrow the Mexican government,  only became known at a 1992 press conference in Moscow. He then hired a Californian, Brian Litman,  to represent him, and he began working on  a book based on his meeting with Oswald.'
(Posner, Case Closed, p. 183)

Jasenovac archives are at Fayetteville, Arkansas.

Jasenovac: The Unknown Camp of Croatia
www.jasenovac-info.com/projekti/Jasenovac_The Unknown_Camp_of_Croatia
'....After returning to Fayetteville, I will....receive guidance on the incorporation of the newly acquired information into my project.'

'BR 356 Spisak od 3.205 logorasha koncentraionog Igora Jasenovac koji su primali pakete prekopaketarnice do kraja 1944 godine.

221. Blagojevic, Ljuban, Stanka grupa X.
....
2199. Nichiporenko, Boris, Viktora, grupa II.'
(Miletic A, Koncentracioni Logo Jasenovac, 1941-1945, Dokumenta Knjiga I & II, Narodna knjiga, Beograd, 1986)

The absence of either Nechiporenko or Nichiporenko from the prisoners list at Jasenovac Research Center (University of Arkansas) does not coincide with Miletic's published book.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

We suspect MI5's Roger Hollis, linked to the Clinton mafia via Joshua Reynolds, though the question of Angleton as being the mole is left up to speculation:

27 Oct 2017 Cambridge News Received 'Anonymous JFK Assassination Tip-Off'
www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-41773716


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Harriman's house, where the Kennedy widow went to live, is the closest link to the British MI6 connection at Oliver Springs, Tennessee. Because of Roger Hollis MI5, the link to the Congo crisis is Rajeshwar Dayal. Dayal would link to Roger Hollis's brother (because of Madras) at Balliol, thus Joshua Reynolds's father at Balliol. Clinton mafia employee DNA is Joshua Reynolds DNA.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

A la Harriman, Dayal shows up for Lumumba's widow:

'The CIA dusted off its plans for the second time -- to have Mobuto attack Gizenga's forces in Orientale Province Another member of the agency's camarilla, Surete Chief Nendaka, moved swiftly against the Lumumbists in Leopoldville unleashing what the UN Special Representative Dayal called "a new wave of terror." Mobuto dispatched six Lumumbist leaders to Bakwanga where they were executed.

Lumumba's wife returned to Leopoldville ffom Luluabourg to claim her husband's body and their possessions from the house on Boulevard  Albert Ier. She came, in the Bantu tradition of mourning,  with bare breasts and a shaved head. ANC soldiers were occupying the house and denied her entry. They beat her two-year-old son Roland. She sough refuge with Dayal who found her "the picture of sorrow and despair." Dayal arranged for a UN plane to take them back to Lumumba's secessionist stronghold in Stanleyville.'
(Mahoney, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p.74)

Orientale Province is not only the mining pathology that served to make schizoid the Congo, it is also the site of ebola infection near the gold mine.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

George de Mohrenschildt's doctor's name was a newly-arrived one to Dallas: Dr. Charles Mendoza.

Oltmans / de Mohrenschildt
spartacus-educational.com/JFKoltmans.htm
(Scroll down to (3) Jim Marrs, Crossfire)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

The doctor is not mentioned in the current CIA files. below. The doctor was referred to de Mohrenschildt's wife by someone not known:

The President John F. Kennedy Assassination Records Collection


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

We have compared the Harriman-Dayal assemblage for widows (Kennedy widow, Lumumba widow).

'84. Analytical Supplement, 11 Mar 1061, p. 5. The fact that Lumumba was transferred to Katanga and killed on January 17 -- two days before the Kennedy inauguration -- would seem to indicate that the new poplicy had no influence on his death. However, members of the incoming administration had met informally and unofficially before January 17 and it was common knowledge  within the government that a new policy was in the offing. One CIA official (then serving in the Directorate of Operations) dated his awareness that there would be rapprochement with the Afro-Asians and support the UN neutralization at "mid-January 1961 -- in any case before JFK took office." Confidential Interview 31.
....
White House photographer Jacques Lowe caught Kennedy, horror-struck, with head in hand, receiving the first news by telephone a full four weeks later on February 13th. All the anguished searching for a way around Lumumba had been for naught. Forty-eight hours before Kennedy had taken the presidential oath, Lumumba was already dead.'
(Mahoney, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, pp. 267 & 70, respectively)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2017)

'The Kennedy Plan, paradoxically, may also have contributed to Lumumba's execution, or so the State Department secretly concluded in March 1961: ....the murder of Lumumba was quite possibly triggered by the new U.S. approach which involved U.S. advocacy of the freeing of all Congolese political prisoners....[It] was thus -- as [were] so many other developments in the Congo crisis -- a perfectly logical distasteful event".'"
(Mahoney, op cit p.71)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Posner says that Tippit received four dispatches concerning the identity of the presidential assassin, while Bugliosi says there were three. What is interesting is how Bugliosi never questions his own contradictions in his book, which place Forrest Sorrels at the Book Depository (where he got a description of the assassin from Howard Brennan) at 12:50 PM, while Tippit's orders to proceed to Oak Cliff came over the radio at 12: 45 PM. Bugliosi says:

'1:08 PM. Officer J.D. Tippit, probably traveling south on Beckley or southeast on Crawford in the general direction of Jefferson Boulevard in central Oak Cliff, spots Oswald waling on the right side of the street in front of him and sees that he vaguely fits the physical description of the suspect in the Kennedy assassination that he heard over the police radio in his squad car, it having been broadcast over channel I at 12:45 PM, 12:48 PM, and again at 12:55 PM. Slowly trailing Oswald from behind, he tried to call the radio dispatcher for a further description of the suspect.
....
12:50 PM. Forrest Sorrels, the agent in charge of the Dallas Secret Service  office, arrives at the side of the Texas School Book Depository and walks to the same back door used by Frazier and Oswald that morning....Sorrels heads for the front of the building ...."Is there anyone here that saw anything?" "That man over there," a voice calls out, pointing to Howard Brennan, standing nearby.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, pp. 74 & 67, respectively)

How did Howard Brennan, who gave the (apparently) first description, have given it while the Secret Service was still in the dark about the first dispatch to Tippit, broadcast more than five minutes previously? Who was the origin of the first description of the presidential assassin, if not Brennan?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Bugliosi (Reclaiming History) states that Marrion Baker had his gun drawn when first confronting Oswald in the Book Depository. Posner (Case Closed) does not mention that Baker had his gun drawn.

Oswald left the Depository three minutes after firing the final shot, and it is odd that Brennan had no fellow construction workers to tell about what he saw. One would think that since the sniper's nest and front entrance to the building (by which entrance Oswald left) which are on the same side according to Posner's drawings, would be a hotspot to scrutinize, at least for three minutes.

'12:43 PM.....Officer E. W. Barnett, with Howard Brennan in tow, tells Inspector Sawyer that he has an eye witness who saw the gunman.

"What did you see?" Sawyer asks Brennan
The steelworker gives him a description of the man in the window and the inspector mashes the button on his car radio again: "The wanted person in this is a slender white male about thirty. Five foot ten. A hundred and sixty-five. And carrying a -- what looked like -- a 30-30 or some type of Winchester."
"It was a rifle?" the dispatcher asks.
"A rifle, yes," Sawyer replies. The dispatcher immediately throws a switch in the radio room that allows him to broadcast simultaneously on both channels of the Dallas police radio, effectively reaching every officer in the city. The dispatcher repeats the message, adding, "No further description or information at this time, 12:45 PM, KKB-364, Dallas." '
(Bugliosi, op cit p.64)


----------



## Ace Nova (Oct 31, 2017)

Came across the James Files story...

James Files - Wikipedia

The guy seems credible.  Also worth mentioning he didn't come out with this information on his own...took years of pressing from a private investigator named Joe West, who got the tip to look into Files from an FBI agent....then when West unexpectedly passed away, took another year or so for people following up with the case to get the interview out of him.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the James Files, we'll take a look.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

While not having finished the Files video, this is what Bugliosi says:

'Another alleged assassin is James E. Files (true name James Sutton), the Rodney Dangerfield of Kennedy assassins. For years Files has been begging people to believe that he killed Kennedy, but with few exceptions, no one, not even those n the fringe of the conspiracy community, respects him or his story....the Stateville Correctional Center in Joliet, Illinois, where File is serving a fifty-year sentence for the attempted murders of two Illinois police officers....West and Vernon are the ones who started the whole Files story and got it out there. It is noteworthy that on September 5, 1992, West wrote to Files, "When I get your songs, I'm going to show them to a friend of mine who is a music producer and see if there is anything he can do with them." '
(Bugliosi, op cit p.917)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

'Most recently, in 2005, mobster Sam Giancana's daughter, Antoinette, and two co-authors have featured Files in their book on the assassination, JFK and Sam,  calling Files "The Real Assassin." '
(Bugliosi, p. 917)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

At point 42:39 in the Files video (which we call the "El Indo" sequence), things become problematic, because of File's mention of Ft. Bragg, which implicates David Morales aka "El Indio," who was also at Ft. Bragg. Airborne training at Ft. Benning (Yuchi Town) also links Trafficante, who did not use a patsy across the river at Phenix City, Alabama.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Because Files mentions FT. Bragg in the video, we immediately link it to David Sanchez Morales, aka "El Indio" who also was at Ft. Bragg, which is the Sirhan Sirhan link:

David Sanchez Morales el sicario de la CIA


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Astonishingly, neither Posner (Case Closed) nor Bugliosi (Reclaiming History) seems to mention David Morales in their indexes.  

Tag Archive for David  Morales
jfkfacts.org/david-morales/


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

jfkfacts.org/tag/david-morales/


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

The Files video (above) mentioned Ft. Bragg. Ft. Bragg links to David Morales. The jfkfacts.org website states: '....13 Mar 2014 The CIA told [plaintiff Anthony] Bothwell that no responsive records were generated for the three people (Johnny Roselli, Jean Souetre, and David Morales).'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

There is no way that the Clinton mafia can deny that Joshua Reynolds DNA is (or was) their employee DNA. The link to the Clinton mafia for Jean Souetre, British MI5 &6, the CIA, and Averell Harriman comes full circle at these two addresses: 8702 & 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan.  Corsica's Pablo Paoli and Joshua Reynolds were friends. Reynolds painted Paoli.

Thus, the alleged presence of Jean Souetre in Dallas:

Corsican Assassin in Dallas on Day JFK was Killed
www.wnd.com/2013/10/corsican-assassin-in-dallas-on-day-jfk-killed/

The Mertz heroin link mentioned in the article above is also the link to Ban Me Thuot, South Vietnam and the Corsican air-traffic opium route/landing strip nearby. The Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia link at the two Michigan addresses at Temperance, Michigan mentioned above, is the Christian and Missionary Alliance link to the leprosarium at Ban Me Thuot. The Viet Cong knew about the trafficking and kidnapped the C & MA workers of the leprosarium. Harriman, Tennessee methamphetamine links to the meth lab that was located at the two Michigan addresses mentioned above, and the Bedford Heroin Rally (Bedford Township, Michigan). The Christian and Missionary Alliance in Hong Kong (22 Ridge Road) was at one time quite near to the local heroin labs,  facts that can be checked by most anyone.

Suggested reading is McCoy, The Politics of Heroin.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2017)

The Harriman-JFK-Sekou Toure relationship comes full circle precisely for the 1960s at Mamou, Guinea, where the Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia installation was practicing child abuse and rape. See "All God's Children."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Establishing historical connections in the JFK investigation, heroin trafficking in Bedford Township, Michigan, follows suit with Ohio's heroin problem. Trafficante's operations territory at Phenix City, Alabama and Ft. Benning, Georgia, link to Isham CIA-employee DNA for all three states:

Michigan's Governor Cass is the Temperance, Michigan Isham link to Trafficante via treaties of Indian removal and relocation:

Lewis Cass
Lewis Cass - Wikipedia

One Georgia-Alabama Isham link to Trafficante's territory (Creek Indians, post-removal) is here:

Creek Indians / Isham / Social Ecology Theory
Providing community education: lessons learned from Native Patient Navigators.  - PubMed - NCBI

The Clinton mafia link to original Temperance Towns is here:

List of Temperance Towns
List of temperance towns - Wikipedia
'....Temperance Town, Cardiff, Wales....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2017)

The Bouvier link to David Morales "El Indio" is also the lepidopteran link to Ted Shackley: Che Guevara, Jacobo Arbenz, etc., a history that goes back to 1954:

David Sanchez Morales / CIA's PBSUCCESS
David Morales - We Took Care of That SOB

Recalling the Isham Social Ecology study and its "guided intervention," we note that in Sekou Toure's Guinea, the Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia was already operating at Mamou when Kennedy was confronting the African crisis of Lumumba:

'That evening Kennedy told the nation that he was  "seriously concerned at what appears to be the threat of unilateral intervention" in the Congo  and warned: "There should be no misunderstanding of the position of the United States if any government is planning to take so dangerous and irresponsible a step." Massive, unilateral intervention by any country, the President said, would bring with it "risks of war." He denounced the "purported recognition of Congolese factions as so-called governments" and said that the only legitimate government was that of President Kasavubu -- a remark that infuriated both Sekou Toure and Nkrumah and touched off a heated exchange of letters between kennedy and the Ghanaian President.'
(Mahoney RD, JFK: Ordeal in Africa, p.73)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2017)

While finishing the Files video (above), we note that Trafficante went to Asia in 1968, though the connections were already established druing the first Indochina war:

The Mafia Comes to Asia, Santo Trafficante Visited Saigon in '68
gangsterreport.com/mafia-comes-asia/
'....These family relations play an important role in the international drug traffic.'

According to Salvador Astucia's Opium Lords: Israel, The Golden Triangle, and the Kennedy Assassination,

....'The 1979 House Select Committee on Assassinations linked Meyer Lansky to Jack Ruby....Trafficante was a top lieutenant for Jewish mafia chief Meyer Lansky....the observations of narcotics agents Seeley and Knierem are significant because they indicate that heroin did not become a problem until around the time of President Kennedy's assassination in 1963, and it slowly increased thereafter until becoming an epidemic in 1968.'

The Christian and Missionary Alliance workers being kidnapped by the Viet Cong at Ban Me Thuot on 30 May 1962, not only links to Corsican opium trafficking near to the leporosarium, but is comparable to events in Africa during this time, and also meshes with Che Guevara's speech:

Che Guevara May Day Speech
www.che-lives.com/che-guevara-may-day-speech


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2017)

For the Files video (above)

 Laos at point 42:37
JMWAVE / Alpha at point 1:43
Ferrie and cancer research at point 1:55:37


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2017)

From the Files video at the Ferrie/cancer point, we compare this excerpt:

'The Attwood-Kennedy policy was able to succeed, of course, because it came at the right time. But, if Washington had persisted in its conviction that Guinea was irreclaimable, we would not have been in the position to take advantage of the Soviet errors. Attwood discharged his mission brilliantly despite personal difficulties sadly caused by an attack of polio. Kennedy, greatly admiring, rated him very high among his ambassadors. When he left Guinea in 1963, later moving off to Kenya, James Loeb went to Conakry and carried forward his work.'
(Schlesinger AM, Jr. A Thousand Days, p. 570)

Mary, Ferrie and the Monkey Virus by ET Haslam may or may not record that Dr. Mary Sherman also studied polio cases in Feliciana Parish.

Feliciana Parish, Louisiana
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliciana_Parish_Louisiana


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2017)

There is little on Attwood's polio, likely contracted during polio season in Guinea:

William Attwood
William Attwood - Wikipedia


----------



## inventionstore (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Kangas is Speaking at a great event in SF at the Victoria theatre. Paul was one of JFK's Navy Gaurds. He has been investigating the assassination ever since that day. Check out his videos at paul8kangas
and the event details at:
https://inventionstore.tv/JFK.html


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for the Kangas link.

Posner's (Case Closed) and Bugliosi's (Reclaiming History) account of the events leading up to the first police broadcast at 12:45 P describing the shooter have contradictions. Posner says 1:00 P for Sorrel's arrival, Bugliosi says 12:50 P.

When following the kidnapping trajectory for 30 May 1962 previously posted, one finds....

Kennedy Slide of 1962
https://en,wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennedy_Slide_of_1962
'....During the time of the Kennedy slide, the head of the American Stock Exchange, Edwin Posner....'

30 May 1962 President and Mrs. Kennedy spend Memorial Day at Glen Ora, Middleburg, Virginia.

Here is how Posner handles the 12:45 contradictions:

'The 12:45 identification has been the focus of great controversy. Summers says, "In what today seems an astonishing failure, the Warren inquiry never did establish the source of this description." But the Commission did settle the issue, despite the best efforts of some to obfuscate it. In his testimony before the Commission, Brennan mistakenly called the plainclothes officer "Sorrels," the name of a Secret Service agent he met about fifteen minutes after he met Inspector Sawyer (WC Vol. III p. 145). After the assassination, Sorrels did not return to Dealey until nearly 1:00 PM, so Brennan could not have given him the description broadcast at 12:45. Sawyer testified to the Warren Commission that he was the one who received the description and broadcast the first identification of the assassin (WC Vol. VI, pp. 321-23; WC Vol. XXI, Sawyer Exhibit A p. 392; Brennan, Eyewitness to History, p. 17).'
(Posner, Case Closed, p. 249)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Suggested is Jesse Ventura's book(s) and youtube video(s).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

As Mueller goes for Flynn, we note that we have already tracked Erdogan family DNA to Brittanee Drexel's neighborhood, and that the Chappqua Blue Racer, Hillary Clinton, was airborne to Lebanon on the day that Brittanee Drexel disappeared.

5 Nov 2017 Special Counsel Mueller Has Enough Evidence to Charge Flynn, Son: NBC
'....and Flynn's role in a possible plan to remove an opponent of the Turkish president from the United States for millions of dollars....'

Mr. Einstein Muller has some explaining to do:

Targeting Michael Flynn and Shielding the Radical Cleric Gulen: Special Counsel Robert Mueller Must Step Down
Targeting Michael Flynn & Shielding the Radical Cleric Gulen: Special Counsel Robert Mueller MUST Step Down

Mueller's lips now In synch with the newly-released JFK files, we go back to the year 2009 to take a closer look. Readers can retrieve this on their own:

4 Sept 2016  Canberra Followers of Fethullah Gulen Afraid to Return to Turkey
'....What is happening in Turkey right now is like what happened in the McCarthy era in America or in Hitler's Germany....'

'Lisa Howard had been frustrated in her efforts to get LBJ to continue JFK's attempts at secret peace negotiations, so she had arranged for Senator Eugene McCarthy to meet with Che at her apartment. However, a long-secret report about the meeting shows that McCarthy was clueless about what he was supposed to do with Che. After that meeting, Che left New York for an extended three-month trip overseas -- and when Che returned to Cuba in March, he would be put under house arrest.'
(Waldron & Hartmann, Legacy of Secrecy: The Long Shadow of the JFK Assassination, p. 325)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pop Quiz:

In the report above, when did Gulen's followers go to 
Canberra and ACT (Australian Capital Territory)?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

We make the Canberra-Gulen link by returning to the year 2009:

RFE RL 21 Nov 2012 Afghans Working with NATO-Led Forces Fear for the Future
Afghans Working With NATO-Led Forces Fear For The Future
'....it was created in 2009....Meanwhile, Australia....Canberra....'


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 5, 2017)

badger2 said:


> Thanks for the Kangas link.
> 
> Posner's (Case Closed) and Bugliosi's (Reclaiming History) account of the events leading up to the first police broadcast at 12:45 P describing the shooter have contradictions. Posner says 1:00 P for Sorrel's arrival, Bugliosi says 12:50 P.
> 
> ...



"Posner says 1:00 P for Sorrel's arrival, Bugliosi says 12:50 P."

Well then, clearly the CIA did it.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Description of "Oswald" went out 12:45 P and the building was open to two-way traffic for ten minutes without law enforcement.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

For those following Mueller's blunders, Weiner was engaged to Abedin on 23 May 2009, almost a month after Drexel.

Waldron and Hartmann state for the video in post #499, that

'Such arrangements could also ensure that certain pro-conspiracy witnesses could be grilled and polygraphed either until they changed their stories or until an SUS (Special Unit Senator) report was written saying that they had.
....
The key areas of evidence destruction and missing files center on the questions of whether more than one shooter was involved, and whether the mafia or drug trafficking played some role. David Morales's involvement in Bobby's murder could account for many of those problems, such as the fact that LAPS's Johnny Roselli file was missing when the House Select Committee on Assassinations asked for it in 1978....which would have allowed a CIA officer like Morales to have the LAPD suppress its Roselli file for reasons of national security.
....
We have found repeated examples where references to drugs and the mafia were eliminated or minimized....claims were made on a BBC program n November 20, 2006, that Morales and two other CIA associates were visible in videotape and films taken in the Ambassador's ballroom the night Bobby was shot. (These allegations were disproven the following year). We feel that the cautious Morales would never have allowed himself to be visible in the Ambassador's ballroom, especially in front of cameras. Also, Bobby had met Morales in the past and could have recognized him.'
(Waldron and Hartmann, Legacy of Secrecy, p. 680-2)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Should read "LAPD's Johnny Roselli file"

Links to Brittanee Drexel's Disappearing American-Born Turkish DNA

Very close to the day that Hillary Clinton is in Lebanon, the Gulen report from Tadjikistan links the Uzbek biker-killing truck driver, from the country next door:

RFE RL 26 Ap 2009  Turkish Schools Coming Under Increasing Scrutiny in Central Asia
Turkish Schools Coming Under Increasing Scrutiny In Central Asia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hillary Clinton's 25 Ap 2009 trip to Lebanon was for the anniversary of the pullout from Syria. Two days later (two days after Brittanee Drexel's American-born Turkish DNA disappeared), a firearms link:

27 Ap 2009 Bill H.R. 1620 SAFE (Secure Access to Firearms Enhancement) was referred to a House subcommittee.

Che Guevara was executed on 9 Oct 1967.

National Security Archive
National Security Archive | 30+ Years of Freedom of Information Action
'....9 Oct 1967....'

'On October 9, 1967, the Intelligence Division of the U.S. Secret Service in Washington told the head of its Atlanta office that it had "reviewed" the file on Joseph Milteer and saw "nothing to indicate that this subject presents a danger to any person under our protective jurisdiction [and] that quarterly investigations should be discontinued at this time." The Atlanta office received a report about Milteer from their Valdosta office in south Georgia on October 10, and two days later told the Intelligence Division, "[We] heartily agree with you in this action," and that they would "discontinue" [their] quarterly investigations of Milteer. The FBI had been kept abreast of the Secret Service activities related to Milteer, and would have been told of the investigation's termination

Though the decision was legally justified, it's tragic that the Secret Service abandoned their Milteer investigation because they felt he wasn't "a danger to any person under our protective jurisdiction," without making some type of referral to another agency. A serious investigation of Milteer would have shown that he was still a danger to civil rights leaders like Dr. King, even if he was no longer an active threat to President Johnson or Vice President Hubert Humphrey.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp. 507-8)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Milteer emphatically denied responsibility for the bombing of the Sixteenth Street Baptist Church in Birmingham, Alabama on 15 Nov 1963.

Joseph Adams Milteer
jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisberg%20Subject%20Index%20Files/N%20Disk/National%20States%20Rights%20Party/Item%20076.pdf

Christian mental geometry and its potential for extreme violence is exemplary in Eric Rudolph, who links to Trafficante's heroin at Ft. Benning, showing that the will can come through a drug, even marijuana:

Eric Rudolph
Eric Rudolph - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2017)

So Kelly the atheist was exposed to the christian geometry of identity, a la Rudolph, ending at age 26.

'Haegglund aptly reveals a clue about the tortured mental geometry of religion's protection rackets, and even a hint as to the origin of the agnostic's "We'll see."

'If the essence of X is to be identical to itself, then the consummation of X must be thinkable as an Idea even though it is inaccessible for our temporal cognition. Finitude is thus a negative limitation that prevents us from having access to the fullness of being. But given the deconstructive logic of identity,, a completely different argument emerges. If the essence of X is to (not [italics]) be identical to itself, , then the consummation of X cannot even be posited as an Idea since it would cancel out X. Finitude is thus not a negative limitation that prevents us from having  access to the fullness of being. On the contrary,  finitude is an unconditional condition that makes the fullness of being unthinkable as such.

The relation between the conditional and unconditional in Derrida's thinking can thus be described as an autoimmune relation. Inscribed within the condition for X is the unconditional coming of time that attacks the integrity of X a priori.'
(Haegllund M, Radical Atheism: Derrida and the Time of Life, p.30)

Kelly was attending to that part of his atheism that he only partially understood or could control, whereby the conundrum of autoimmunity caused an understandable problematic that is exacerbated by the automatons of the Theologian.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2017)

The JFK assassination links well with Kristeva eet al's Why the United States.

The Kristeva Reader: Chapter 11 Why the United States?
Full text of "The Kristeva Reader"
'....warns against the psychotic violence which may lurk under this surface of "non-verbalization"....is the culture that confronts psychosis and sublates it....one that will only become more pronounced here in Catholic Western Europe....a return of something McCarthyism repressed....a crisis of subjectivity due to failure of the paternal function....is turning towards an apprehension of itself preceding the moment of failure and renewing a bond with the maternal....Readings of Narcissus, Chapter 7....'

Thus, one has a comparison base between McCarthyism and the mafia godfathers' interests during the Kennedy administration.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Kelly Texas shooting is like a James Holmes replay, where the shrink's papers get shredded at the knock on the door:

"Preserving the confidentiality of this information is not only a matter of policy, it is federal and state law."
(Peak Behavior Health)

'Huie, who had interviewed several admitted Klan murderers, wrote that "Klansmen don't kill for pay. Nor do they pay killers. Klansmen kill from religious conviction. The average Klan killer attends church and has no previous criminal record" '
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 499)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2017)

'Pepper won a 1999 civil court verdict for the King family, which found that a conspiracy involving Marcello killed Dr. King. In 2000, at the request of Coretta Scott King and her family, President Clinton and Attorney General Janet Reno had the Justice Department review the case and Pepper's evidence. However, their report didn't mention, let alone address, their Department's own 1968 memo about Marcello's brokering the King contract. The Justice Department's 2000 report left out much more relevant information, such as Marcello's detailed 1985 FBI confession to JFK's assassination, and the FBI's hundreds of hours of still-unreleased prison audio tapes of Marcello, which could shed additional light on both assassinations.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 515)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Msm Anal Retention and Seasonal Affective Disroder

The question of Devin Kelly's meds aligns with JFK's favorite movie, The Manchurian Candidate, a la James Holmes. The media wants to manipulate the story while skirting the issue of medication for Kelly's violence, a violence that came to fruition according to seasonal biorhythms, no less. Who was Kelly's doctor? Like de Mohrenschildt's doctor, few will get to know the name or even see the signed license to practice in a State.

Kelly's story is an excellent study in the copulation of church and state and its ensuing terror.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The first bs we see is that a search "Devin Kelly" retrieves a page that refers to another Devin Patrick Kelly. When clicking on that, the msm prisoner is directed to the Sutherland Church shooting page. Apparently Devin Patrick Kelly does not deserve a page of his own. As we plumb the pathologies, we note that Kelly was residing in a Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia town, Colorado Springs. In fact, it is this protection racket's national headquarters. Thus, the question of drugs is even more serious due to the Clinton mafia link to the Christian and Missionary Alliance for the Bedford Heroin Rally


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

'I pursue the notion of arch-violence through a critical reading of Emmanuel Levinas's ethical metaphysics, and take issue with the influential Levinasian readings of Derrida by Robert Bernasconi, Simon Critchley, and Drucilla Cornell. Refuting the prevalent idea that Derrida subscribed to Levinas's concept of alterity, I argue that Derrida pursued a consistent thinking of time and violence throughout his career. The argument is sustained by detailed analyses of Derrida's late work on questions of justice, hospitality, and responsibility.'
(Haegglund, Radical Atheism, p. 11)

Devin Kelly's theologian gets a grade of F for the last two parameters of Derrida's synthesis.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Last Refuge
Texas Church Shooter Identified: Devin Patrick Kelley, 26, – From New Braunfels, A Suburb of San Antonio…
'....Nov 04, 2017 Thirty-three percent were medicated with two or more of these drugs....I learned this from Vegas. Whatever comes out after a scrub is a concoction....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Also at the Last Refuge page: "Three-fourths of the doctor visits resulted in drug treatment....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

On the Last Refuge page, we pick up the drug trajectory: scroll to Benson II, on 6 Nov 2017 @ 11:05 A.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Autopsy for Devin Patrick Kelly mentions a gunshot wound to the head, though as yet, no blood-sample report.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

'While the higher-level groups didn't take physical action against unions, they deflected workers' frustrations away from employers, racist politicians, and blockbusting real estate firms by instead directing their anxiety and anger toward blacks and their leaders.
....
Congressional investigators spotlighted one of these high-level Southern business groups, whose president said in a speech after Dr. King's murder "that Martin Luther King brought his crime upon himself." The members of this group included an "assistant Vice President [of] Southern Bell....Atlanta," a "Vice President [of] Mississippi Power & Light," and one of the highest executives at "Carolina Power & Light." '

In contrast to the inflammatory rhetoric found in publications from the Klan and in Stoner's Thunderbolt newspaper, this Southern business group's literature featured smoothly written, PR-savvy denunciations of the media's coverage of racism in the South and "communist infiltration of the Negro movement." They also favored ending union rights and sanctions against civil rights in 1967 -- and the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA) discovered that one of its members had offered a contract on Dr. King's life.

John Sutherland was a member of that business group and Congressional investigators found that he was also a member and "early organizer" of the White Citizen's Council in St. Louis....Byers Testified that "Sutherland offered [him] $50,000 to kill Martin Luther King." '
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 500)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The blockbusting concept mentioned also relates to drug trafficking, as in the Clinton mafia's link to the Bedford Heroin Rally, Michigan and to British Intelligence at Oliver Springs,Tennessee, which latter link is also for Clower familial DNA at Mena, Arkansas..


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A closer look at familial DNA seems timely.

Sutherland Springs, Texas
Sutherland Springs, Texas - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The James Holmes question is the Kelly question: what meds? Conflicting stories about Devin Kelly stem from two locations for Peak Behavioral Health Services: El Paso, Texas and Teresa, Texas.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

There is a double-town phenomenon for JFK and MLK assassinations:

''But "the night before he was to interview a significant witness" -- a nightclub owner Congressional investigators had linked to Marcello -- Sartor was murdered. It took twenty-one years until the Waco, Texas, district attorney "officially declared [Sartor's] death a homicide."
....
Sartor was getting his information about the plot second- and thirdhand,so some details are wrong. For example, he (or his source) assumed that the town of Quitman being discussed was the one in Mississippi, the state where Sartor lived, instead of Quitman, Georgia, the home of Joseph Milteer. But other sources and documents corroborate  many aspects of Sartor's basic story.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 514)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Errata: should be Teresa, New Mexico.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thusfar for the Jeames Holmes question, there are two mass-murder links to the Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia:

1.) Colorado Springs, Colorado, Devin Patrick Kelly.

2.) West Paducah, Kentucky, Michael Carneal.
Every mass shooting over last 20 years has one thing in common... and it's not guns


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When confronting the Michael Carneal case, the Christian and Missionary Alliance link to Paducah, Kentucky, is also precisely and exquisitely the link to the Clinton mafia at 8702 & 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan, which is the connection to drug trafficking for the Bedford Heroin Rally as well as the opium trafficking that led to the Viet Cong kidnapping of the C & MA workers at Ban Me Thuot, South Vietnam on 30 May 1962.

No Exit: Mental Illness, Marginality, and School Violence in West Paducah, Kentucky
https://www.nap.edu/read/10370/chapter/8
'....Racially the school is almost entirely white....strangers with northern accents and probing questions stick out....and the nation's only uranium enrichment plant....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Earlier in this thread, the glance towards the chron circa 1950s does seem relevant to the JFK assassination investigation. Linking Carneal to Paducah, the uranium plant opened in 1954, the year that David Morales "El Indio" was in Guatemala for the CIA coup.

Company Struggles to Keep U.S. in the Uranium Enrichment Game
Company Struggles to Keep U.S. in the Uranium Enrichment Game

'....They are extremely difficult to shut off and then restart, so as a result, Urenco says it does not build them unless is has presold their production....It can also buy some SWUs from Tenex, a Russian export company.'

Kentucky Operator to Cease Enrichment of Uranium
USEC to Shut Uranium-Enrichment Plant in Kentucky
'....opened in 1954....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Clinton Mafia at Paducah

11 Aug 1997  U.S. to Put a Civilian Reactor to Military Use
U.S. to Put a Civilian Reactor to Military Use
'....and President Clinton has signed an order saying the United States has to have the ability to make more tritium by 2005....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2017)

The Paducah link to the Clinton mafia / Christian and Missionary Alliance ( & MA) is also the Temperance link to the Clinton mafia / C& MA. The Pentecostal link at Temperance is the same addresses for the Clinton mafia / C & MA at Temperance, Michigan. These addresses, already mentioned, link precisely to this area: Watts Bar Nuclear Reactor, Harriman, and Oliver Springs, Tennessee, already mentioned in the thread. Oliver Springs is the British Intelligence link to the Clinton mafia.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2017)

'In May 1964, Gallagher used a scientific technique -- neutron activation analysis (BAA) -- to more precisely identify the fragements...."What security measures were taken to guard the evidence while in the state of California?" "Well, all the time I was working with the samples, every place I went with samples in my possession, I had two armed guards [U.S.marshalls] on either side of me"....His research on NAA was supported by the Atomic Energy Commission (AEC) as well as the Law Enforcement Assistance Administration of the U.S. Department of Justice.
....
Dr. Guinn found that when it came to most manufactured rounds of ammunition, NAA could not detect any differences in metallic composition between bullets of the same production lot (a lot consisting of several batches of melts of lead) -- they were essentially carbon copies of each other, However, Mannlicher-Carcano ammunition was very "unusual" in that the bullets seemed to have very little uniformity within a production lot. Bullets (which consist of 98 to 88 percent lead, the rest being tace elements) from a single box of twenty cartridges from the same lot varied widely in their composition, particularly with respect to the (most important [italics]) (for NAA purposes) of the three major trace elements, antimony, which manufacturers add to harden the bullet. (The other two most common elements are silver and copper.)

In fact, the Mannlicher-Carcano ammunition made by Western Cartridge  varied so much that individual bullets from a single box of ammunition could be identified and distinguished from each other, and hence are ideal for NAA since the possibility of a mere coincidence when you find a match is substantially reduced....The emissions given off by the sample as the radioactivity decays are then recorded, in Guinn's case by a "high-resolution germanium" detector or counter, an instrument that is a great deal more sensitive and sophisticated than the relatively crude Geiger counter featured so prominently in movies made at the dawn of the atomic age. Since various elements form different radioisotopes, the counter not only distinguishes them in the sample material, but also is capable of measuring their relative quantities with extraordinary precision.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, pp. 812-13)

Bugliosi, however, never mentions arsenic in his book, not only another element that hardens bullets, but also an insecticide that was used on cotton in Clinton mafia country.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2017)

The report that links arsenic to the current Hmong drug-resistant tuberculosis for Minnesota has been scrubbed from the internet. It was functional on 4 Nov 2016, as the reader can see at post #16:

The Clintons Are a Crime Family
www.usmessageboard.com/threads/fbi-official-the-clintons-are-a-crime-family.559224/page-3
' Hmong Herbal Medicine / 36% Arsenic / Marathon County, Wisconsin / Laos
http://geriatrics.stanford.edu/ethnomed/hmong/fund/herbal.medicine.html


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2017)

The report stated that the herbal material Hmong had shipped into Wisconsin had concentrations of arsenic as high as 36%.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

No, the Gulen report is now being replayed on msm:

24 Oct 2017 Targeting Michael Flynn & Shielding the Radical Cleric Gulen: Special Counsel Robert Mueller MUST Step Down

Brittanee Drexel's Rochester, New York area links to Erdogan DNA; Hillary Clinton-Lebanon link to Brittanee Drexel is 25 Ap 2009 for the celebration of the pullout from Syria.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The chron has been scrubbed for the dates on this document linking Lee Harvey Oswald to the Atomic Energy Commission:

Kennedy Assassination Collection

Sixty Five Cases of Espionage
JFK Audit History


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

AEC above, links 

AEC Liaison with Warren Commission
SessionKilled


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The URLs were correctly transcribed. We will attempt to retrieve the documents again.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

For those who wish to search for themselves, the database is located in post # 489 of this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

FBI Liaison with Warren Commission Referred to Atomic Energy Commission
JFK Full Results


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

URL in #553 is functional at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The URL for the document "Sixty Five Cases of Espionage" has changed within the last half-hour. The first URL was this one:

SessionKilled

The changed URL is this one:

Sixty Five Cases of Espionage
JFK Full Results


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The URL in post #555 is functional at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

This document has enclosed the page of American Museum of Atomic Energy register book with Oswald's name
SessionKilled

Apparently the earliest mention of neutron activation analysis (NAA) was 15 November 1962
https://nara.gov/starfinder.exe/973248/jfkcnew.txt


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The last two URLs posted are not functional at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The URLs change again. The new URL for the neutron activation report in November of 1962 is here:

15 Nov 1962 Neutron Activation Test
https://bara.gov/scripts/starfinder.exe/973768/jfkcnew.txt


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

JFK Full Results


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2017)

The URL in post #560 is functional at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

'The faces around the table -- Johnson, Rusk, McNamara, General Taylor, General Lemnitzer, , Jerome Wiesner,  Allen Dulles, Glenn Seaborg of the Atomic Energy Commission, Edward R. Murrow and a few others -- were set an anxious. The time was short, and the Secretary of State quickly submitted a draft presidential statement announcing an immediate American decision to resume tests -- essentially, he thought, both to demonstrate our resolution on Berlin and to satisfy the domestic clamor.

The President dissented. "Why should we put ourselves into this business right away?" he asked. "Nehru said last year that whoever resumed testing would win the opprobrium of mankind. There may be a storm of exasperation in the United States if we don't announce resumption, but we can stand that for a few days." '
(Schlesinger, AM Jr., A Thousand Days, p. 448)

Mini Reactors Show Promise for Clean Nuclear Power's Future
www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a3415/4273386/
'....portable modular units developed at Oregon State University....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

7 Jan 1964 Glenn T. Seaborg / Earl Warren / Lee Harvey Oswald
SessionKilled


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

The URL in post # 563 is non-functional at this time. The number was 1257332.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

The new URL number is 1266084:

Seaborg / Warren / LHO
SessionKilled


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

Obviously, a search at the site is required for this particular Seaborg item from 1964. The machine may be documenting the geography of the machine that is making the archive requests.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

The document states: '....from Glenn T. Seaborg to Earl Warren....includes internal FBI memo.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

We analyze the chron for Uranium One.

The Facts About Uranium One
www.factcheck.org/2017/10/facts-uranium-one/

The mini reactors in post # 562 is for 17 Dec 2009.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hillary Clinton / Russia / Ethiopia

New Uranium Mining Projects -- Africa
www.wise-uranium.org/upafr.html
Ethiopia:  Ethiopian Reporter 16 Ap 2011'....uranium explorations....Financed by the Russian government, Zaru Bezggeologia, is providing technical assistance to the geological survey....'

Hillary Clinton arrives in Ethiopia in June 2011:

13 Jun 2011 Volcano Eruption in Eritrea Cuts Short Hillary Clinton Visit
www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean
/eritrea/8573676/Volcano-eruption-in-Eritrea-cuts-short-Hillary-Clinton-visit.html


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

8 Jun 2011 RFERL Iran Vows to Triple Uranium-Enrichment Capacity
Iran Vows To Triple Uranium-Enrichment Capacity


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

The link to Clinton Foundation donations from Morocco is the uranium-phosphate connection, and note activity in the Congo:

Uranium in Africa
www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/country-profiles/others/uranium-in-africa.aspx
'....In Oct 2007 Areva signed an agreement with Morocco's Office Cherifien des Phosphates (OCP) to investigate recovery of uranium from phosphoric acid.'


----------



## hadit (Nov 12, 2017)

Could you stop, please? You're way off topic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

No, JFK and the Congo,JFK and atomic energy has already been excerpted in this thread. Your pathology is the pathology of categorization. We'll connect the dots without your help.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2017)

So, OP's post #1 is the Trump-Obama pivot to a contract on JFK's life and the contractual process of Uranium One. We assume that Marcello was involved in the JFK contract:

'Unlike other such tirades against Kennedy, however, on this occasion Carlos Marcello said, referring to President Kennedy, 'Yeah, I had the son of a bitch killed. I'm glad I did. I'm sorry I couldn't have done it myself.'
....
The Informant had nothing to gain by making up such an admission, since he would antagonize the very FBI he was risking his life to help if he failed the lie-detector test, or the witness denied it. Also, the Informant didn't try to leveraqe Marcello's JFK admission for anything else. Finally, by reporting Marcello's JFK confession to the FBI, the Informant increased the chance that Marcello would take potentially lethal action against him, if the godfather ever found out.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 754)

Aspects of the contractual process show how Obama's role in Uranium One can be compared to roles of the group involved in the JFK assassination:

'The higher the level of conflictuality, then, the more difficult it will be to achieve an agreement. At this point the process must be bilateral; it must be a collective contract, or actually a bilateral normative process....

It is interesting to investigate how the collective contract, for example, tends to be eliminated or transfigured in this process.This happens to the extent that the contract is intended to discipline the conflict. The reference to the normative process to an indeterminate and indeterminable series of successive relationships, which distinguishes the collective contract from the private contract, has to be dissolved here into the formulas of the bilateral normative process -- so that every privatist residue is eliminated from the traditional; conception of the collective contract. Gradually, the collective contractual process gives way to an indefinite contractual procedure that remains continually open or that closes on single moments only to open up again. The avenues of the further expansion of this process are thus quickly defined. In the place of a substantial normative process there is a code of procedures for the solution of singular and continually unforeseeable conflicts. In the place of a collective contractual process there is a collective administration that makes the normative process permanent, , and in order to guarantee this normative process it establishes a  collective jurisdiction of industrial conflictuality, so that the unification of powers in a continuous normative process is fully realized.'
(Labor of Dionysus, p. 95)

This excerpt sheds much light on the mechanism of Clinton-Obama Uranium One. Applying it to the JFK assassination includes moving the playing pieces around on the chessboard for any potential resonance with the contractual mechanism.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2017)

'One reason for Kennedy's western speaking tour was to prepare American opinion for the negotiations on Berlin that he expected to begin soon. Polls showed voters in the region to be more resistant to talks with Moscow than any other Americans outside the South. 

In a speech at the University of Washington in Seattle, Kennedy reminded his audience,
 "We must work with certain countries lacking in freedom in order to strengthen the cause of freedom.
My dolzhny rabotat pri nekotorye strany nuzhdaias' v svobode dlia togo chtoby usilit' prichinu svobody.

We must face problems which do not lend themselves to easy or quick or permanent solutions.
My dolzhny smotret' na prolemu ne oldalzhivaiut k legkoi ili postaviannym razresheniam." 
....
Judith Campbell claimed that on April 28, 1961, Kennedy and Giancana briefly met in secret at the Ambassador Hotel in Chicago: "Sam arrived first and then Jack, who put his arms around me....Sam said hello, he called him 'Jack', not 'Mr. President....The President's official log (which Sorensen has described as  "far from complete") asserts that on April 28 he arrived at his Conrad Hilton Hotel suite at 4:45 P and remained there before departing at 7:11 P for a Democratic dinner. Of course, the log mentions no meeting with Giancana, but this does not exclude the possibility that the two men met.
....
Campbell wondered in 1988 whether by delivering the envelopes to Giancana, she may have been "helping Jack orchestrate the attempted assassination of Fidel Castro." This is doubtful
. Logistics were the CIA's province. Giancana in 1961 was more concerned about staying out of jail. The Chicago boss may nonetheless have used what opportunities he had to pressure the President to fulfill the CIA's plans against Cuba and the removal of the Mob's nemesis, Fidel Castro.'
(Beschloss MR, The Crisis Years, pp. 142-3)


----------



## hadit (Nov 13, 2017)

You can stop now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the bump.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2017)

'On Sunday night, June 9, the President flew eastward, scrawling last-minute changes into his text.

"As Americans, we find communism profoundly repugnant.
Po mere togo kak amerikantsy my schitaiut kommunizm glubokomyslenno otvratitel'nyi." '
(The Crisis Years, op cit p. 598)

Are Capitalism and Communism Becoming One?
https://www.savethemales.ca/2014/03/Are-Capitalism and-Communism-Becoming-One.html


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2017)

Are Capitalism and Communism Becoming One?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2017)

The problem with the report above, is the confounding of socialism with communism, which was the Bernie Sanders deceptive role in 2016 for the middle tine of the Impossible Trident (wikipedia), exemplary in one of Hardt and Negri's finest passages:

'The working-class struggle puts the functioning of the law of value in definitive crisis, not only in the sense  that its practices determine and reinforce the functioning of the law of the tendential fall of the rate of profit, but in the even more profound sense of destabilizing the very terms on which the law  holds, in other words, taking away the very meaning of the relation between necessary labor and surplus labor (which, as Marx says, is in the final instance the foundation of everything). At this very moment, socialism becomes impossible. Socialism and the socialist utopias try to put forth the actual realization of the law of value, which amounts to saying the complete real subsumption of social labor into capital. This is possible, however, only in terms of the dialectic of the classes, only as a moment of class struggle. At this point, all the variants of the socialist utopia, both the objectivist ones (socialism as the socialization of the means of production and the rationalization of command) and the subjectivist ones (the new mode of production, cooperation, participation, comanagement, and so forth), are put in crisis, because the law of value is never realized except by at the same time shattering  itself apart, imposing at an extremely high level the new antagonism among capitalist labor, command (however legitimated), and the set of productive social forces of the proletariat.'
(Labor of Dionysus, pp.205-6)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2017)

Both Castro and Krushchev came close to Bernie Sanders' Impossible Trident before Sanders was used by the Democrats to invoke it:

'Reading the speech in Pitsunda, Kruschev was astonished  by its peroration. Castro had said, "The United States sponsored the attack because it cannot forgive us for achieving a socialist revolution under their noses." This was the first time in public that the Cuban had called his movement "socialist." The Chairman felt that tactically it "didn't make much sense" because it "narrowed the circle of those he could count on for support against the invasion." '
(Beschloss, op cit pp. 118-9)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

The CIA knew that the Cuban rebels could not make it to the mountains to establish guerrilla warfare. The Whitewater controversy links to McDougal and the Argyle Patent, not far from Chappaqua, New York. Therefore, the JFK link is the Aden Emergency of Oct 1963

Argyle Patent / McDougal
http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~chevaud/dutoit/images/mcdougal.pdf

Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders
Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders - Wikipedia
'....Aden....'

Aden Emergency
Aden Emergency - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tweeting the Right Tweet

We thus scrutinize the chron for mid-October 1963, which links to Nasser's pan-Arab nationalism, and the events happening then inside the JFK administration.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tweeting the Right Tweets

Sutherland, John Jr.
SUTHERLAND, JOHN, JR. | The Handbook of Texas Online| Texas State Historical Association (TSHA)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

While scrutinizing the October 1963 JFK chron, an interesting entry comes up for Nov 12:

Ón Halloween night, Barghoorn had met Kohler's deputy Walter Stoessel for drinks and was returned to the Metropole Hotel by a U.S. Embassy driver. As he walked in, a young Russian thrust a roll of old newspapers into his hands. KGB agents handcuffed him and took him away. On Tuesday, November 12, the Soviets announced that he had been ärrested as a spy."

Barghoorn had served in the Moscow Embassy with Kohler in the 1950s....Kohler cabled Rusk that Barghoorn's arrest was probably in "retaliation" for the FBI's arrest ion New York two days earlier of Igor Ivanov, a Soviet undercover agent.....Notes: Zorin deliversNSK-JFK 10/10/63 letter: Kohler-Rusk 10/10/63, JFKL. JFK-NSK draft by State and Bundy inscription, 1-20/63 is in JFKL.

Furious about the arrest, Kennedy asked Bundy to make sure that Barghoorn was actually innocent  of espionage. Richard Helms reported back that the professor had "no ties to the CIA or Army " '
(Beschloss, The Crisis Years, pp. 660-1)

Actually, 12 Nov 1963 links to both the CIA and Army, when considering Oswald's note to FBI's Hosty and the lepidoptera link we have already posted in this thread for 9 mi. from Edwin Walker's birthplace at Center Point, Texas on the same day. This also links to Che Guevara and CIA's Ted Shackley (aka Blond Ghost).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Should read ' 10/20/63 is in JFKL'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

JFK October 1963 Chron

'In March 1963, Bundy gave the President a CIA report on "what we know at this moment on nuclear capabilities in the UAR [Egypt] and Israel. It is clearly not enough and we are pushing ahead on arranging for another inspection of the Israeli activities." By October, Kennedy was irritated with the Israelis for failing to live up to their half of the secret bargain: Americans were not gaining sufficient access to their nuclear installations.
....
A mandarin Catholic born in 1901, Diem had once studied for the priesthood....A growing number of generals and citizens objected to what they thought was Diem's dabbling in military matters....They hated his preemptory younger brother and principal advisor, Ngo Dinh Nhu, and Nhu's wife, an elegant tigress who demanded the substitution of Catholic stricture for traditional Buddhist laws on marriage, sex, and divorce.

Three days after Kennedy's election in 1960, a group of colonels staged an unsuccessful coup. George Carver of the CIA believed they "wanted to preempt any risk that a new Catholic American President might throw the full weight of American support" behind Diem.'
(Beschloss, op cit p. 651)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

'On Friday, November 1, Lodge went to the Presidential Palace....While Lodge was speaking with Diem, Conein brought a pistol, hand grenades. a radio, and a bag containing the South Vietnamese equivalent of $42,000 to the Headquarters of the Saigon Joint general Staff. General Minh told Conein, "In case we fail, you're going with us."....Rebel troops captured the Presidential Palace the next day....Diem and Nhu were hustled from a Catholic church into an armored personnel carrier. As the vehicle paused before a railroad crossing, the brothers were shot and repeatedly stabbed to death.'
(Beschloss, pp. 656-7).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2017)

'Through a network of four prominent Corsican gangsters based in Vientiane, Phnom Penh, and Saigon, Levet used Zoile's airline to move morphine base from the Golden Triangle to seaports in Thailand and Indochina....In 1955 South Vietnam's President Diem closed most of Saigon's opium dens and announced his determination to eradicate the drug traffic. Denied secure access to Saigon, the Corsican air smugglers had to devise an elaborate set of routes, transfers and drop zones, which complicated their work and restricted the amount of narcotics they could ship. However, only three years later Diem's chief advisor, Ngo Dinh Nhu, reopened the dens to finance his secret police and became a silent partner in a Corsican charter airline.
....
On November 19, 1959, Vietnamese police raided a remote dirt runway near Ban Me Thuot in the Central Highlands shortly after a twin-engine Beechcraft belonging to Rene Enjabal landed carrying 293 kilos of Laotian opium. After arresting the pilot and three henchmen waiting at the airstrip, the Vietnamese impounded the aircraft. With the loss of his plane, Enjabal had no alternative. Within several months he was flying for the man who in all probability was the architect of his downfall -- Francisi. The Vietnamese had taken no legal action against Enjabal and released the pilot,Desclerts, after a relatively short jail term. Desclerts returned to France and reportedly continued working with Corsican syndicates  to ship bulk quantities of heroin to the United States.'
(McCoy, The Politics of Heroin, pp. 297-8)

Ban Me Thuot links the Christian and Missionary Alliance workers kidnapped by the Viet Cong, 30 May 1962, while 8702 & 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan links the Christian and Missionary Alliance to the Clinton mafia and the Bedford Heroin Rally. This is also the Paducah, Kentucky link to the Christian and Missionary Alliance and uranium refining.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nuclear Inspections

Once again we see that familial DNA matters. Carrie Arilla Neff Hubaker links the game-players for both abortionist and nuclear scientist:

Megatons to Megawatts
Megatons to Megawatts Program - Wikipedia
'....Thomas Neff....In 1993, the agreement was signed and initiated by President Bill Clinton....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thomas Neff for nuclear energy links to David Neff from the JFK files:
SessionKilled
(the URL number is 1332412)

' 7/13/78

From: Neff, David

To: Blackmer

Subjects: Nictschke, Bill; Baniotes, Guy; New Orleans, 544 Camp St.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Returning the the same search, a new URL number is inplace in the JFK files:
JFK Full Results
(The new URL number is 1328408/jfksnew.txt


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

The URL in post #592 is functional at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

The address, 544 Camp Street, New Orleans is near to the Port of New Orleans, and may be a Naval link.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2017)

'If the Ottawa formula had no widespread impact in Europe outside Bonn, it had dramatic impact in Washington.I doubt whether Kennedy who supposed he was only mentioning a remote possibility to be considered if conventional needs were ever met realized the energies he had released. For the idea of a multilateral force -- MLF as it was soon familiarly known -- met a number of internal problems in our own policy. Though it served no strictly military function (some military men looked much askance on the idea of mixed-manning and the Joint Chiefs of Staff never liked the MLF), it appealed to the advocates of strategic interdependence as a means of preserving the unity of the deterrent and at the same time of giving NATO allies a nuclear role. Thus very early the MLF acquired a powerful convert in Thomas K. Finletter, our ambassador to NATO, a man of notable strength and clarity of mind and tenacity of purpose.

At the same time the MLF attracted advocates of economic partnership because it brought new and urgent pressure on the European governments to move toward federation. The reason for this was that the only body to which we would possibly yield our nuclear veto was the government of a united Western Europe. So long as the American veto remained, the MLF could never seem much more than a rather transparent public relations attempt to meet a supposed European demand for muclear equality. But, if the MLF could help bring Monnet's United States of Europe into existence, it would at last bring the strategic and economic strains in our Atlantic thought into harmony.

Thus, the Europeanists, whether tending toward interdependence, like Finletter, or toward partnership, like Ball, began to see in the MLF a useful vehicle -- in time (the [italics]) vehicle -- for resolving the contradictions of our Atlantic policy. The MLF group -- those who disagreed called it a cabal -- became a resourceful and tireless lobby within the government, turning out a steady flow of well-reasoned documents in support of the proposal and carrying the case with ingenuity and zeal to the Europeans themselves.

Though their primary concern was political, they received unexpected support in the summer of 1962 when a Navy study, in which Admiral Claude V. Ricketts was a leading figure, pronounced the MLF technically feasible. The Army and the Air Force, to which the MLF offered no role, continued negative.'
(Schlesinger AM, A Thousand Days, pp. 854-5)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2017)

The JFK-Amery link is more than simply an aviation link, and it is here that Schlesinger misleads readers:

'Skybolt was an extraordinarily intricate device, which from the start some in the Pentagon regarded with dubiety. But the British, the Air Force and Douglas Aircraft, to whom manufacture was confided, kept up a steady flow of optimism. In the fall of 1961 McNamara, after a careful review and despite cautions from the scientists as well as from David Bell and Carl Kaysen,decided to let the program go ahead; presumably evidence was incomplete, and he had enough fights on his hands with the Air Force already.

One day in January 1962 Kennedy wondered out loud at luncheon with Julian Amery, the British Minister of Aviation, whether Skybolt would ever work. Amery, much upset, responded that it was the basis of British nuclear defense; if anything happened, it could have far-reaching effects on Anglo-American relations. The President assured him that the United States was doing everything possible to make the project succeed. After the Air Force took Amery out to Douglas Aircraft on a tour of inspection,, he returned to London well satisfied that Skybolt had a future.

Work on Skybolt in the early months of 1962 involved more money and less progress than anyone had supposed, and by August McNamara's cost-effectiveness studies convinced him that further investment would be a mistake'
(Schlesinger AM, A Thousand Days, p. 858)

Firstly, Amery's daughter links to the Boteler line for Admiralty, which is the naval connection:

www.thepeerage.com/p25614.htm

Julian Amery
Julian Amery - Wikipedia
'....Balliol....'

Things Chapman Pincher Apparently Did Not Knnow

Not only does Amery's Balliol link to British MI5 for Roger Hollis, Amery was MI6. Furthermore, Balliol also links to Joshua Reynold's father, which is the link to Clinton employee Joshua Reynolds DNA and that same familial DNA at these two Michigan addresses:

1.) 8702 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan.

2.) 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan

The two Michigan addresses link precisely Paducah, Kentucky as well as Rector DNA. Rector DNA completes the circle for the British MI6 link at Oliver Springs, Tennessee: it is the Rector-Boteler link, the "hidden" naval link that Chapman Pincher did not know about. Pincher came close, very close, when he recorded the Swiss name of Paul Ruegg in his book, Too Secret Too Long.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2017)

The two Michigan addresses above, are also the link to CIA employee Isham DNA, Roane County, Tennessee, as well as Mamie Isham Lincoln. Wyoming County, New York is the Isham link to the Queen of England for the honey producer, Isham. Thus, Langsroth bee-hives link to the Bouvier-Langsroth connections in Pennsylvania and elsewhere..


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2017)

Francis A. Drexel married Emma Bouvier, daughter of Michael Bouvier, who was....

Francis Anthony Drexel
Francis Anthony Drexel - Wikipedia
'....Michael Bouvier, paternal great-great grandfather of Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis nee Bouvier....'

Francis A. Drexel also married Hannah Jane Langsroth, thus the bee-keeper connections in Philadelphia:

L. L. Langsroth
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._L._Langsroth


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2017)

'Mr. King, in the Beekeeper's Magazine, spoke of a carload of honey shipped to New York by Messrs. Newman & Son, of Peoria, N.Y and myself, as it stood piled up on the sidewalk in front of Messrs. Thurber's store, as being the handsomest lot of honey ever brought to New York. Yet, this same pile of honey owed its fine appearance to having been built upon wax foundation whose use for surplus he had severely condemned only the fall before. It was some of this lot of honey which found its way to the Queen's table, giving it a place in the menu of the titled aristocracy of Great Britain, thereby helping to open up a foreign market for the surplus product of our apiaries. C.R. Isham, Peoria, Wyoming County, New York.'
(American Bee Journal, 3 Jan 1882, Vol XVIII, pp. 120-1)_


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2017)

The USMB fascists are at work, though so are we. The deleted post in a VA thread, supposedly off-topic, was for Belmont Nursing Home, Madison, Wisconsin and the theft of patient's prescriptions.  Such USMB fascism will not suffice as a book-burning weapon-tool, because it will simply go elsewhere in cyberspace and in three dimensions.
************************************************************************************

Bugliosi gets intense with his one-shooter JFK model, without ever seemingly putting to question the evolution into the idea of a one-party conspiracy, which is impossible.

We thus schizoanalyze the Book Depository passages, because Bugliosi does not seem to see the potential for contradiction:

'Undoubtedly, a fact that has contributed greatly to the confusion about men on the upper floors is that three Book Depository employees -- Harold Norman, Bonnie Ray Williams, and James Jarman --  were watching the presidential motorcade go by from the fifth floor (Norman and Williams at the double-windows directly below the sniper's nest window Oswald was at, Jarman at the double-window immediately to their west) and no Dealey Plaza witness who happened to see them or Oswald in these windows before the shooting commenced would have had any reason at all to make a mental note of exactly who was at what window, and whether they were on the fourth, fifth, or sixth floor. (See the photo section for a photo of Bonnie Ray Williams on the left and Harold Norman on the right in the half-opened double-windows on the southeasternmost side of the fifth floor. The photo, by Dallas Morning News photographer Tom Dillard, was taken within seconds following the third shot. Note that the sniper's nest window, as opposed to the double-windows below, is only one-quarter open -- the bottom quarter).'
(Bugliosi, op cit, p.833)

In Bugliosi's geometry, the premeditation of the shooter to leave only a quarter-window open, presumably to help stifle the sound somewhat, also contradicts the description of Oswald in the window, a description that went out over police radio, and astonishingly included the (weight [italics]) of the shooter in full, glaring sunlight.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2017)

JFK October 1962 Chron

The most recent shooting in a church places it at Tellico Plains, Tennessee, 12 miles from Madisonville, birthplace of Estes Kefauver, and chemical abortion links to Kefauver familial DNA at Alanthus Grove, Missouri.

Like Mohammed's cartoons, Kefauver reeled at the danger of comic books with the one hand, while signing DNA-control documents with the other:

8 Jun 2016 Yale University Library / Comic Book Scare
Yale student curates exhibit about "Senators, Sinners, and Supermen" | Yale University Library

Mind Control Projects Part 3
Mind-Control Projects - MCRAIS
'....Kefauver's Senate Subcommittee on Organized Crime....'

Kefauver Harris Amendment
Kefauver Harris Amendment - Wikipedia
'....strengthened the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's control of experimentation on humans....signed by President Kennedy on 10 Oct 1962....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2017)

The Lee Harvey Oswald autopsy apparently does not mention any blood work, though he was reportedly very calm after the assassination of Kennedy. Oswald's hemartoma is interesting in light of Jack Ruby's cancer.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Schizoanalysis of the Bouvier-Castro Chron
(Links to post #481)

The trajectory goes back to as early as 1921.

'Pseudoautomeris antioquia Schaus [1921] Holotype: one male, Antioquia, Mesopotamia, 5,000 ft.; Antioquia, Santuario 19 Ap 1987 (C.E. Rodriguea G.), Rd., Cali to Buenaventura; Anchicaya 19 Jul 1965, 17 May, 21 Nov 1967; Anchicaya, Dec 1963 (L. and L. Denhez); Peru, Tingo Maria 30 Nov 1951; La Merced, Jan/Feb 1964
....
P. irene irene (Cramer) French Guiana, Camopi 24 Feb 1990 (F. Beneluz)

P. irene arminirene (Strand)

Bolivia, Provincia Hernando Siles, Rd. Sucre to Camiri, 25, 26 28 Feb 1984 (T. Porion)

Ecuador, Rd, Pangayacu to Loreto 13 Aug 1990 (D. Herbin).
(Lamaire, The Saturniidae)

'Castro explained....Cuba's obligations as a sugar producer were taking up too much of the population's time....Their training went into high gear after Fidel Castro's birthday, 13 Aug....visitors dropped in every weekend: either high officials or Fidel Castro.'
(Castaneda, The Life and Death of Che Guevara)

Comparable is lepidoptera chron with Fidel's birthday and Raul's first day as president. Pseudoautomeris is strongly suggestive of CIA's Ted Shackley.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Schizoanalysis of the Bouvier-Castro Chron

Comparing Lee Harvey Oswald's hemartoma with the assassin caterpillar's hematoma-causing toxin:

Lonomia obliqua Assassin Caterpiller
Lonomia obliqua - Wikipedia

As will be shown, the assassin caterpillar also links to human sacrifice.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

'Lonomia rufescens Lemaire, Holotype: one male, Columbia: Valle, Anchicaya, 1000m, Jan 1965 (L. and L. Denhez), Costa Rica, Heredia, Puerto Viejo de Sarapiqui, fincala Selv, 55m (D.H. Janzen), Cartigo Turialba, IICA grounds 21 Mar 1963 (R. Saundera); Puntarenas, 1.8km nw of Rincon, IICA grounds, 3 Mar 1971 (J.P. Donahue, C.L. Hogue)

Lonomia achelous (Cramer), Trinidad, Caparo, Dec (S.M. Klages); Guyana, Georgetown.

Lonomia achelous diabolus Draudt [1929] French Guiana, Piste de Kaw Ap 1985 (S. Boucher)

Lonomia electra Druce [1886] Costa Rica, San Jose Cerro de la Muerte, La Georgina 12 Jun 1963 (C.L. Hogue), Puntarenas, Villa Nelly 11 Aug 1963 (C.L. Hogue), Puntarenas, Monteverde 12/15 Jun 1974 (W.A. Harding, J.A. Donahue); Mexico, Yucatan, Chichen-Itza June (E.C. Welling)

Lonomia venezuelensis Lemaire, Carabobo, Valle de Rio Bordurata 875m 22 Sept 1939 (R. Lichy).;
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thus, the Assassin Caterpillar, Lonomia, also occurs at the sacrificial cenote of Chichen-Itza.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Schizoanalysis of Buglosi's Chapter on Oswald's Lawyer

'Mark Lane, the Pied Piper of conspiracy theorists, was the New York lawyer retained by Lee Harvey Oswald's mother, Marguerite, to represent her son's interests before the Warren Commission, a representation that the Commission did not allow. Through his lectures and best-selling 1966 book, Rush to Judgment, Lane has been by far the most persistent and audible single voice in turning the American people against the Warren Commission's conclusions.
....
Lane was the slickest and most voluble of the early left-wing groups of writers, and the KGB (per copies of documents from KGB files spirited out of Russia by a KGB defector in 1992) even contributed two thousand dollars, through an intermediary whose association with the KGB Lane was probably unaware of, to Lane's efforts. Five hundred dollars of it paid for his trip to Europe in early 1964 to spread his conspiracy gospel, where, unlike the United States, political assassinations resulting from a conspiracy, rather than a lone gunman. are the rule rather than the exception.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, pp. 1000-1)

Vince Foster died on 20 Jul 1993.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

If the URL is non-functional, search www. for "Mark Lane and the KGB Google Groups" to retrieve the webpage:
Google Groups
'This Machine Kills Fascists
....On page 223, The Sword and the Shield provides the KGB's account of its efforts to blame the Jonestown tragedy on the CIA, although remarkably, the book fails to mention that Mark Lane was the lawyer for Jonestown.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Bugliosi does not mention that the KGB defector defected to the British. 

Obviously, the Assassin Caterpillar, Lonomia achelous occurs both at Jonestown and at Georgetown, Guyana, though the collector is not named. in Lemaire's book. S.M. Klages collects it in Trinidad, and this Klages link is the DNA link to the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute-Harriman Railroad, mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Schizoanalysis of the Bouvier-Castro Chron

'Like Lenin, Mao, and other great revolutionaries, Castro was not a son of the working class. His orphaned father, Angel Castro y Argiz, had left Spain at thirteen t live with an uncle in the Mayari region of Cuba. The American presence was  more intense in this district than almost anywhere else on the island, thanks largely to the United Fruit Company, which in 1954 helped the CIA to evict the leftist Guatemalan government of President Jacobo Arbenz GUzman after he threatened expropriation of the firm's Guatemalan holdings.

Angel laid track for a United Fruit railway, rented some of the company's land, and peddled merchandise from (finca [italics]) to (finca[italics]). He used the profits to became a landowner in Oriente province, but what Fidel Castro later professed to remember was the "shame" of growing up a citizen of an American-dominated "pseudo-republic." '
(Beschloss, The Crisis Years, p. 92)

In Beschloss' two paragraphs are the link to Bouvier previously mentioned for lepidoptera, the CIA's Ted Shackley as "Blond Ghost" for Pseudoautomeris, and Automeris excreta linking Jacobo Arbenz.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bugliosi does mention the defector Mitrokhin:

'The issue of Nosenko's credibility as a bona fide defector was virtually laid to rest by the publication, in 1999, of the book The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive and the Secret History of the KGB by British author Christopher Andrew and his coauthor Vasili MItrokhin, who had worked for years in the foreign intelligence archives of the KGB. Before defecting to Britain through the British SIS in 1992, Mitrokhin spent over a decade making notes and transcripts of these highly classified files, which he smuggled out of the archives and kept beneath the floor in his dacha.'
(Bugliosi, Reclaiming History, p.1253)

Bugliosi fails to mention that Mark Lane was the lawyer for Jonestown. This does not seem to be an oversight, for Jim Jones links to someone still alive who remembers Jones's link to Kamook Banks and the $20,000 loan from Jones's congregation in California: Leonard Peltier.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

It was also convenient for Bugliosi not to go further, especially since Peltier links to the shoot-out at Jumping Bull's in 1975:

'Internal KGB documents provided by Mitrokhin showed that the KGB viewed Nosenko's defection as a serious setback, made every effort to discredit him after he defected, and added him to its list of "particularly dangerous traitors" to be assassinated abroad if the effort would not carry an unacceptable risk. In 1975, the KGB actually found a gangster willing to kill Nosenko for $100,000, but before the contract killer could earn his fee, he was arrested for other crimes.'
(Bugliosi, p.1253)

Bugliosi does not give the source for the contract killer. The chron aligns with the arrest of Leonard Peltier after escaping from Brando's motor-home. Which came first?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

In Reclaiming History, Bugliosi will only go as far as is convenient. An example is his treatment of James Jesus Angleton:

'Nosenko ran into immediate credibility problems because Anatoliy Golitsyn, a KGB agent who had defected to the West in early 1962, got the ear of James Jesus Angleton, the CIA's legendary chief of counterintelligence whom David Atlee Phillips referred to as the "CIA's answer to the Delphic Oracle: seldom seen, but with an awesome reputation nurtured over the years by word of mouth and intermediaries padding out of his office with pronouncements which we seldom professed to understand fully but accepted on faith anyway."
....
However, he also fed Angleton and the CIA some unintentional misinformation that sprang from his paranoid tendencies -- for example, that as part of the KGB's effort at global deception, the Sino-Soviet split and the Prague Spring in Czechoslovakia were merely charades to deceive the United States.'
(Bugliosi, p.1250)

Here Bugliosi is covering for Angleton, who did not believe in the Sino-Soviet split. Furthermore, Bugliosi never has the stones to pursue the implications and suspicions that Angleton was actually the mole (Winks, Cloak and Gown). By not mentioning what MI5's Roger Hollis was doing all this time, Bugliosi deflects the link to the Clinton mafia.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mark Lane ran into the jungle rather than drink cyanide kool-aid. This is likely the closest he came to being stung by a Lonomia:

The Legend of Pine Ridge
legendofpineridge.blogspot.com/2008/01/mark-lane-aimster-attorney.html


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

List of JFK Assassination Records Missing from the Archives -- Billy Kelly

10. The CIA's study of the 20 Jul 1944 attempt to kill Hitler to be adopted for use against Castro. as mentioned by Desmond FitzGerald in his 23 Sept 1963 briefing of the Joint Chiefs of Staff is the subject of a FOIA lawsuit by the Assassination Archives and Research Center (AARC).

35. The JMWAVE NPIC records and other NPIC assassination records were, according to NPIC secretary, boxed and at the orders of Robert Kennedy sent to the Smithsonian  Institute instead of the NARA.

A quick look at the files reveals that, at a minimum, the ARRB was unable to obtain the full assassination-related records for 1963 and other relevant dates for Angleton's CI-SIG unit, the CIA Office of Security, the signals/communications intelligence section Staff D, the Miami CIA station, the Mexico City CIA station, and similar documents within NSA, Army Intelligence, ONI, Marine Intelligence, and Customs. Virtually all of the AMOT records are missing, as well as the related units AMCHEER and AMFAST.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Missing:

Oswald's original New York school records

Oswald's original New York court records

Oswald's original New York psychiatric records

 LHO's Louisiana State Hospital application

Sergio Aracha Smith's map of Dealey Plaza sewer system

The source of the 12:45 subject description

Original data used for the Neutron Activation Analysis

Identity of person who signed Oswald's name on Atomic Museum register

74-page transcript of Angleton's Church Committee testimony

Complete Albert Schweitzer College file on Oswald

Over 39,000 files from Angleton's secret collection

Office of Naval Intelligence files on Oswald

De Mohrenschildt's CIA affiliate personnel file (destroyed Nov 1964)

Forrest Sorrel's notebook

Oswald's note to Hosty ordered destroyed two days after his death by Gordon Shanklin


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2017)

Mole Campbell and the claim that Russia wishes to control the uranium market is also linked to Paducah's plant, already posted: The enrichment occurs only after the order is confirmed.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2017)

21 Nov 2017 Brucella abortus New Jersey
https://www.cdc.gov/media/release/2017/p1121-contaminated-raw-milk.html

Brucellosis Report by Bouvier
Bouvier G, (1947) Observations sur les malades du gibier en 1946, Schw. Arch. f. Thk 89: 240-254

We note here that brucellosis skyrocketed in Peru in 1967, the year of publication of Report from Iron Mountain.

'At the time, Lane was trying to represent the interests of Oswald and Oswald's mother to the Commission. Even early in 1967, "the official list of secret Commission documents then being held in a National Archives vault included at least seven FBI files on Lane, which were classified on supposed grounds of 'national security.' Among these secret Bureau reports were 'Mark Lane, Buffalo appearances." '
(Waldron and Hartmann, Legacy of Secrecy, p. 357)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2017)

Raw milk contaminated with bacteria could make people sick, officials warn


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2017)

Tracking the Automeris-Pseudoautomeris chron, there is another Bouvier connection. Mazaruni-Potaro refers to rivers:

'Automeris amoena amoena (Boisduval) [1875], Boisduval and Draudt [1929], Boisduval, Bouvier and Riel [1931], Guyana, Kartabo, Mazaruni-Potaro (H. Fleming 1945 as A. pictus); Fleming H.,The Satrunioidae (moths) of British Guiana and Carapito, Venezuela, Zoologica 34: 19-20.

Automeris cecrops pamina (Neumoegen) [1882] Nuemoegen, Bouvier, and Riel [1931] McDunnough [1938], Arizona, Prescott 8 May 1975 (M. van Buskirk), Nogales, 26 Jun 1903 (Oslar).'
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2017)

But the Klages connection to Bouvier is also in Guyana, linking Kaiser Wilhelm Institute-Harriman Railroad to Ludwig Klages interest at the institute, in handwriting analysis and blue-eyed Gypsy twins:

'Automeris cinctistricta (R. Felder and Rogenhofer) [1906] Guyana, Mazaruni-Potaro Ap 1908 (S.M. Klages) Tumatumari.

A. oiticae Lemaire, Columbia, Mesopotamia 5500m(Antioquia); Valle, Tokio 1 Mar 1975 (L. and L. Denhez) At Calima and Tokio, this species is sympatric with A. denhezorum and A. abdominalis.

A. watsoni Lemaire, French Guiana, Saint Georges 19/24 Nov 1973 (JT Betz), Route de Cayenne a Regina Km #62 (Auberge des Orpailleurs) 22 Nov 1994 (H. de Toulgoet, J. Navatte).'
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)

Th last entry would link Mertz heroin for Automeris and CIA's Ted Shackley for Pseudoautomeris (for the Che Guevara link).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

'Aside from protecting CIA operations, Cord Meyer had an additional, personal reason to stifle further journalistic prying into JFK's life and death. In 1967, the American public was still eight years away from the first news reports of any extramarital affair by JFK, but Meyer's ex-wife had been one of JFK's more regular mistresses....She was also the sister-in-law of JFK's good friend, Washington Post editor Ben Bradlee.
....
In 1972, Cord Meyer tried to suppress the publication of The Politics of Heroin in Southeast Asia by Alfred McCoy, which noted the drug trafficking of Santo Trafficante and associates of Manuel Artime.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp. 391-2)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

'In some ways, the Cuban exiles getting into drug trafficking and arms smuggling in 1967 were simply continuing an already established tradition....Trafficante and his organization were no doubt happy to add such seasoned men to their drug network. Within a few years, this new exile influx would accelerate a major shift in the Mafia's heroin and cocaine networks, leading to new CIA exile drug sandals in the 1970s and 1980s. But in 1967, the usual French Connection heroin routes through Mexico City and port cities like Montreal and New Orleans were still going strong. Because of Michael Mertz's political and intelligence ties, he had not yet been arrested for the earlier Fort Benning bust, so his allies in Montreal and Mexico were free to prosper.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp.448-9)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

It is not known if Automeris will eat coca plants, though it does eat corn. According to Russian and French spellings, the name Venediktov links to Lemaire's Saturniidae:

'Automeris chacona cochabambae Lemaire, Bolivia, Provinica Chapare, Paracti 2200m 1/5/Feb 1976 (L.E. Pena G)

Automeris io Fabricius, Florida, Sarasota County, Sarasota (N. Venedictoff); Lee County (off Highway 867) Sanibel Island 25 Mar 1974

Hirpida gaujoni (Dognin) Ecuador (Oriente) Napo Rd., Tulcan to La Bonita, Sebundoi 2600m 11/15 Sept 1977 (L.E. Pena; Rd. Lumbaqui to Baeza, Puente Azuela 1530m 1 Ap 1976 (N. Venedictoff).'
(Lemaire, The Saturniidae)

Note that the date is not given for when Venedictoff was in Florida, though the Venedicctoff's did have a garden in Quito, Ecuador.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

A possible media connection is Echo Moscow:

Alexei Venediktov
Alexei Venediktov - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

www. for the Lemaire-Bouvier connection in Vermont:

Husband: Thomas Lemaire

Wife: Eliza Bouvier

Married 1909, St. Albans, Vermont, USA

If CIA's El Indio, aka David Morales was sent to South America in 1967, then for Ted Shackley aka Blond Ghost (as Pseudoautomeris), there were three new species discovered in 1967, and Lemaire and Venedictoff are implicated:

Three New Species of Pseudoautomeris from Ecuador and Peru, 1967
https://www.researchgate.net/public...e_Ecuador_an_overview_Lepidoptera_Saturniidae


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

These South American moths link to the day Lee Harvey Oswald delivered the note to Hosty's office and the capture of a buck moth (Hemileuca) nine miles from the birthplace of Edwin Walker, on 12 Nov 1963.

Meroleuca Lemaire and Venedictoff 1989
Meroleuca (Meroleucoides) rectilineata - Wikispecies
'....Hemileucinae....Hemileuca....'

Hemileucinae
Hemileucinae - Wikispecies

Apparently, Nadia Venedictoff is the female entomologist at Sarasota and Ecuador.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

'Helms's career was finished if the Garrison investigation, or the media coverage of it, exposed his unauthorized attempts to eliminate Fidel Castro, or any ties between CIA operations and JFK's murder. There were only a few staff members in the CIA who knew those secrets, and to whom Helms could turn for help and advice. In late February, 1967, Desmond FitzGerald was still the Deputy Director for Plans, though his health and energy continued to decline. David Morales was on temporary assignment in South America, before joining Ted Shackley in Laos.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp. 398-9)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

Pseudoautomeris Bouvier, the genus was captured near the site of the doctor, Che Guevara's capture, although some years later.

The Emergence of French Medical Entomology / Eugene-Louis Bouvier (1856-1944)
europepmc.org/articles/PMC2449474

Nicolas Bouvier is added to the file:

Nicolas Bouvier / Japan, Afghanistan, Switzerland
O-worldcat.org.novacat.nova.edu/identities/Iccn-n50045308/


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

22 Nov 2017  21 Pounds of Heroin/Fentanyl Seized at Cincinnati
www.wlwt.com/article/watch-live-police-give-update-of-major-drug-bust-21-pounds-of-fentanylheroin-seized/13857406


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

It is not possible to post the URL, it must be searched:  "Impeaching Clinton (Clinton Louisiana)" which is the link to Lee Harvey Oswald and the Louisiana State Hospital. This connection is also the Mary Sherman / David Ferrie connection, because Sherman studied cases of polio in Feliciana Parish.
mcadams.posc.mu.edu/clinton1.htm


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2017)

" I turned to the left to look in the back seat -- the president was slumped. He had said nothing. Almost simultaneously as I turned I was hit and knew I was hit badly."

A shot this rapid is outside the abilities of a Carcano.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

For the Neff trajectory, a Yahoo search "David Neff 1978 New Orleans", the reader can see the website, though cannot access it:
larc.tulane.edu/sites.default/files/larc/docs
'....Neff, Bertha Perreand....Marshal for the New Orleans district by President Cleveland....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

The Neff trajectory links Clay Shaw's involvement at the Port of New Orleans to Clay Neff:

gnoinc.org/industry-sectors/international-trade/
'....Clay Neff, General Operations Manager, Chevron North America....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Note that the lawsuit was dismissed in 1978, the year of the Neff-Blackmer communique:

Clay Shaw
Trial of Clay Shaw - Wikipedia

Carrie Arilla Neff Hubaker links the DNA to the Clinton mafia.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Clay Shaw - Wikipedia
'....in 1978....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bugliosi does not link S.M. Klages, already mentioned in the thread, to the Audubon connection for Clay Shaw:

'Shaw was also an integral force in the restoration of the French Quarter, one of the sixteen homes he restored being the 1821 residence of the noted naturalist, John James Audubon.
....
The office of the New Orleans  district attorney gave an immediate cachet to their allegations.  Down to New Orleans came Mark Lane and Penn Jones, Richard Popkin, Tom Katen and Vincent Salandria. Edward Jay Epstein, William Turner and Jones Harris, Harold Weisberg and David Lifton, Mary Ferrell, Mae Brussel, Richard E. Sprague, Raymond Marcus, Allan Chapman and social satirist, Mort Sahl, among others, to volunteer their services in aid of the investigation.'
(Reclaiming History, Jim Garrison's Prosecution of Clay Shaw and Oliver Stone's Movie JFK, pp.1350-1)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Already shown, S.M. Klages collected the assassin caterpillar in Trinidad, and another collector found it at Georgetown, Guyana. Another Klages is known for an antbird (Klages's Antbird), but S.M. Klages is also linked to ornithology. The reader can attempt to retrieve this site:

One Hundred and Thirty-Five Years of Avifaunal...-Alice...
www.alice.cnptia.embrapa.br/bitstream/doc/976067/1/RBO211art4.pdf
'....previously been collected from the region by S.M. Klages, when collecting....'

Thus, Mark Lane in Guyana and visiting Clay Shaw in New Orleans links to Audubon and S.M. Klages for ornithology.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

The reader can verify the anomaly by a Yahoo search: "S.M. Klages Carnegie."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Lancaster University, UK, has the abstract linking S.M. Klages ornithology in Brazil.  "One Hundred and Thirty-Five Years of Avifaunal Surveys Around Santarem, Central Brazilian Amazon."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Much closer to CIA operations in Miami is another link to Audubon, and Geiger is a medical link to U.S. Navy's Project Chatter and the "Flowers of Flight" aka truth serum experiments. These indeed link back to Germany for scopolamine chemistry linked to Geiger familial DNA. There is thus the question as to which fountain in Germany David Sanchez Morales is photographed at.

Mitchell Wolfson Family Foundation
audubonhouse.com/mitchell-wolfson-family-foundation
'....impending destruction of the Geiger home, influenced by local folklore surrounding John James Audubon's connection to the home....'

Thus, Clay Shaw at the Audubon house is a Project Chatter link to New Orleans and Key West.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

This photo of David Sanchez Morales at the fountain was apparently 1946, one year before Project Chatter began at Bethesda, Maryland:

educationforum.ipbhost.com/topic/20583-david-morales/


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

U.S. Navy's Project Chatter link is Philipp Lorenz Geiger

Philipp Lorenz Geiger
Philipp Lorenz Geiger - Wikipedia

Philipp Lorenz Geiger served his apothecary apprenticeship in the town that burned accused witches.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2017)

We have already mentioned the 544 Camp Street, New Orleans address. A Clay Shaw search at
educationforum.ibphost.com/search/
retrieves the thread entitled, "The Dual Life of Albert Osborne": 'A good friend of Clay Shaw who alerted Shaw and the FBI about 544 Camp Street address on an Oswald flyer. Is this part of the lost period that John Newman talks about in his book, where the FBI says it could not locate Oswald?'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

The Texas State Book Depository was owned by D. H. Byrd, who also founded the Louisiana Civil Air Patrol linking Lee Harvey Oswald. At Wikitree, one Mallie (Byrd) Johnson, wife of John McClure Johnson, father of (private) daughter, links to Tennessee at Roane County for the Watts Bar nuclear connection already mentioned.in the thread. Harriman and Oliver Springs are to the northeast, the links to the CIA, British MI5 &6 and the Clinton mafia via employees.

One year after Clay Shaw 1978 case closure, Clinton-McDougal began Whitewater in Arkansas.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bugliosi does not mention the Neff connection to big oil, though Garrison is right under its nose:

'News of his secret investigation first surfaced n February 17, 1967, in the New Orleans States-Item when reporter Rosemary James disclosed that Garrison had spent $8,000 in three months sending members of his staff to Texas, Washington, D.C. and elsewhere, running down leads on the assassination. On February 24, one week later, Garrison, in a press conference after lunch at the Petroleum Club in New Orleans, and after the expenditure of only the aforementioned $8,000 in investigative travel expenses, announced, "My staff and I solved the case weeks ago." '
(Bugliosi, p.1365)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

On the trajectory that links the TSBD for Byrd's ownership, another Byrd connection comes though in the case of Frank Odom:

'2. Near the beginning of Oliver Stone's film, a woman named Rose Cherami is shown being thrown out of a moving car on a country road, then pleading with her attendants on her hospital bed, "They're going to kill Kennedy. Please call somebody."
....
To conspiracy theorists, Melba Christine Marcades, aka (along with fourteen other aliases) Rose Cherami, has been, for years, almost as much a part of the lore and mythology of the assassination as the grassy knoll itself.....But what Stone depicted was not quite what happened.

The man most familiar with Cherami's story, the late Francis Fruge, was a Louisiana State Police officer when around 10:00 PM on the evening of  20 Nov 1963( two days before the assassination) he was called to the emergency ward of the Moosa Memorial Hospital in Eunice, Louisiana, by Mrs. Louise Guillary, the administrator of the hospital. Cherami, age 39, was under the influence of drugs and had been brought to the hospital by Frank Odom, a longtime resident of the area whom Fruge knew. Cherami had been hitchhiking when she was struck by Odom's car. It happened on Highway 190, a strip of road "extending from Opelousas, birthplace of Jim Bowie, to the Texas border where a gas station more than likely doubled as a brothel."
....
Cherami "had taken all of her clothes off" and was "what we would call 'climbing the walls,' scratching herself, and I recognized it right away as withdrawals....from drugs," Fruge told the HSCA.'
(Reclaiming History, pp. 1381-2)

There is a Byrd link to Odom at Wikitree:

Mary Lucille (Byrd) Odom, Franklin, Alabama.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Wikitree for Byrd has a JFK entry:

John Allen Byrd, b. Bossier Parish, Louisiana, 9 Aug 1866, d. 22 Nov 1937, Shreveport, Louisiana.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jefferson Morley's new book, The Ghost, on James Jesus Angleton shows that Angleton looked the other way as Israel built its nuclear program, and as it 'procured' enriched uranium by stealing it from USG sources. The only source would have been that from the Paducah, Ky. gaseous diffusion plant in Kentucky already mentioned in the thread.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Surprisingly, the Trade Mart at New Orleans also links to Odom familial DNA:

Times-Picayune 25 May 1979 Obituaries: ' Dr. Joseph D'Antoni....founder of International Trade Mart....American Fruit Co.....pallbearers:....Dr. Charles B. Odom.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Joan Mellen goes into detail on Clay Shaw as well as linking British MI6 and Kim Philby:

Joan Mellen
joanmellen.com./wordpress/2013/10/21/clay-shaw-unmasked-the-garrison-case-corroborated/2/
'....One option that is no longer available -- is giving up.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sartor links to Kerr County, Texas, the birthplace of Edwin Walker. To understand why Bugliosi does not mention Sartor nor Termine in Reclaiming History, Waldron and Hartmann's exceprt:

'Even before Marcello entered prison in 1970, reporters whispered among themselves what they wouldn't print: the the New Orleans godfather was tied to JFK's murder.....In fall 1971, Noyes learned from the Los Angeles chief deputy district attorney that the Senate Judiciary Committee was holding secret hearings on JFK's and Bobby's assassinations, following California Senator George Murphy's remarks that "the killers of John and Robert Kennedy may have acted under orders from someone else." A Murphy aide confirmed the secret hearings to Noyes, who began writing a book about the assassinations, Legacy of Doubt. Most of the media ignored Noyes's book when it was published in 1973, even though it featured new information tying Marcello to JFK's slaying and raised troubling questions about Bobby's murder.

William Sartor was also preparing a book in 1971, writing about Marcello's ties to Martin Luther King's murder. Sartor went to Waco, Texas to interview Sam Termine, a nightclub owner and Marcello lieutenant who had once been Marcello's bodyguard and driver while

 serving as a decorated member of the Louisiana State Police. Sartor was killed the night before his interview with Termine, leaving his manscript unfinished -- but it wasn't until 1992 that the local district attorney ruled Sartor's death a "homicide." '
(Legacy 0of Sscrecy, p. 702)
At Wikitree, there is an entry for William Sartor who died in 1971:

'William Benjamin Sartor b. 10 Dec 1909, Lipan, Hood County, Texas; d. 25 Aug 1971, Cleburne, Johnson County, Texas; husband of Launa Lenora (Fretwell) Purvis, married 2 Jun 1934, De Leon, Texas.

Launa Lenora (Fretwell) Purvis b. 6 May 1910, Ingram, Kerr County, Texas; d. 24 Jan 2007 Stephenhville, Erath County, Texas, married Edgar Claude Purvis 15 May 1971, Ft. Worth, Texas. Launa was a member of DAR (Daughters of the American Revolution)'

If this is the William Sartor mentioned by Waldron and Hartmann, then he was divorced at the time of his murder. Furthermore, Kerr County Texas links Center Point, birthplace of Edwin Walker. The Hemileuca linking to Bouvier familial DNA was captured 9 miles from Walker's birthplace on the day that Oswald (apparently) delivered the note to Hosty's FBI office.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

But viewing William Sartor's death certificate, one sees the signature of "Mary Sartor" which may have been William's wife at the time:

William Benjamin Sartor (1909-1971) - Find A...
' wife's maiden name, Rhoda Self.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

It gets more interesting when we see that Waldron and Hartmann give a reference (#5) right after they write 'ruled Sartor's death a homicide.'(5)

'ref #5 : Congressional investigators later documented that Termine was longtime friends with Lee Harvey Oswald's mother and uncle, Marcello bookie, "Dutz" Murret - HSCA vol. IX, pp. 115-17;  John H. Davis, Mafia Kingfish (New York: Signet, 1989), pp. 140, 448; William F. Pepper, Orders to Kill (New York: Carroll and Graf, 1995) pp. 239, 249, 487.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 826)

So the reader is not sure just where the 1992 ruling is cited.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Interviews with Charles "Dutz" Murret
spartacus-educational.com/JFKmurretC.htm


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Bugliosi does not mention Sartor nor Termine in Reclaiming History. We will link the two Salernos that Bugliosi mentions, to Termine:

1.) 'After serving for the HSCA, Blakey said he was convinced that organized crime specifically Carlos Marcello and Santo Trafficante, had killed Kennedy. But Frank Salerno, Blakey's chief organized-crime investigator on the HSCA, and former New York Police Department detective who had headed up the force's fight against organized crime for twenty years, said, "I have the greatest respect for Robert Blakey, but I cannot join him in his hypothesis." Salerno said that in all his years investigating organized crime, "there was no indication of their involvement [in Kennedy's murder]."

2.) ' Writing in 1969 mob authority Ralph Salerno said that "a man like Meyer Lansky [the mob's financial wizard, true name Maier Suchowljansky] is the equal of any family boss, and the superior of some." '
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp. 1184, 1146, respectively)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Wikitree has an entry:

'Rosa (Termine) Sparacio  d. 1910 Louisiana.'

In another place Wikitree has: 'Rosa Sparacio, wife of Cosimo Salerno/'

So the Sartor-Termine link at Waco, Texas and elsewhere is misleading because of Salerno DNA in Louisiana.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2017)

After 54 years, who is still being protected?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Big Oil's Clay Neff, Chevron North America, links to Carrie Arilla Neff Hubaker DNA line that includes William Barclay "Bat" Masterson..


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Oswald's mother worked at the Methodist mafia's Orphan's Home in Waco, and there is a switch in the story for Oswald visiting his mother either in Waco or Ft. Worth at this point in the story. Clinton DNA is Methodist mafia DNA.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Eugene Louis Bouvier was an entomolgist and carcinologist who wrote Communisme chez le insectes (Communism Among Insects)
Eugène Louis Bouvier - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

The photo of David Sanchez Morales (El Indio) taken by the water fountain is supposedly from 1946 in Germany. The 82nd Airborne was transferred to the American sector of Berlin where it remained stationed until returning to the U.S. on 3 Jan 1946. The date and location of the photo is yet to be verified. A search of German water fountains does not retrieve the location.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

The Morales photo (post #642), however, shows a tree fully leafed out.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

'Hoffa would be released -- but would be prohibited from holding any Teamster office until 1980, leaving Fitzsimmons in control. Hoffa was furious when he learned of the condition, but there was little he could do at the time. He would have to wait for any type of revenge until January 1974, when his tip to government investigators would drag the CIA-Mafia plots and the Kennedy assassination into the Watergate investigation.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p. 713)

'The Argentines, pioneers in everything, were also pioneers in the establishment of an office of coordination of intelligence in the Southern Cone, for which they organized a meeting in Argentina and invited Columbians, Brazilians, Paraguayans, Uruguayans, and Chileans. This was apparently the first multilateral meeting to coordinate repression across borders held by the nascent Condor network, and it took place in Buenos Aires.  This meeting has received relatively little attention from analysts, who usually highlight the official, formal meeting of Condor in Santiago on 1 Nov 1975. Therefore, the February 1974 meeting is of crucial importance. Even though Peru was not at the secret Nov 1975 meeting in Santiago de Chile, there is evidence of its involvement.'
(McSherry, Predatory States: Operation Condor and Covert War in Latin America)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

''In Jul 1976, Pedro Espinoza, DINA operations chief and Condor commander, assigned Townley to coordinate the Letelier assassination and instructed him to recruit anti-Castro terrorists to carry out the actual murder....On 17 Jun 1976 Ferreira testified to a congressional subcommittee chaired by Donald Fraser. In a passionate speech, Ferreira argued that no terrorism of the left had occurred in 4 years and that "the only people who kidnap, torture and kill are the government....terror was aimed at the whole population....it turned against any citizen who had ever had any link with worker's syndicates or trade unions and eventually against the entire population, just in case.
....
Ambassador Siracusa reacted with fury to Ferreira's  testimony, only part of which is produced here. He particularly focused on Ferreira's assertion that Michelini and Gutierrez Ruiz has notified the Uruguayan regime, which then cancelled their passports....The embassy had found records showing that Siracusa had, in fact, spoken to officials of the Uruguayan regime in Ap 1975 about Michelini in the context of an invitation from Senator Edward Kennedy to Michelini to visit the U.S.'
(PS, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

'In a 29 Sept 1975 meeting with Chilean military officials, Kissinger said, "Well, I have read the briefing paper for this meeting and it was nothing bu human rights. The State Department is made up of people who have an advocation for the ministry.  Because there were not enough churches, they went into the Department of State.." Such messages from top U.S. officials made clear U.S. support for Pinochet's destruction of democracy and cruel repression in the name of anticommunism.
....
One secret memorandum to the acting director of the FBI from the legal attache of the U.S. Embassy in Bonn apparently drew on intelligence provided by the 66th Military Intelligence Group in Munich, about Terrugi's antiwar work. This memo requested a search of FBI files on Terrugi as well as on a group with which he was associated, the Chicago Group for the Liberation of the Americas. In their 30 Oct memo....the Chileans lumped them together as radicals.'
(McSherry, PS)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Note that both Gutierrez and Ruiz are mentioned here:

Did the KGB 'Create' Latin America's Liberation Theology?
Did the KGB ‘create’ Latin America’s liberation theology?
'....Gutierrez....Ruiz....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Deliriously, the Catholic schizoid splitting of church and state above, ends up with two theologians.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Like El Indio at the "German" fountain, the 66th Military Intelligence Brigade mentions activation in Germany but does not state locations except those in the U.S.:

66th Military Intelligence Brigade
https://en.wikipedia.irg/wiki/66th_Military_Intelligence_Brigade


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

66th Military Intelligence Brigade - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

We can now introduce another name comparable to Lee Harvey Oswald's apparent use of the alias, Hiddel:

'One member of Austria's stay-behind  network was a former nazi named Wilhelm Hoettl, who was recruited in 1947 by the U.S. Army Counterintelligence Corps. He said that the U.S. had recruited, trained, and supplied former SS personnel and neo-nazis to maintain arms caches and protect them from the Austrian police.'
(Predatory States)

David Sanchez Morales was also recruited to the CIA in 1947.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2017)

The pecking order was Bush, Shackley and Morales:

'Bush also made it clear to the U.S. Attorney General, Edward Levi,  that he was reluctant to help the police with Rosselli's murder, claiming it was because of the CIA's "constraints on  assistance to local law-enforcement authorities....and the [CIA] proscriptions on police functions." The police were asking for basic information that Bush refused to provide, such as the name of the head of the CIA's Miami station in 1963. That was Ted Shackley, then a high CIA official working for Bush, who thus refused to give Shackley's name to the police.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, p.741)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

As an exercise, it would be interesting to track this DNA as close as possible to the Texas School Book Depository:

Wikitree: Mary Allen Byrd, b. Pocahontas County, Virginia.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

There is a Tampa link to Odom:

Wikitree: ' William Eric Odom b. 15 Sept 1971 Tampa, Florida d. 13 Feb 2014 Steubenville, Ohio; mother and father unknown.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Pocahontas, Virginia is in Tazewell County. A certain R. Byrd manages this Pocahontas webpage:

Pocahontas
Free Family Tree, Genealogy and Family History - MyHeritage

A Yahoo search 'wikitree pocahontas odom' will retrieve Richard Odom b. 1822....12 degrees from Pocahontas Rolfe....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yahoo search 'Rebecca Mataoka Pocahontas Rolfe (born Powhatan) - Byrd Web' should retrieve the page managed by R. Byrd.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

There is no doubt that Byrd DNA links to both Texas School Book Depository and to Pocahontas: John Allen Byrd b. 9 Aug 1866 d. 22 Nov 1937, Shreveport, Louisiana..


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

A link to Pocahontas, Virginia which is in Tazewell County, Virginia, is Adam McClintic Byrd, b. unknown d. Richland, Tazewell Co. Virginia, father John Thomas Byrd b. May 1828 Jackson River, Bath Co. Virginia d. 1912 Byrd's Nest, Bath Co. Virginia.


----------



## Baron (Nov 30, 2017)

It is difficult to believe Deep State is happy


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Carlos Marcello was 83 at death, John Thomas Bird was 84.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

There are at least two Byrd links to nuclear power:

1.) Nell Christine (Byrd) Smith b. 1913 Sedalia, Graves Co. Ky. d. 1988 Cushing, Payne Co., Oklahoma.

2.) Sylvia Mae (Byrd) York b. Dehli, Richland Parish, Louisiana, d. Kingston, Roane Co., Tennessee.

Sedalia is just below the enrichment plant that was at Paducah. Roane County is the Watts Bar and Oak Ridge link, as well as CIA Isham employee DNA for Harriman. The Oliver Springs link to British MI5 & MI6 is at Oliver Springs for the Rector-Boteler-Amery line.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Wikipedia for Kingston, Tennessee says, 'A Cherokee village, headed by Chief Tollunteeskee.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Owner of Texas School Book Depository for the Lee Harvey Oswald link to Civil Air Patrol:

David Harold Byrd
David Harold Byrd - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Note that on the wiki David Harold Byrd page, one cannot click on the Dehli part of 'Dehli-Taylor.' This is the Sylvia Mae (Byrd) York connection, because the Dehli field is partly in Richland Parish.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2017)

'Author Larry Hancock found that Customs corroborated Cheramie's information about the Houston and Dallas Mafia families involved, which both "had records or reputations for narcotics [and] white slavery [prostitution]. Everything seemed set for a major heroin bust that could have tied members of Marcello's heroin network. like Ruby and Mertz,  to JFK's assassination. It would have been the third bust in Marcello's South Texas territory in just over a year., following the October 1963 Laredo seizure and the 1952 Houston  seizure bust, and would have dealt a serious blow to Marcello's pipeline. Bobby's Justice Department was still prosecuting the first two seizures, but before it was told about Cheramie's information, the Houston investigation suddenly ground to a halt, for reasons that were never explained.

....
On November 30, 1963, Customs dropped the case, despite having confirmed all of Cheramie's leads. Frustrated, Detective Fruge returned to Louisiana, and Cheramie was left on the streets of Houston. After reviewing all of the available material, we think it likely that someone in the Houston Police Department or Customs called off the investigation in order to protect Marcello's drug network. However, because the investigation closed so quickly, with no arrests, Cheramie was eventually able to resume some of her former contacts. She would lay low for a year, then try once more to get back at the heroin network of Marcello and Mertz -- only to meet a gruesome fate.'
(Legacy of Secrecy, pp. 258-9)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hartmann and Waldron on Newly Released Files


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2017)

The video transfers much info efficiently, mentions a petition regarding the release of files, Trump, Clinton, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2017)

CIA - Mafia Document
graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/national/familyjewels/20070626_ciaandmob.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Shown was the connection between the Dehli Oil Field and nuclear energy. The David Harold Byrd link to Sam Giancana is an intriguing trajectory:

Sam Giancana
Sam Giancana - Wikipedia
'....Sam Giancana relocated to Cuernavaca, Mexico....Phyllis McGuire....Robert Kennedy moved to block the prosecution of the agent....'

David Harold Byrd
spartacus-educational.com/MDByrdDH.htm
'....In November 1963, Byrd left Texas to go on a two-month safari to Africa.'

David Harold Byrd
educationforumibphost.com/topic/8715-david-harold-byrd/?page=2

The Dehli-Taylor oil link is for Clinton Murchison, Sr., and this thread addresses Murchison's ranch in Mexico:

Murchison's Ranch in Mexico
educationforum.ibphost.com/topic/17237-the-murchison-ranch-in-mexico/
'....Acuna....'

But Murchison had several Mexican ranches:

Murchison, Clinton Williams, Sr.
MURCHISON, CLINTON WILLIAMS, SR. | The Handbook of Texas Online| Texas State Historical Association (TSHA)
'....and an assortment of companies serving such leisure activities as hunting, fishing, travel, and gardening.'

So for the Planter's Art, we align Giancana at Cuernavaca with Murchison at Acuna on the north-south axis, the capitalist axis.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Acuna, Mexico
Ciudad Acuña - Wikipedia

Cuernavaca, Mexico
Cuernavaca - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

For those analyzing the JFK assassination, suggested is one text that may lead to hitherto unknown trajectories: Storch, Red Chicago.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Fascism of JFK Forums

1.) Deep Politics Forum: 'Please use ONLY your FIRST and FAMILY names as your USERNAME. Your membership will not be processed if you do not use this format.'

2.) The Education Forum: JFK Debate: 'Sign up with your real name. (This will be your user name).'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Fascism of JFK Forums

3.) Assassinationof JFK.net
forum.assassinationofjfk.net/index.php/topic/685-invalid-usernames/
'Since we now have over 1500 members....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Former KGB Nechiporenko on Lee Harvey Oswald: "Neurotic, but not crazy."

Lee Harvey Oswald apparently applied to the Louisiana State Hospital for employment, though John Neely Bryan was in an asylum:

John Neely Bryan
https://en.wikipedia/org/wiki/John_Neely_Bryan

Formerly the Texas School Book Depository Building
www.readtheplaque.com/plaque/formerly-the-texas-school-book-depository-building
'....John Neely Bryan....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

John Neely Bryan is another Tennessee (Fayetteville) link to Byrd DNA.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Clinton mafia undoubtedly linking to Paducah, Kentucky, correlates with James Jesus Angleton as well as Neutron Activation Analysis for bullet analysis. For a speculative cartography, therefore, valid would be the Kansas link between the Clintons and JFK's bullet analysis, which testimony concerns Dr. John Nichols of the University of Kansas School of Medicine.

One Kansas connection is found on this list:

Clinton Death List
www.wnd.com/2016/08/clinton-death-list-33-most-intriguing-cases/


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Kansas connection is a real estate connection to Whitewater: John Parnell Walker (Resolution Trust Corp, Kansas City), 15 Aug 1993. This trajectory links the Kansas rhizome for Carrie Arilla Neff Hubaker which is both Kansas Neff familial DNA as well as the New Orleans Trade Mart and Chevron Oil North America Neff DNA.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Apparently, Wikipedia does not have a page for John Parnell Walker.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

It does seem that the thread has aligned with Trump's disgust of the Chappaqua Blue Racer, Hillary Clionton. Vince Foster spoke of "a can of worms," which has just been opened. Bryan familial DNA links precisely to 8718 & 8702 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan and precisely to Paducah, Kentucky, recalling that when James Jesus Angleton and cronies stole uranium, the only possible safe place to do so was via the gaseous diffusion plant at Paducah.

Thus, Bryan DNA for the Texas School Book Depository also links to Clinton connections for nuclear fuel, a trajectory worthy of investigation.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

A Paducah, Kentucky link to the King line begins with Moshulatubbee King, with many connections in Oklahoma and Mississippi and California:

King of the Hill
freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~clovispoint/King1.htm
'....Sarah Freeny b. 3 Dec 1846 Goodland, Choctaw Nation, s. 1915 Bailey, Grady Co., Oklahoma; married 1.) Charles Webster Alexander 1871 in Atoka Co., Indian Territory. He was born 26 Jan 1843 Paducah, Kentucky d. 22 May 1877 Boggy Depot, Choctaw Nation. She married 2.) Richard R. Wood, b. 1879 Grady Co., Oklahoma, son of John and Jane Wood. He was b. 1849 in Georgia.
....
William King b. 5 Mar 1851 married Octavia Oliver 6 Ap 1870 Prairie Co., Arkansas, daughter of Robert Oliver and Velevia Doe. She was b. 6 Feb 1850 Hardeman Co., Tennessee.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

An investigative trajectory of the Bryan line is quite comparable to Clinton's Whitewater-Vince Foster assemblage:

The Story of Bryan's Station
The Story of Bryan's Station as Told in the Historical Address Delivered at Bryan's Station ...
'...."Elkhorn"....John Floyd, James Douglas, Hancock Taylor, three deputy surveyors of Fincastle County, Virginia, of which Kentucky was then a part, William Bryan, a hunter from that section of North Carolina now known as Rowan County, and John Ellis, a Virginia veteran of the French and Indian War....and with them was William Grant who, like the leader, had married a sister of Daniel Boone....In 1779, that remarkable and mischievous land law of Virginia was enacted which turned such a tide of immigration into Kentucky....98,000 acres....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

As will be shown for the JFK asassination investigation, Freestone County, Texas links the Sartor line with the Caddoan culture of the King line already posted:

Freestone County, Texas
Freestone County, Texas - Wikipedia
'....200 BCE....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Robert Clay Freeny b. 8 Aug 1850 Goodland, Choctaw Nation d. 12 Dec 1924 Caddo, Choctaw Nation, married Mary Beck 1874 dau. of Caleb Beck and Martha Gist. She was b. 1842 Muskogee, Muskogee Nation d. 9 Jun 1890. He married 2.) Carrie Josephine Baxter 6 Jun 1874 in Caddo, Choctaw Nation dau. of William Baxter and Malinda Brown. She was b. 28 Ap 1868 Honey Grove, Texas d. 6 Mar 1947 Caddo, Oklahoma. Children of Robert Freeny and Carrie Baxter includes John Wesley Freeny b. 18 Sept 1896 Oklahoma d. Ap 1966 Bryan, Oklahoma.

Sarah Elizabeth "Bettie" Sandifer (Sartor) b. 4 Mar 1861 Monroe, Ms. dau. of Rosanna Don Ton Lopez de Santa Anna (Chaffin) Sartor b. 23 Oct 1837, Cherokee Territory, Georgia d. 14 Dec 1915 Hamilton, Ms.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sarah Elizabeth "Bettie" Sandifer (Sartor) died on her birthday, 4 Mar 1947 at Freestone County, Texas. This line may link to the murder of William B. Sartor who was to interview Termine, a Marcello lieutenant.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Trump may have come extremely close to nailing Elizabeth Warren's Cheerokee DNA near Toccoa, Georgia.

On the Bryan trajectory towards Paducah, we note that Daniel Boone married the Bryan girl in Rowan County, North Carolina:

Rebecca (Bryan) Boone
Rebecca  (Bryan) Boone (1739-1813) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Linking to Pennsylvania, more Boone DNA at Bryan's Station (Bryant's is a misspelling), Kentucky:

Captain William Christopher Bryan
William Christopher Bryan (1732-1780) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nell Christine (Byrd) Smith, b. Sedalia, Kentucky (post #681) is just below Paducah in Graves County, where Bryan familial DNA is well represented:

Bryan
www.rcasey.net/bryan/brygeorg.htm
' Julia Ann S. Bryan
 -- Ernest Goheen b. 5 Aug 1895 Paducah, Kentucky


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2017)

The John Neely Bryan wikipage is functional. Another Cherokee link is Bryan's birth place in Lincoln County, Tennessee, a land cession:

Lincoln County, Tennessee
Lincoln County, Tennessee - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

What also happens is asking questions about the book depository remodeling, who knew of its spaces and the potential for hiding guns that could be retrieved after hours. Hiding people? ....Where is the discourse on structures (under [italics]) the building as well?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jimmy Hoofa (Teamsters) and Harriman's railroad coalesce with Sexton Foods ownership of the TSBD, though this article does not mention the remodeling, which came after the company left the building:

Sexton Foods
Sexton Foods - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Byrd left for Africa in Nov 1963, Sexton left the TSBD in Nov 1961.

A link to Sartor, Mena, Arkansas, Texarkana, Tx. (where Marcello was incarcerated) and Caddo Parish, Louisiana:


Lettie Larson (Sexton) Sartor (1891-1975) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree
Lettie Larson (Sexton) Sartor....21 Jun 1900 Mena, Polk Co., Arkansas,,,,Caddo Parish, La.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

The link to Whitewater includes Cherokee Bob:

Tutt-Everett War
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tutt_Everett_War
'....Cherokee Bob....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Tutt–Everett War - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

With the Tutt-Everett War, the speculative cartography is very much reinforced, leadinjg back to Kentucky and Tennessee..


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Davis Tutt was killed by Wild Bill Hickok, thus a potential link to Bat Masterson:

Did Wyatt Earp and Bat Masterson and the Others Really Know Each Other?
Did Wyatt Earp and Bat Masterson and the others really know each other?
'....Wild Bill Hickok....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hickok would definitely be a Teamster link to Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

The Hickok line links to Bushnell scopes and David P. Bushnell (Minnesota), likely from the Hickok line around Blue Earth, Minnesota:

Hickok/Bushnell
Bertha A (Hickok) Bushnell (1903-1990) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree

1.) What scope is on Rosselli's Fireball pistol?

2.) What scope is on David Harold Byrd's rifle?

3.) What scope was on the Carcano rifle?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

1.) should read 'What scope was on Files's fireball pistol?'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2017)

There is also a scope link to where Jimmy Hoffa was supposedly murdered:

Wixom, Michigan
Wixom, Michigan - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2017)

In tracking the "Chicago Plot" which is close to Wild Bill Hickok's birthplace, we find that (apparently) Marcello was also dropped off in Central America. 

Scene of the Crime
Scene of the Crime

How far from Cuernavaca?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Aligning the Communist Chron

Sexton Foods
Sexton Foods - Wikipedia
'....In Jan 1941, the company expanded by opening a branch warehouse and truck fleet in Dallas, at 411 Elm Street, the later Texas School Book Depository....'

'....at the Chicago Stadium on Labor Day in 1940...Communist Rev. John R. Thompson chaired the rally and led a committee that formed in its aftermath to carry national antiwar activity to Washington....Harry Haywood estimated that the APM (American Peace Mobilization) "consisted of over 6,000 delegates representing the 12,000,000 in trade unions, youth organizations, women's clubs, and Black groups." While Jewish neighborhoods were difficult to approach for obvious reasons, Italian and black neighborhoods proved more receptive. And by early 1941, state leaders were again talking about the improved work in the Midwest.(63) 

(63)
(G.R. Carpenter to Assistant Chief of Staff, War Department, 18 Jan 1941, reel 31 frames 428-31; 26 Jan 1941, reel 31, frames 434-37; 8 Feb 1941 31, frames 455-58; 14 Feb 1941, reel 31, frames 461-63, USMI-SRUS;  Haywood, Black Bolshevik, p. 496. While the part made inroads into the peace movement, the right wing had them beat. Philip Jenkins, Hoods and Shirts: The Extreme Right in Pennsylvania, 1925-1850, Chapel Hill: University of North Carolina Press, 1997, has excellent descriptions of various right-wing movements and how they coalesced during the 1940-41 period.).'
(Storch R, Red Chicago:American Communism at its Grassroots, 1928-35)

Army Feared King, Secretly Watched Him: Spying on Blacks Started 75 Years Ago
Stephen Tompkins: Army feared King, secretly watched him, 3/21/93
'....A 6 Sept 1940 report from Major G.R. Carpenter, Assistant Chief of Staff for Intelligence for the Sixth Corps Area in Chicago....In Sept 1917, the War Department's Military Intelligence Division (MID) opened a file on King's maternal grandfather, Rev. A.D. Williams....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just prior to JFK's arrival in Dallas, the sixth floor of the TSBD was in disarray from remodeling, which prompts the question of hiding places, as well as the question of who owned the Texas School Book Depository Company for which Oswald worked.

In Army Feared King, above, there is a David Sanchez Morales link to Fort Bragg which states, 'These commands maintained their own files on black subversives, as did individual intelligence units attached to the 5th Mechanized Infantry Division at Fort Carson, Colo., and the 18th Airborne Corps headquartered at Ft. Bragg, N.C.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Focusing on TSBD, we note that Truly and TSBD vice president Occhus Campbell link to Ruth Paine, in whose garage Oswald's rifle was stored:

Roy Truly: A Truly Interesting Character
jfkthelonegunmanmyth.blogspot.com/2013/01/roy-truly-interesting-character_14.html


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Will the Real O.V. Campbell Please Stand Up?
Google Groups


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Rather than suggesting that the shooters had time to escape with their gear, the idea of a hiding place also has 'after-hours' merit.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

One familial DNA trajectory for Truly, Campbell and Reid is here:

Ochus Virgil Campbell, Roy Samson Truly, Jeraldean Bray Reid, etc.
educationforum.ipbhost.com/topic/22124-ochus-virgil-campbell-roy-samson-truly-jeraldean-bray-reid-etc/


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Educationforum, above, found the DNA line:

archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/CAMPBELL/2000-02/0951328445
'....Ochus Virgil Campbell 26 Nov 1908....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

On the educationforum thread, Chris Newton makes the 1941 connection to OV Campbell on 27 Sept 2015, stating, "I found some interesting info connecting OV Campbell to something called "American Public Administration Service" in 1941."


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

The educationforum tracked Campbell and then found a dead end at O.W. Campbell. We see another trajectory, with a link in Shy's Bridgeport 'hood:

Halsted Street, Chicago
httpss://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halsted_Street


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Halsted Street - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Once the educationforum thread hit a snag, they did not see the Lithuanian DNA connection to the Bridgeport 'hood, and ironically, they also missed the Ukraine connection, as one poster laments...."And I was hoping to tie the super-secret American Public Administration Service into the assassinations (plural), 9/11. and the ouster of Yanukovich in Ukraine."

The reader can access this thread with a search: Ochus Virgil Campbell, Roy Samson Truly, Jeraldean Bray Reid, etc.

In that thread, Father Tom, The Colony, Texas (a Dallas suburb), links Kupstis DNA to the Halsted Stree/Bridegeport 'hood, reinforcing the investigative trajectory for the JFK "Chicago Plot.".


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Army surveillance file on MLK as well as George de Mohrenschildt country, link to the LIthuanian DNA of Kupstis, which links to Ochus Campbell of the Texas School Book Depository.

'Meanwhile, a small group with Strazdas, a member of Vilnis's editorial staff, as their leader, refused to take a stance against the fight to keep blacks out of the white-ethnic neighborhood of Bridgeport.
V to zhe vremia nebol'shia gruppa s Strazdas chlenom Rdaktsionnogo personala Vilnis, kak ikh lider, otkazalas' vydat' svoiu pozitsiiu protiv bor'by za to, chtoby ne dopusit' togo, chtoby chernokozhie byli v belom kvartale Bridzheport.'
(Storch, Red Chicago, p. 88)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna Kupstis was 15 years old when she lived at 3324 Halsted Street, Chicago. She attended St. George School, which was also in the Bridgeport neighborhood at 911 W. 32nd Street. For photo buffs, she is in the back row to the reader's far right. A photo of Ochus Virgil Campbell would be comparable.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Patricia Kupstis is the last on the right in the back row:

Patricia Kupstis
lithuaniangenealogy.org/databases/mystery-photo-series-2/1929-st-george/

Anna Kupstis
lithuaniangenealogy.org/databases/mystery-photo-series-2/1927-st-george-graduation/


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Linking the Columbine school shooting, there is Columbine Genealogical and Historical Society, Littleton, Colorado, for Mrs. June Kupstis, age 60.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 7, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I'm happy with this.


About freeking time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Apparently, jfk educationforum made the Kupstis link to Des Plaines, Ill., though missed the Columbine link.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

For the New Orleans David Ferrie-Oswald file, there is 

Connecticut Judiciary Branch
LGBT Pride Month / Kupstis
LGBT Pride Month Recognition Event - CT Judicial Court Support Services


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

More on Wilhelm Hoettl (post #671)

Oswald's note to Hosty delivered on 12 Nov 1963 that was ordered destroyed, links to Pell's destruction of material linked to Hoettl:

Although the Pells arrived in Budapest only in February, 1951, they already had more friends there than some of the diplomats who had spent years in the city....Ilonka was the perfect chambermaid -- a pretty, fresh--faced girl, breezy and gay, properly humble without being servile. She quickly became popular, not only with the Pells, but also with the members of the mission who did their business with the Minister in his study at the Ritz.
....
Early in her employment,  she discovered that Mr. Pell was keeping files in his study, and she could not resist the temptation to inspect them whenever she was alone in the room tidying up. The files contained Pell's entire correspondence with President Roosevelt -- carbon copies of his own many letters and the originals of the President's answers....She immediately realized that she had come upon a gold mine.'
(Farago L, The Game of the Foxes: The Untold Story of German Espionage in the United States and Great Britain During World War II, p. 418)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

More on Hoettl and Another Chicago Connection

All she needed now was someone who would be interested in these papers. While she was pondering how to go about this business, her opportunity came with unexpected help from the Minister himself. Early in October, acting on a premonition of an immanent break in American relations with Hungary, Mr. Pell began to review his files and destroy carbon copies of his voluminous correspondence which he didn't care to preserve. Usually diplomats burn their papers on the eve of wars or diplomatic breaks, but Pell had no facilities for the time-honored ritual, not even a fireplace in his suite. Instead of burning them, he simply tore up the papers and threw the scraps in the wastebasket.
....
It was at this point, by one of those strange coincidences that occur frequently in a profession in which so much depends on chance, that Ilonka found a customer. A minor diplomatic crisis had blown up around the brisk social life of the popular American Minister, which did not escape the attention of Wilhelm Hoettl, a young Austrian with a doctorate in philology. A member of Walter Schellenberg's inner circle of adventurous intellectuals who saw in the spy business a shortcut to a meteoric career in the Nazi bureaucracy, he functioned as Schellenberg's personal envoy at the SD outpost in Budapest. 

Irritated by the Pell's popularity, he sent a report to Berlin about the gregarious diplomatic couple, and Schellenberg persuaded Heydrich to ask the Foreign Ministry to do something to dampen the Hungarians' enthusiasm for these Americans.
....
Hoettl recognized at once that he was on to a major espionage break. A deal was made, and Mrs. Pells personal maid became a Nazi spy.
....
The letters went back to September 11, 1937, to one in which, writing from Lisbon, Mr. Pell thanked the President for his appointment, described Portugal's peculiar dictatorship under Dr. Antonio Salazar, and suggested boldly that the President name Frank Knox, Republican publisher of the Chicago Daily News, to his cabinet (a recommendation that was heeded three years later).' 
(Farago, pp. 418-19)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

JFK Files (from post #489)
https://www.archive.gov/research/jfk


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

The President John F. Kennedy Assassination Records Collection


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

The reader is free to try to search the archives. What we find with the archives search now, is that Neff, for example, that was found initially cannot now be found.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

As the reader can see in JFK archives post #553, for example, the Atomic Energy Commission page cannot be retrieved, and only the readers that could verify it at the time know that the URL was functional. Simple keyword searches now are also non-functional. For example, some readers recall that there was a page linking Neff and Blackmer, and a functional page showing the document for Paducah, Kentucky.

The reader is free to try to retrieve what we retrieved before.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Only those that witnessed the first posts from the archives knows that what we are saying is true. The documents for Neff, Paducah, etc. were retrieved at the URL above, by clicking on "JFK Assassination Collection Reference System, which shows "Standard Search" and "Expert Search." The fascism embedded in this JFK research machine prevents dissemination between prisoners, while also preventing proof of the initial find. A joke.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2017)

This fascist machine must also be tracking the geography of the archive search and at the same time, recording the identity of the machine. Thus, Bridgeport neighborhood request can be 'married' to the location of the request, a fascism gayer than gay, more lesbionic than Lesbos.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2017)

William Z. Foster was at one time , head of the American Communist Party. Foster wrote, "From Bryan to Stalin," which refers to William Jennings Bryan, whose DNA line links to Lillard DNA at St. Helena Parish, Louisiana. St. Helena Parish is adjacent to the Parish connected to Lee Harvey Oswald's apparent application to the State Hospital at Clinton in East Feliciana Parish.

William Jennings Bryan was born at Salem, Illinois, on the Old Chicago Road from the Ohio River, not far from Bryan DNA in Kentucky, already mentioned in the thread. Lillard DNA is also represented in Kentucky.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2017)

The William Jennings Bryan line goes back to Taunton, Massachusetts, though there is also Bryant DNA born at Taunton. Thus, the difference in spelling also links to Bryant's Station, Kentucky, which is mis-spelled.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2017)

As in the confusion of Bryan--Bryant spellings, there are two ASC's and the Taunton, Ma. link is 20 miles from the Lee Harvey Oswald link at Providence, R.I.:

https://www.jfkassassinationforum.com/index-php/topic,12623.700.html
'....09 May 2016....Lee's mother Marguerite contacted the State Department when Lee's mail had been returned undelivered....Albert Schweitzer College, Churchwalden, Switzerland....An American Service Committee was formed for the purpose of corresponding, receiving, and approving applications from prospective students in the United States. Heading American Admissions Committee was Unitarian Church minister Dr. Robert Schacht, of Providence, Rhode Island. Correspondence between officials of ASC and the Unitarian Universalist Association (UUA) reveals UUA was closely involved with ASC....On 19 Jun 1959, Lee Harvey Oswald wrote to the Albert Schweitzer College for the last time.....Oswald's application  was received by Dr. Richard Schacht of Providence, R.I. who sent Oswald's application, references, and letters relating to his character  to ASC in Switzerland. ....the file disappeared while in Maguerite's custody....None of Oswald's letters of reference have ever been found.'

Oswald's mother worked for the Methodist mafia, and the MI5-6 link to Clinton mafia is the Swiss-German link in Bedford Township, Michigan, which is also the Paul Ruegg link to Ruegsegger the latter linking said Swiss-German DNA in Michigan to Chapman Pincher, Too Secret Too Long, who originally made the Paul Ruegg connection.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Bryan familial DNA links the Christian and Missionary Alliance mafia to the Clinton mafia and to the Ruegsegger-CIA links at the two addresses already mentioned in Bedford Township, Michigan. This same Bryan DNA links precisely to Paducah, Kentucky. Therefore, there are at least two investigative trajectories forthwith:

1.) Bryan familial DNA line for the Bryan link to the Texas School Book Depository.

2.) Vince Foster familial DNA line, with connections in Massachusetts and Rhode Island.


----------

